# Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-)



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 22, 2010)

*Ok so I am sure many of you already know about Adora's juice challenge,

The Jheri Juice Challenge that is,. Well here is Part #2 of the

  Jheri Juice Challenge. We want to continue to "Live by tha juice 

or die by tha juice", and to keep our growth retention on point. 

Check out Adora's juicy update here.:eyebrows2
​*

***Rules***

*1)* Everyone needs to have their juice ready to use on the 1st of July, and If you are late in finding this thread then don't worry, you can still join in. 

*2)* "Live by tha juice, Die by tha juice." 

*3)* Use the juice of your choice as your main moisturizer. You must moisturize the entire length of your hair with the juice atleast once daily. Especially those ends.

*4)* If you have a certain style(i.e. flat ironing), then you are permitted to refrain from juicing for up to a week or so. You will be given the "Juicers Pass"....

*5)* Use any oil you want, for those of you who like to moisturize/seal

*6)* You can also use a leave-in after you juice, if you want.

*7)* Check in often and tell us wuz juicayyyy witcha. Atleast once/twice a month or as often as you like!

*8)* Post start/update pics if you have any,:Flahsssss and tell us your current length or goal length. We can post 6 month update pics during the holidays in December.

*9)* Continue to shampoo/cowash/prepoo/DC whenever you would like.

*10)* And *YES*, the juice is for *ALL* hair, whether it is relaxed, natural, texlaxed, texturized, transitioning, permed, or weaved/braided.​




.......********Challenge Start Date:July 1st, 2010********
.......********Challenge End Date: July 1st, 2011********
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Here are many examples of products that count as the juice*(A.K.A. glycerin based hair moisturizers/gels)*, so you have *NO* excuse not to juice!!!! ...



*Drugstore/Walmart Juices​*
Care Free Curl Gold Instant Activator,,,,,,,,                                   S-Curl No Drip




...............................





Care Free Curl Instant Moisturizer,,,,,,,,,,,                  African Royale Braids/Extension Spray   



...........................................





Right On Curl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,John Frieda Frizz Ease Dream Curls Curl Perfecting Spray







*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



*Only Found at Beauty Supply Store Juices*​
Wave Nouveau MoisturizingFinishing Lotion,,,,,,,,           Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist



..............................




http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-SA-Site/default/Search-Show?q=wave+nouveau

Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 




http://www.sallybeauty.com/Hawaiian-Silky-Miracle-Worker/SBS-615082,default,pd.html

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



*All Natural Juices*​
~Qhemet Biologics~ 




http://www.qhemetbiologics.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=OHHB 
*Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm*
Ingredients: Pure Grapeseed Oil, Pure Olive Oil, *Vegetable Glycerin*, Vegetable Emulsifier, Pure Wildflower Honey, MSM, Naturally Scented

~Bee Mine~










http://beemineproducts.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10&products_id=41
*Bee Mine Juicy Spritz*
Ingredients:  Organic Aloe Vera Juice, Herbal Infused Purified Water, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil, *Pure Glycerin*, Ayurvedic Herbs, Select Herbs, Polysorbate 20, Essential oils of Tea Tree, Peppermint & Grapefruit, Vitamin E Tocopherol Oil, Fragrance, Paraben & Formaldehyde  Free Preservative.
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Homemade Juice Ingredients(To Make Your Own Juice)*

-Rosewater/Distilled water
-Glycerin 
-Aloe Vera Juice
-Optional: A little bit of leave-in condish


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




*Juicy Gels*​

Blue Magic Curl Activator Gel,,,,,,,,,,                                       S-curl Jel



...........................





Long Aid Activator Gel,,,,,,,,                                              CFC Activator Gel



............





Fantasia IC Gel   




​​



Either Thank this post or "breathe" near this thread so you can be added to the list....

So who is in for the challenge??!:eyebrows2 Lets retain *ATLEAST* 6 inches by next July!!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*Juice Participants:*

1.AdoraAdora24
2.Chelz
3.MyFriend
4.Miryoku
5.Mz.MoMo5235
6.NikkiQ
7.DDTexlaxed
8.Mahalialee4
9.Bttrfly70
10.EMJazzy
11.davisbr88
12.MyAngelEyez~C~U
13.natural_one
14.Traycee
15.lewanda
16.Rockcreak
17.CherryCherryBoomBoom
18.Aggie
19.divachyk
20.Sonye93
21.twinkletoes17
22.Platinum
23.Simply_elle
24.DarkChyld
25.gvin89
26.foxee
27.Chocolate Girl
28.bellebebe
29.bestblackgirl
30.supermodelsonya
31. HijabiFlyGirl(summer juicer)
32.Bublin
33.LadyAmani
34.prettykinks
35.seemegrow
36.ms.blue
37.KaramelDiva1978
38.sami87
39.SimJam
40.Miss_C
41.pjbapb
42.YNOBE
43.LilMissRed
44.curali
45.trendsetta25
46.sweetnlow06
47.halee_J
48.NappyRina
49.JaszyFaye
50.FearfullyMade
51.PoohBear
52.DivaD04
53.bunz
54.MiiSS kECiia
55.Barbara
56.song_of_serenity
57.sxyblackgem
58.Adaoba2012
59.jaded_faerie
60.bryantgurls
61.Ms.London
62.MaxJones
63.tHeHaIRLaB
64.dede1129
65.LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden
66.Shamarie
67.bellecreole
68.Blessed2bless
69.Jeminocity
70.mizchin
71.naturalpride
72.Voni128
73.Similie
74.xtremelyperfect
75.MrsHouston
76.Kimdionneca
77.Urban
78.Dionnesse
79.MsPlatinumbsf
80.rufus12
81.Bun Mistress
82.orchidgirl
83.hair7
84.Ashleescheveux
85.VirGoViXxen
86.ThePerfectScore
87.Southern Belle
88.knt1229
89.Sunshine One
90.teysmith
91.afrikurl
92.kuwait
93.Liege4421
94.SexySin985
95."All Mighty Choctaw"
*96.Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll*
97.CICI24
98.dcohen1217
99.lynnstar
100.Nymphe
101.Ulti
102.Evo-ny
103.klowdnyne
104.CoutureMe06
105.LovelyNaps26
106.CrissieD
107.AlliCat
108.brittle_hair
109.Prettyeyes
110.PrincessLinzz
111.SouthernStunner
112.Justicefighter1913
113.my-everything
114.PistolWhip
115.Soliel185
116.tanjola
117.MsButterfli
118.naturalgyrl5199
119.Lenee925
120.Honeytips
121.jayjaycurlz
122.syoulee1
123.Kusare
124.prettyfaceANB
125.ellcee34
126.ms.swayne
127.newbeginnings2010
128.helixhoney
129.kimmy89
130.tamz412
131.Elle97
132.simplyFABULOUS
133.Baby HandsomeKinks 
134.GreenEyedJen
135.erdista
136.kimmy89
137.Mini SuperModelSonya
138.iluvu2011
139.coolsista-paris
140.Candy828
141.starlamotivates
142.pattyr5
143.Sugarhoney
144.afrochique
145.Cream Tee
146.lwilliams1922
147.HoneyA
148.*Knotty_By_Nature*
149.MrsPeaceLily
150.HisBestFriend
151.Coolata
152.Bluetopia
153.janeemat
154.Urbainchic
155.20perlz
156.CherieMarie
157.BriDa5242
158.MisSweeTiera
159.Rossy2010 
160.dancinstallion
161.LadyPBC
162.steffiejoe
163.jwhitley6
164.MOTHEROF3NATURALLY:notworthy
165.bride91501
166.SingBrina
167.YaniraNaturally
168.chasturner84
169.grow
170.LaToya28
171.*closer*2*my*dreams*
172.splendidlybaroque
173.MissLawyerLady
174. lilwomen20010
175.Luvableboo
176.janda
177.joseelie
178.sungtongs
179.Opalsunset
180.KDonielle
181.Lisaaa Bonet
182.Hysi
183.RieB81
184.Truth
185.fatimablush
186.gennatay
187.edwu19
188.KnowName:scratchch
189.Forever in Bloom
190.L.Brown1114
191.alima
192.JJamiah
193.chocolatedoll18
194.s4pphir3
195.RayRayFurious
196.lizzyb168
197.buttafly10021
198.JustdoIt
199.ebonybrn
200.bebezazueta
201.xstacy2
202.Londar
203.maryb
204.RayRayFurious
205.Shay72
206. BellaRose
207.bklynLadee
208.Ishtar
209.Lei*Lei
210.natural4now
211.Optimus Prime
212.silenttulip
213.blazingthru
214.csmith4204
215.Blue IntenZity :2cool:
216.vegasQT
217.coconut
218.Imani
219.jello_2011
220. faithVA


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

is this thread going to go as fast as the last one cause i missed a lot when ever i went to sleep lmao


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm scared to join another challenge... even though i'm falling in love with the "juice". So... Idk about this...


*tries to sneak out of thread w/o being noticed*
I just realized I breathed near this thread so technically I'll be part of this challenge.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> is this thread going to go as fast as the last one cause i missed a lot when ever i went to sleep lmao



No it should be more slow paced this time, You in??:eyebrows2


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

you know i be juicin 








so yes, i'm in lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> I'm scared to join another challenge... even though i'm falling in love with the "juice". So... Idk about this...
> 
> 
> *tries to sneak out of thread w/o being noticed*
> I just realized I breathed near this thread so technically I'll be part of this challenge.



You are number 4...


----------



## Bublin (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Oooh i want to join but the juice is not for my fine strands....i've tried s scurl, carefree gold, 14 in 1 but all leave my hair icky, greasy and dry.

Any product/application suggestions for us fine stranded ladies would be most welcome.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i'm very intrigued by the power of the juice on transitioning hair...

*breathes on thread*


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still in!   Please say it's OK! I think the last thread was the longest thread in history! LOL!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> i'm very intrigued by the power of the juice on transitioning hair...
> 
> **breathes on thread**



 You're in!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Bublin said:


> Oooh i want to join but the juice is not for my fine strands....i've tried s scurl, carefree gold, 14 in 1 but all leave my hair icky, greasy and dry.
> 
> Any product/application suggestions for us fine stranded ladies would be most welcome.



You might have to make your own juicy mixture or use less product,. Try a braid spray like the one above, that might be light enough.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm still in!   Please say it's OK! I think the last thread was the longest thread in history! LOL!



Yes its okay!! And it probably is...


----------



## MsChelle (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Aww lawd, what the heck......COUNT ME IN!!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

add me


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in!
I'll be using HS 14-in-1!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> *Juice Participants:*
> 
> 1.AdoraAdora24
> 2.Chelz
> ...





Still doing the juice: African Gold Curl Activator Gel and Lily of the Desert Aloe Vera Gel


----------



## Minty (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Its summer time and that means its "Juicy wet buns" time for me. But I won't officially join My spritz mix is: Rosewater, glycerin, aloe juice (George's Distilled), biotin, and 1 vial of Kerastase Olio-Fusion  - I recently added some liquid MSM to the spray. 

I follow up wil one pump of Gleam oil, or first use a leave-in Phyto, and then Gleam oil or coconut oil.

Retention!


----------



## natural_one (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Add me! And dont forget Stay so soft fro. Great juice!


----------



## Traycee (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in ....Loving the juice....I will be rotating Right On , Scurl, Bee Mine Juicy Spritz


----------



## lewanda (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

add me. I will be using scurl.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

My starting point...8 weeks and counting


----------



## RockCreak (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok, why not!  I've been juicing daily anyway!  I'm in too!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I've already been using the juice (Care free curl gold) since a month ago, and so far so good . Count me in . Also, thanks a lot for posting those products, very nice of you


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

You know I never realized that I have also been jiucing for a minute. I made my own moisturizer using a few almost finished leave-ins/moisturizers, combined them together and added glycerin and castor oil to it. 

I can't belive how soft this makes my hair feel. It is super moisturizing. I will alternate this with my Alba Botanica Leave-in/Moisturizer which also has glycerin in it.

ETA:

OOOOPS!!! I forgot to say Add me in please. I got too excited!!!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in this time! I need to update my signature with the challenges I'm doing.





off topic: what length am I?


----------



## Sonye93 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Oooooh, ooooooh me me, I'm in I have like 5 different juices haha. But I tend to use S-Curl or Hawaiian silky more. I'm transitioning so they'll be my bffs. I can't wait till I'm fully natural.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Add me woman! And hold onto me like a dog on a leash! I won't stray this time. I promise


----------



## My Friend (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

How often do you guys juice? Ever since I started cowashing daily and wet bunning, I've found myself getting use to the feeling of damp hair through the day. I've been putting it on my ends whenever they dry. What has everybody else been doing?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still juicing every day  but I use Worlds of Curls moisturizer and activator gel. It definetely keeps my 4b natural hair moisturized and don't get me started on retention!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> How often do you guys juice? Ever since I started cowashing daily and wet bunning, I've found myself getting use to the feeling of damp hair through the day. I've been putting it on my ends whenever they dry. What has everybody else been doing?


 

I haven't started yet, but I plan on juicing before I put on my LF in the morning before work and right after i shower and/or cowash to keep it moisturize. I have faith that it'll work so my fingers are crossed!


----------



## Simply_elle (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Bublin said:


> Oooh i want to join but the juice is not for my fine strands....i've tried s scurl, carefree gold, 14 in 1 but all leave my hair icky, greasy and dry.
> 
> Any product/application suggestions for us fine stranded ladies would be most welcome.



B-
I've used the wave nouveau finishing  mist on my DD's 3a/b strands for years...we can't do oils on her Multiracial fine hair..... so this is a keeper!! Now that mama is transitioning I sprayed some on my ng to detangle and woah Ive retained all of my growth since then! And no breakage at the LODM! YAY!  I <3 my juice!! But watch out! it makes the floor slippery!!! Lol

BTW- I'm in!! i'm officially juicin'!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I wanna try!  Can I join if in braids (extensions)?


----------



## DarkChyld (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Add Me Please! I'm still juicin.


----------



## DarkChyld (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



gvin89 said:


> I wanna try!  Can I join if in braids (extensions)?


I was in twists and cornrows when I started juicin. It should be fine. Juice really helps when it comes time to take the suckers out.


----------



## foxee (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Add me please!  I'll continue to use my mixture of CFCG with a few pumps of LTR leave in.


----------



## Chocolate Girl (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

_*Count me in I've been juicing for a little over a month now, will be using Care Free Curl Gold & Worlds Of Curls Activator Gel.


Shoulder Length
Relaxed, 4b*_


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



gvin89 said:


> I wanna try! Can I join if in braids (extensions)?


, BRX Braid Extension Spray has glycerin in it and it happens to be my favorite braid spray. I may be braiding my hair up soon for the summer because I'm in the gym again and I really need a hair-do that's even lower maintenance than my wigs.


----------



## bellebebe (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'M IN, I'VE BEEN JUICING FOR MONTHS. I MAY AS WELL JOIN. I WILL HAVE A  PIC ON FRIDAY.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Please add me to this challenge. I have been using S Curl no drip activator and I'm in love and I plan to continue on using it.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> I'm scared to join another challenge... even though i'm falling in love with the "juice". So... Idk about this...
> 
> 
> *tries to sneak out of thread w/o being noticed*
> I just realized I breathed near this thread so technically I'll be part of this challenge.


Yeah Miryoku that was real stu.....


*DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_**SMS just realizes that SHE is now apart of the challenge**_


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



HijabiFlygirl said:


> Its summer time and that means its "Juicy wet buns" time for me. But I won't officially join My spritz mix is: Rosewater, glycerin, aloe juice (George's Distilled), biotin, and 1 vial of Kerastase Olio-Fusion
> 
> I follow up wil one pump of Gleam oil, or first use a leave-in Phyto, and then Gleam oil or coconut oil.
> 
> Retention!



Your spritz sounds great!! I'll put you down as a summer juicer


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced tonight! I added more water to my CFC Gold. I'm thinking that was the problem last time. My hair can't take too much CFC Gold. Mine is one part CFC Gold to like 4 or 5 parts water. Not as sticky


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



twinkletoes17 said:


> Juiced tonight! I added more water to my CFC Gold. I'm thinking that was the problem last time. My hair can't take too much CFC Gold. Mine is one part CFC Gold to like 4 or 5 parts water. Not as sticky


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> My starting point...8 weeks and counting



Nice pic!!


ETA: So you are transitioning?:eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> I'm in this time! I need to update my signature with the challenges I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look like you might be past APL or BSB(between shoulder blade).


----------



## Bublin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Bublin said:


> Oooh i want to join but the juice is not for my fine strands....i've tried s scurl, carefree gold, 14 in 1 but all leave my hair icky, greasy and dry.
> 
> Any product/application suggestions for us fine stranded ladies would be most welcome.


There are times when i'm so damn ditzy i even annoy myself.  I have been using a glycerin based spritz on my hair for the last 2 months and not realised i was juicing.  The stuff is heaven.  Its from Nubian Heritage and great for my fine strands.

Count me in . Xx


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Sonye93 said:


> Oooooh, ooooooh me me, I'm in I have like 5 different juices haha. But I tend to use S-Curl or Hawaiian silky more. I'm transitioning so they'll be my bffs. I can't wait till I'm fully natural.



How do you like the Hawaiian Silky? I bought it the other day and I was suprised that its soooo thick. If I like it I'll use it as well as my CFCG.



twinkletoes17 said:


> Add me woman! And hold onto me like a dog on a leash! I won't stray this time. I promise



Lol...



Miryoku said:


> How often do you guys juice? Ever since I started cowashing daily and wet bunning, I've found myself getting use to the feeling of damp hair through the day. I've been putting it on my ends whenever they dry. What has everybody else been doing?



Most people just atleast once daily,I juice nightly.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Nice pic!!
> 
> 
> ETA: So you are transitioning?:eyebrows2


 

yeah I believe I'm going to finally do it. I'm so nervous though!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> yeah I believe I'm going to finally do it. I'm so nervous though!!



Girl I've been transitioning for almost 13 months so, you can do it!!


----------



## LadyAmani (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

COUNT ME IN! I wanna join, i'll be using Carefree Curl Gold thats my ishhhh lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



LadyAmani said:


> COUNT ME IN! I wanna join, i'll be using Carefree Curl Gold thats my ishhhh lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



gvin89 said:


> I wanna try!  Can I join if in braids (extensions)?



Yes you can join...


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



gvin89 said:


> I wanna try!  Can I join if in braids (extensions)?



I've been in braid extensions the whole time I've been using the juice. I just mix it with water in a spray bottle, and then spray plenty on my braids. So go ahead, should be good


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Girl I've been transitioning for almost 13 months so, you can do it!!


 

How did you manage the 2 different textures? I plan on PS'ing majority of the time.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> How did you manage the 2 different textures? I plan on PS'ing majority of the time.



Just be extra extra careful with your hair when you are combing and stuff. Sometimes the comb can get stuck at the demarcation line. I also find that the natural hair can take plenty of oil or conditioner and the relaxed hair just gets weighed down... PS'ing is a GREAT idea!


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I want to join!!!! I have been wet bunning and juicing. I am using S Curl No Drip, African Royal Braid Spray, and Fantasia IC Gel. I don't make my buns tight so hopefully I can retain my length plus help my edges grow back in.


----------



## seemegrow (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Add me!! Retention on Point!!


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in.  I'm still juicin' with wave nouveau finishing mist & lotion, stay soft fro, and qhemet ohhb (wash days only)


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Count me in also, I'm still juicin' and so is dd and dh!!  We've upgraded to mega-size S-curl since its become a family affair. LOL


----------



## fashion87 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Im in!! 
Using *S-Curl* for the moment 
Waiting for my *Oyin Greg Juice* (veg glycerin in ingredients) to arrive so I can use that instead


----------



## SimJam (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Im in ... I was "juicin on the sly" after reading the first thread 

I make my own mixture of just glycerine or honeyquat and water. But I think I'll be adding some aloe vera juice in the next batch

and I loves it




Im shooting for 5 inches retention by the end of the year ... yep Im claiming it ... 5 more inches !!!!


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

LOL Chelz that made me laugh


----------



## Miss_C (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Count me in, I think? I've been juicing for months but I still haven't gotten that soft feeling everyone else has. I have dense 4a/b strands so it should like the juice...I'll give it a try! I'm using scurl right now.


----------



## pjbapb (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Oh oh oh!!!!!  I am so in on this one!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



SimJam said:


> Im in ... I was "juicin on the sly" after reading the first thread
> 
> I make my own mixture of just glycerine or honeyquat and water. But I think I'll be adding some aloe vera juice in the next batch
> 
> ...



Lol that smiley is so cuteeee:blush3:


----------



## YNOBE (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I want in, I was to late for the first one, but it still inspired me to start juicin. I use CFC and my hair loves it!


----------



## LilMissRed (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Count me in plz & thnx! I didnt 'officially' join the last one , BUT Ive been juicing anyways 

I use distilled H2O,Veg Glycerin, aloe vera gel & a few drops of Rosemary oil


----------



## curali (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

May I join?  I've been 'unofficially' juicing since April of '10.

Adora, Adora, you are my inspiration, and so are Boston Maria and Ms.Cocoface and so many others


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



curali said:


> May I join?  I've been 'unofficially' juicing since April of '10.
> 
> Adora, Adora, you are my inspiration, and so are Boston Maria and Ms.Cocoface and so many others



Yes you may join,


----------



## Minty (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

added liquid MSM, honeyquat, sea kelp bioferment and silk aminos to my spritz


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

gurl you HAVE to put me in this challenge.....
for you ladies who are new to this challenge and wonder how to juice on relaxed hair....check this video out. I've posted it in the other challenge so it's probably post number 3,956,675 out of 9,456,785,678 posts. 

BTW i used this method daily and it does not weigh your hair down. My hair feels so soft after 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYEzBTPCGKQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=vDX5NtWIYUc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYEzBTPCGKQ


try either link...when i post the link last time a lot of people had problems with them. If both links don't work then go to youtube and type "How I Moisturize and Seal my Hair" by *fgrogan*


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in this one! PM'd you. Using Sta-Sof-Fro!


----------



## halee_J (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

:creatures <---- the juicy dance  Count me in for the sequel


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*For all of those making their own JUICE .. would you mind listing not only the ingredients but the proportions/amounts of each ingredient as well?*

The Mixtress in me is always curious .... Appreciate it!

Oh yeah and count me in LOL 

So far I'm using S-Curl since I ran out of vegetable glycerin for my homemade JUICE, but the scent of 
S-Curl drives me crazy...I think it gives me a slight headache too!!

I can't wait to make another homemade JUICE... it can be fragrance-free or  I can add any scent I wish!


----------



## JaszyFaye (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in! I'll still be using my SCurl and HS 14n1


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Just be extra extra careful with your hair when you are combing and stuff. Sometimes the comb can get stuck at the demarcation line. I also find that the natural hair can take plenty of oil or conditioner and the relaxed hair just gets weighed down... PS'ing is a GREAT idea!


 

My NG is doing pretty well. I'll be going to a BSS in a bit to pick up my juice to get started down my HHJ back to my natural hair.

let the transitioning begin!!!


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



trendsetta25 said:


> gurl you HAVE to put me in this challenge.....
> for you ladies who are new to this challenge and wonder how to juice on relaxed hair....check this video out. I've posted it in the other challenge so it's probably post number 3,956,675 out of 9,456,785,678 posts.
> 
> BTW i used this method daily and it does not weigh your hair down. My hair feels so soft after
> ...



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS!

I'm clearly using too much... lol.


----------



## FearfullyMade (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Please add me to the list.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



HijabiFlygirl said:


> added liquid MSM, honeyquat, sea kelp bioferment and silk aminos to my spritz



Dang Hijabi you are goin hard with that juice mix Did you get that sea kelp stuff from the health food store?:eyebrows2


----------



## MsChelle (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Homemade Juice Ingredients(To Make Your Own Juice)

-Rosewater/Distilled water
-Glycerin 
-Aloe Vera Juice
-Optional: A little bit of leave-in condish

Sorry for the silly question but when making your own "juice" do you add the water AND the aloe vera juice? And how much of each?


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I would like to join part 2 of this jheri juice challenge!

Here are my starting pictures...

June 13, 2010 - length check on frizzy straightened hair:






June 6, 2010 - juiced up low bun:





June 20, 2010 - juiced up high bun:





I just finished using up my bottle of S-Curl No Drip Formula. I'm going to try Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 to kick off this challenge.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Bttrfly70 said:


> Homemade Juice Ingredients(To Make Your Own Juice)
> 
> -Rosewater/Distilled water
> -Glycerin
> ...



Yes and I'm thinking something like 45% water, 30% aloe vera, 25% glycerin. You can tweak the mixture to what you like,


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> *
> *
> Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1
> 
> ...


 
I didn't know Hawaiian Silky was at Sally's. I thought the only place that carried this product were Asian beauty supply stores. Sally's is more convenient for me than the asian bs stores...

Gotta check out Sally's after work...


----------



## MsChelle (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Yes and I'm thinking something like 45% water, 30% aloe vera, 25% glycerin. You can tweak the mixture to what you like,


 
THANKS!!!!! I am gonna try my hand at making my own. I will be posting my starting pics this weekend.  I am excited!!!!


----------



## RocksMiAfroPuff (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Add me pls!!!!

 I hvnt juiced since my momma used *stay so fro *in my hair when i was 4!!! ha-ha-ha! I'd like to try it. Im excited!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Poohbear said:


> I would like to join part 2 of this jheri juice challenge!
> 
> Here are my starting pictures...
> 
> ...



I'm diggin those juiced up buns, girl you betta work!! Just look at those waves!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Poohbear said:


> I didn't know Hawaiian Silky was at Sally's. I thought the only place that carried this product were Asian beauty supply stores. Sally's is more convenient for me than the asian bs stores...
> 
> Gotta check out Sally's after work...



Yeah girl, Sally's got the hook up!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bunz said:


> Add me pls!!!!
> 
> I hvnt juiced since my momma used *stay so fro *in my hair when i was 4!!! ha-ha-ha! I'd like to try it. Im excited!



:ha: Lol well you gotta get back to juicin'


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



trendsetta25 said:


> gurl you HAVE to put me in this challenge.....
> for you ladies who are new to this challenge and wonder how to juice on relaxed hair....check this video out. *I've posted it in the other challenge so it's probably post number 3,956,675 out of 9,456,785,678 posts.
> *
> BTW i used this method daily and it does not weigh your hair down. My hair feels so soft after
> ...





I like fgrogans youtube vids, Thanks for those helpful links.




halee_J said:


> :creatures <---- the juicy dance  Count me in for the sequel



:creatures :creatures :creatures


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Got my CFC Soft Sheen Instant Moisturizer Spray and LOTS of conditioner for my cowashes. I'm armed and ready!!!! 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/deman...ult/Search-Show?prefn1=subBrand&prefv1=CFCURL


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I started using the BRX braid spray when I got a weave. I had no idea i was juicing.(Still using it by the way) I would like to follow yall ladies and do some juicing of my own unofficially of course. GO JUICE!


----------



## bellebebe (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Friday is my relaxer day and I cannot wait to start another challenge. I was in the 6 months hide your hair challenge, I got a lot of growth and I'm excited to see the results. I just hope my stylist doesn't dust too much off. I am using carefree curl and wave nouveau finishing lotion.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm going back to relaxing. How do relaxed ladies use the juice if their hair is too short to bun?


----------



## Minty (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Added glycerin to PM Awapuhi Moisture Mist. ----I'm just trying to get rid of it (won't be repurchasing)

So now I'm good for the whole summer

(I do not suggest this product)


----------



## halee_J (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just Rinsed out my DC. I juiced up and am gonna airdry for about another hour before I go to bed. Still loving the Taliah Waajid Mist


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm going back to relaxing. How do relaxed ladies use the juice if their hair is too short to bun?



How did you wear your hair at night when you were relaxed? You could lightly juice and then wrap your hair for the night.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

yeaaah boyyy!! y0u know I'm in!!! I'm juicaaayy fo' lyfe!!


----------



## Barbara (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NappyRina said:


> *For all of those making their own JUICE .. would you mind listing not only the ingredients but the proportions/amounts of each ingredient as well?*
> 
> The Mixtress in me is always curious .... Appreciate it!
> 
> ...


 
I prefer home made juice if it works just as good.  I'm trying to use as less chemicals as possible, plus I don't want my pressed hair to revert, so can the store bought juice be used on pressed hair?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Barbara said:


> I prefer home made juice if it works just as good.  I'm trying to use as less chemicals as possible, plus I don't want my pressed hair to revert, so can the store bought juice be used on pressed hair?



Yes you can use it on your hair, just dont add too much. Juice mainly your ends. Check out this quote:




bryantgurls said:


> Hey fellow juicers,
> 
> *I am still juicing, even with straight hair.* Yep, that's what I said, *straight-flat ironed hair.* I put a little S-curl on my ends at night and some coconut oil and cross wrap. The next day my hair is still straight and moisturized


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MiiSS kECiia said:


> yeaaah boyyy!! y0u know I'm in!!! I'm juicaaayy fo' lyfe!!


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I juiced with wave nouveau finishing lotion & mist on my braids.  I want to take these braids out and blowdry my hair to see progress but I'm on a personal no heat until september.


----------



## sxyblackgem (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Count me in, I'm not sure what I'm going to be using yet, but I might try S-Curl and/or Qhemet O&HHB. I will be juicing erday.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

 I was scared to join the last juice challenge but I'm going into a kinky install within the next week and I'm ready to juice!! I'm in! I already have some s curl in the stash so I'm good to go. I also wanted to try making my own juice too...hmm..:scratchch I have all these ideas now


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Cowashed, juiced, and put my hair away for the night....


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



ms.blue said:


> I juiced with wave nouveau finishing lotion & mist on my braids.  I want to take these braids out and blowdry my hair to see progress but I'm on a personal no heat until september.



Does blow dryin on "cool" count as heat? :scratchch


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

please add me to the list!


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am definitely in!!! i will be using S-curl mixed with aloe vera juice and bottled water. My starting pic is below... I am currently about 2 inches from BSL (please excuse my hfomemade length shirt, it is so not accurate)


----------



## Ms.London (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I guess im juicing yall...just got my package of bee mine juicy spritz yesterday! Count me In!


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*breathes on thread* 


A whole year though?  I don't know about this...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MaxJones said:


> *breathes on thread*
> 
> 
> A whole year though?  I don't know about this...



Come on Mondo you can do it! Put your juice into it(your hair).


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Come on Mondo you can do it! Put your juice into it(your hair).







I still have some jheri juice lying around.  I'll think about it


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

HEY.. sorry, just coming in!

*can every1 PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ mention the "juice" they are using 
and
 HOW OFTEN APPLIED?*​ (on wet or dry hair?  baggy with it?)


----------



## dede1129 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Count me in! I am new to juicing and looking to get BSL using the Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 works Great on my hair and I Love the Smell! Looking forward to the no heat to see how it helps my retention too!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



tHeHaIRLaB said:


> HEY.. sorry, just coming in!
> 
> *can every1 PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ mention the "juice" they are using
> and
> HOW OFTEN APPLIED?*​ (on wet or dry hair?  baggy with it?)



i make my own juice.

i usually use it 1-2x per day (morning and then nite) though i will skip days when needed (my hair lets me know when to skip)

i use it on both wet, freshly washed hair and dry 2nd+ day hair

no baggies


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MaxJones said:


> I still have some jheri juice lying around.  I'll think about it



Lol, resident drama queen.

Dont  you use that Qhemet Biologics stuff? Just use that


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am so in!! I dont check in as often as I should, but I am still juicing even if you don't hear from me


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Yes you can use it on your hair, just dont add too much. Juice mainly your ends. Check out this quote:



Well said Chelz my dear, well said


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



tHeHaIRLaB said:


> HEY.. sorry, just coming in!
> 
> *can every1 PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ mention the "juice" they are using
> and
> HOW OFTEN APPLIED?*​ (on wet or dry hair?  baggy with it?)



CFCG or Hawaiian silky or African Royale BRX braid spray on dry hair, juicing nightly.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bryantgurls said:


> I am definitely in!!! i will be using S-curl mixed with aloe vera juice and bottled water. My starting pic is below... I am currently about 2 inches from BSL (please excuse my hfomemade length shirt, it is so not accurate)



I like your hair, your homemade length shirt, your candles in the background, and the plant too!


----------



## shamarie (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

add me.... using WN everyday to  wet co washed hair then apply either, IC(sparkles) or ecostyle gel(clear)


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



shamarie said:


> add me....



Hey Shamarie What juice you using?:eyebrows2


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> I like your hair, your homemade length shirt, your candles in the background, and the plant too!



 Girl you are crazy (in a good way )


----------



## shamarie (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Hey Shamarie What juice you using?:eyebrows2


 

LOL sorry Op, I just edited my post.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



shamarie said:


> add me.... using WN everyday to  wet co washed hair then apply either, IC(sparkles) or ecostyle gel(clear)



Does the ecostyle gel have glycerin? Cause I could add that to my list


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bryantgurls said:


> Girl you are crazy (in a good way )



....


----------



## shamarie (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Does the ecostyle gel have glycerin? Cause I could add that to my list


 
 Yep it does.  Im trying to remember where it falls in the list but i know for sure its one of the first 5or 6 ingredients. Im at work.


----------



## Dionnesse (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hi all!!!

I'm new to the forum and have already learned sooo much in the 2 weeks since i stumbled across this site.

I am so in on this challenge - very excited too as it's my first one!

I have relaxed 4b thick hair (at the roots at least) which i am now growing from a short cut (will do a fotki(?) and a signature(?!) once i figure out how. 

I find it very hard to retain moisture which means that as my hair grows although it is very thick, i suffer with alot of breakage  and therefore always end up cutting my hair out of frustration.

I'm hoping that this challenge will put an end to this.

Ladies i could do with some help though...all of the 'juices' are new to me, are there any fellow juicers with a similar hair type to me that would be able to recommend a super juice??!

Much appreciated!


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Does blow dryin on "cool" count as heat? :scratchch



my blowdryer has a cool shot button which will be a pain to use to blowdry my hair.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Count me in please


----------



## halee_J (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



ms.blue said:


> my blowdryer has a cool shot button which will be a pain to use to blowdry my hair.


 
Hey Ms.Blue, you could put a twisty tie over the cool shot button to hold it in place, Ms. Kibbibi does it. Check out her diffuser video


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

How to post a picture sure do not know

Okay the picture is in my siggy is my starting picture I just took that on the 20th June after my fresh perm. I just want to reach BSL so if it means juicing you all know I am a die hard juicer.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Summer heat and glycerin products are the best combination for healthy hair growth and retention, right?  

If so, I think I will be in for a great summer indeed


----------



## Janet' (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ya'll make it do what it do!!!!


----------



## rufus12 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Alright Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Count me in!!!!!!!!!!
                     LOL, Rufus12


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok. I'm scarred but I want to try this for the summer.  I'm gong to be in braids most of the time (decided not to fight the humidity this year!).  I bought some qhemet spray and serum so I'll use that.


----------



## orchidgirl (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Why not? I wo9uld love to join this one........let there be juice! Hope to retain more length during this pregnancy.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I've been juicing and wet bunning all week. I spray CFC on damp hair and seal with coconut oil.


BTW. I had the juiciest wet bun on the train yesterday! I had that good drip running down the back and side of my neck the whole way. I know I brought back some memories to the guy sitting behind me.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> I've been juicing and wet bunning all week. I spray CFC on damp hair and seal with coconut oil.
> 
> 
> BTW. I had the juiciest wet bun on the train yesterday! I had that good drip running down the back and side of my neck the whole way. I know I brought back some memories to the guy sitting behind me.



Lol! Was he eyeballineye that juice drippin down your back??


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



ms.blue said:


> my blowdryer has a cool shot button which will be a pain to use to blowdry my hair.



Oh there was a "Helen of Troy" blow dryer at Sally's that I got back in the beginning of the year, it has a cool shot button, a cool,warm, and hot setting, and a low and high setting.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/turbo-hairdryer/SBS-510069,default,pd.html


----------



## Minty (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Dang Hijabi you are goin hard with that juice mix Did you get that sea kelp stuff from the health food store?:eyebrows2



I get it in during the summer months  I ordered everything from Lo.Crafters PM me if you want their discount code. 

I also made a scalp serum using 

Trimedica Pure MSM (I got this from the HFstore - but I've seen it online) - 1oz
Glycerin - 1/4 tsp
George's Aloe - 1 tbsp
JBCO (infused with Brahmi, Bhringraj, hibiscus) - 1/2 tsp

used a small color applicator bottle (with a fine tip) and apply at night.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Yes you can use it on your hair, just dont add too much. Juice mainly your ends. Check out this quote:


But relaxed hair can saturate as much as they desire, right?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> But relaxed hair can saturate as much as they desire, right?



Yes because if it is relaxed it wont revert


----------



## hair7 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in!  I'll post pics later.  Question to relaxed ladies: Might be a crazy question erplexed...... Does the juice weigh your hair down if you wear it down (i.e., roller wrap).  TIA


----------



## Traycee (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I want to try the Carefree Gold....But I have so much juice already...


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Yesterday after work, I bought a bottle of Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 for $4.69.  When I got home, I unraveled my twists, sprayed my hair down with Hawaiian Silky, then put my hair in a bun. 

My review so far... I like this product!  I find that it makes my hair softer, less smelly, and less greasy than S-Curl. I will be using it once or twice a day.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Im in! Live by the juice


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I tried my CFC Instant Moisturizer yesterday after my cowash and MAN! My hair was SO flippin soft this morning when I took off my silk scarf. I juiced a little more, slapped a little Profectiv around my edges,and threw on my LF. Can't wait to see it this afternoon when I get home!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> I tried my CFC Instant Moisturizer yesterday after my cowash and MAN! My hair was SO flippin soft this morning when I took off my silk scarf. I juiced a little more, *slapped a little Profectiv around my edges,*and threw on my LF. Can't wait to see it this afternoon when I get home!!!





Yes the juice is the truth! I'm glad you like the CFC

What kind of Profectiv did you slap on there,:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Ashleescheveux said:


> Im in! *Live by the juice*



Yes Ma'am!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Yes the juice is the truth! I'm glad you like the CFC
> 
> What kind of Profectiv did you slap on there,:scratchch


 
I've been addicted to this one for YEARS now!

http://www.sallybeauty.com/hair-Strengthener/SBS-370102,default,pd.html


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ive been using S-curl for the past month now and i love the rentention and how moisturized by hair is. Im not in love with the smell though. Im going to try the HS 14 in 1 when this bottle runs out!! Cant Wait!!


----------



## hair7 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I was going to buy the HS 14 in 1 yesterday but i noticed it had mineral oil in it.  Is that ok for juicing?  Sorry but i'm new at this....


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Does anyone use juice for twist-outs/braid-outs?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



hair7 said:


> I'm in!  I'll post pics later.  Question to relaxed ladies: Might be a crazy question erplexed...... Does the juice weigh your hair down if you wear it down (i.e., roller wrap).  TIA



It shouldnt weigh down your hair unless you overdo it and use to much juice.



Traycee said:


> I want to try the Carefree Gold....But I have some much juice already...



Get it, Get it, Get it! Buy it, Buy it, Buy it!





Poohbear said:


> Yesterday after work, I bought a bottle of Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 for $4.69.  When I got home, I unraveled my twists, sprayed my hair down with Hawaiian Silky, then put my hair in a bun.
> 
> My review so far... I like this product!  I find that it makes my hair softer, less smelly, and less greasy than S-Curl. I will be using it once or twice a day.



My Hawaiian Silky was $4.99...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



hair7 said:


> I was going to buy the HS 14 in 1 yesterday but i noticed it had mineral oil in it.  Is that ok for juicing?  Sorry but i'm new at this....



Its great for juicing, I just bought it,


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



davisbr88 said:


> Does anyone use juice for twist-outs/braid-outs?



MmmmmHmmm. You might want to pair it with another product for more hold/definition though. Like maybe a setting lotion...


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm down!!!!!! Count me in because I use Hawaiian Silky 14-in- 1 ERRDAY. And I like G 99.5 glycerin.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Gaf'noon juicers!  I didn't report this morning but I'm juiced up. May take another dose before bed. I was a bit initmidated to come in here, I was afraid there would be like 10 pages foe me to catch up on


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



halee_J said:


> Gaf'noon juicers!  I didn't report this morning but I'm juiced up. May take another dose before bed. I was a bit initmidated to come in here, I was afraid there would be like 10 pages foe me to catch up on





Gaf'noon Halee_J!!!!!  And dont be intimidated, tha juice aint gone bite.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



HijabiFlygirl said:


> I get it in during the summer months  I ordered everything from Lo.Crafters PM me if you want their discount code.
> 
> I also made a scalp serum using
> 
> ...



That scalp juice serum sounds muy delicioso!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



ThePerfectScore said:


> I'm down!!!!!! Count me in because I use Hawaiian Silky 14-in- 1 ERRDAY. And I like G 99.5 glycerin.


----------



## curali (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Thanks, Chelz!

I especially like the idea of the challenge going through 2011.

But my motto is:  "Live by the juice, Live by the juice."

I am using 335(will not repurchase) Scurl and my own mixture.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



curali said:


> Thanks, Chelz!
> 
> I especially like the idea of the challenge going through 2011.
> 
> ...



Lol ok then, live by the juice, live by the juice some more.

What is 335??:scratchch


----------



## Southern Belle (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



DarkChyld said:


> I was in twists and cornrows when I started juicin. It should be fine. Juice really helps when it comes time to take the suckers out.


 
Well in that case.... ME! ME! Pick MEEEEEE! :bouncegre


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Southern Belle said:


> Well in that case.... ME! ME! Pick MEEEEEE! :bouncegre



You have been chosen


----------



## afrikurl (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'mma stay juicing. I been gone too long. I didn't even know this thread existed.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



afrikurl said:


> I'mma stay juicing. I been gone too long. I didn't even know this thread existed.



Hayyy Afrikurl Tell baby afrikurl the juicers said hello, lol. Shall we add her to the list as well?:scratchch


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> My Hawaiian Silky was $4.99...


What size was it? Mine is a 16 oz bottle.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm trying to get my mom and best friend to use the juice now


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Poohbear said:


> What size was it? Mine is a 16 oz bottle.



Mine is a 8oz bottle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*Heeeyyyyyy!* I just got me some DevaCurl Set it Free...expensive $hyt! I ought to take it back and get my money back....Amazon wants $9.50 for the same $20 bottle Ulta I see is not the store for me! Oh well I should have priced before I bought it but I live and I learn.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Evenin y'all All juiced up and ready for bed.....  yeah I'm not much of a night owl...I start my day @ 4 am...nite nite!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

good night!!!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Mine is a 8oz bottle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 That sucks!  I went by an asian beauty supply store near by my workplace and it had an 8 oz bottle for $5.99!!!  I'm so glad Sally's had that 16 oz bottle for $4.69.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Oh, and I must say... this Hawaiian Silky sure is a Miracle Worker! I believe this product is going to be a keeper! 

I had my hair in a bun all day and when I took it down this evening, my hair was so soft and flexible! Usually when I have my hair in a bun and take it down, there will be a stiff dent from the ponytail holder. With Hawaiian Silky, my hair just fell into place into a nice fluffy hanging fro with no dents or stiffness!


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> But relaxed hair can saturate as much as they desire, right?





Chelz said:


> Yes because if it is relaxed it wont revert



If I put too much on my hair (relaxed), it gets all poofy and fluffy... still straight but with a poof (is that a word )


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicin' for the night...


----------



## Ms.London (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced this morning!

Just juiced for bed! 

(Did me a scalp rub down with BM growth serum, put my braids in a bun, slicked them edges with some BM curling butter, then i juiced all over it with some BM juicy spritz!)


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I've juiced 3 times today. YES THREE! My ends aint going no where! They stayin right there attached to the rest of my hair. *YOU HEAR ME ENDS??????* 

I want to DC over night so I can't juice tonight... or can I...?


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

since it was wash day, I used qhemet ohhb & aohc and sealed w/ jbco.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bryantgurls said:


> If I put too much on my hair (relaxed), it gets all poofy and fluffy... still straight but with a poof (is that a word )


 
Yes, poof is a word and I totally understand what you are saying. Tonight I tried StaSofFro (because that's what my husband had in the house) -- HATED IT.  I'm not sure if I wanna use, Right On, CFCG, s-curl no drip, wave nouvea, or hawaiin silky. I've heard everyone rave about all of these. Suggestions OP?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Poohbear said:


> That sucks!  I went by an asian beauty supply store near by my workplace and it had an 8 oz bottle for $5.99!!!  I'm so glad Sally's had that 16 oz bottle for $4.69.



Shoot I looked online at Sally's, it says that the 16 oz of CFCG is $5.69 and at the store it was $8.99!!(Didnt buy it though.)

http://www.sallybeauty.com/curl-Activator/SOFTSH31,default,pd.html


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> Yes, poof is a word and I totally understand what you are saying. Tonight I tried StaSofFro (because that's what my husband had in the house) -- HATED IT.  I'm not sure if I wanna use, Right On, CFCG, s-curl no drip, wave nouvea, or hawaiin silky. I've heard everyone rave about all of these. Suggestions OP?



I would say try Hawaiian silky or CFCG. I dont really care for Scurl because to me the consistency is not "juicy" enough but alot of people like it. And I had Wave nouveau awhile ago but I dont remember what I thought of it...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> I've juiced 3 times today. YES THREE! My ends aint going no where! They stayin right there attached to the rest of my hair. *YOU HEAR ME ENDS??????*
> 
> I want to DC over night so I can't juice tonight... or can I...?



Yeah you should probably juice after you DC.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Poohbear said:


> Oh, and I must say... this Hawaiian Silky sure is a Miracle Worker! I believe this product is going to be a keeper!
> 
> I had my hair in a bun all day and when I took it down this evening, my hair was so soft and flexible! Usually when I have my hair in a bun and take it down, there will be a stiff dent from the ponytail holder. With Hawaiian Silky, my hair just fell into place into a nice fluffy hanging fro with no dents or stiffness!



:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2

Thanks for that Juicetimonial PoohBear. I'm diggin this HS 14n1 too!!


----------



## My Friend (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



My Friend said:


>



Heyyy MyFriend, wuz cracka lackin??


----------



## Liege4421 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Can I join please?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Liege4421 said:


> Can I join please?



Of course!! Come on in

What juice will you be juicin' with?


----------



## choctaw (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

okay, I'm in this one. I'll be mostly using CFCG. Also have some HS, S Curl and Smooth n Shine curl activator for the cause


----------



## orchidgirl (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still trying to find some, hope to pick some up on the weekend, any recommendations?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> okay, I'm in this one. I'll be mostly using CFCG. Also have some HS, S Curl and Smooth n Shine curl activator for the cause



All hail thee *All Mighty CHOC*!!!!!!! 

How you like that Smooth N Shine Activator?? 

BTW, I have CFC Instant Moisturiza, CFCG Instant Activata, Scurl no drip, Scurl gel, HS 14n1, BRX Braid spray, and Fantasia IC Gel, all for the cause! I still want to try john freida and the long aid/blue magic gels, and I want to try *ALL* of the Qhemet biologics and Bee Mine line...how you DEWIN?!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



orchidgirl said:


> Still trying to find some, hope to pick some up on the weekend, any recommendations?



Hawaiian Silky
Care Free Curl Gold


...maybe Scurl...


----------



## halee_J (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Mornin!  All juiced up and off to the day


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



halee_J said:


> Mornin!  All juiced up and off to the day



Good Murninnnnnn.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> I would say try Hawaiian silky or CFCG. I dont really care for Scurl because to me the consistency is not "juicy" enough but alot of people like it. And I had Wave nouveau awhile ago but I dont remember what I thought of it...


Thx! I don't like spray items because I suffer with acne and I like controlling where the product is applied and don't want any of the mist touching my face. I suppose I could spritz my hands and then rub into my hair if I tried s-curl.... More than likely I will buy CFCG or HS or WN. I'll check back in when I juice up again.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> Thx! I don't like spray items because I suffer with acne and I like controlling where the product is applied and don't want any of the mist touching my face. I suppose I could spritz my hands and then rub into my hair if I tried s-curl.... More than likely I will buy CFCG or HS or WN. I'll check back in when I juice up again.



Yeah you can just spray it on your hands and smooth throughout your hair, this gives you more control as to where the product goes.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey, CHELZ, I've reported for duty, Ma'am!

I was a hard-core Hawaiin Silky fan.  However, I am now juicing my homemade "BBS" Spray.  Recipe: Glycerin, Right on Curl, Mane and Tail conditioner, water, amla and coconut oil shaken, not stirred, into a pretty pink spray bottle.  I take it with me to keep my juices flowin'.

This makes detangling a breeeeeze!

Glad to be a part of the Juic-ommunity.


----------



## CICI24 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I want to join again. I will continue to use Grandma's Secret Recipe Scalp Spray. this one has good ingredients. I will spray my scalp and hair daily while in a weave.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



halee_J said:


> Hey Ms.Blue, you could put a* twisty tie over the cool shot button to hold it in place*, Ms. Kibbibi does it. Check out her diffuser video



Thanks, I've been trying to find a way to do this.

I'm in guys.  I've been doing something similar already since I'm newly ALL natural.  I will make a *"trash bag punch" homemade-verison of the ju*ice with lot's of good ingredients that my hair love.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MrsHouston said:


> Thanks, I've been trying to find a way to do this.
> 
> I'm in guys.  I've been doing something similar already since I'm newly ALL natural.  *I will make a "trash bag punch" homemade-verison of the juice with lot's of good ingredients that my hair love.*



So youre gonna just toss a bunch of juicy ingredients into a trash bag? Cool!

...I've never had trashbag punch before, is it good? Lol...


----------



## choctaw (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> All hail thee *All Mighty CHOC*!!!!!!!
> 
> How you like that Smooth N Shine Activator??
> 
> BTW, I have CFC Instant Moisturiza, CFCG Instant Activata, Scurl no drip, Scurl gel, HS 14n1, BRX Braid spray, and Fantasia IC Gel, all for the cause! I still want to try john freida and the long aid/blue magic gels, and I want to try *ALL* of the Qhemet biologics and Bee Mine line...how you DEWIN?!!



Chelz,

I'm dewing fine!The smooth n shine activator makes my hair crunchy unless I use right amount of leave-in conditioner. WOW, your list of juicy products is incredible.  I have African Braid Spray and a couple of other gels, have to check to see where glycerin is on the product list. I just melted some shea butter and added aloe vera gel to keep it soft to protect hair from chlorine.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> Chelz,
> 
> I'm dewing fine!The smooth n shine activator makes my hair crunchy unless I use right amount of leave-in conditioner. WOW, your list of juicy products is incredible.  I have African Braid Spray and a couple of other gels, have to check to see where glycerin is on the product list. *I just melted some shea butter and added aloe vera gel to keep it soft to protect hair from chlorine*.



Lol, you knew I was gonna ask about that shea buttah

I put your name on the list as "All Mighty Choctaw", I kid you not.

And shoot there are sooo many other juicy products out there, I saw some brand in the BSS the other day that I have never heard of, you know I was gonna try that honey water rinse the other day but I didnt feel like mixing it up...


----------



## EMJazzy (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

CFCG + Elucence + a little bit of FOTE Aloe Vera Gel plays *very* well together in MY hair. :lovedrool: I apply it daily. 



tHeHaIRLaB said:


> HEY.. sorry, just coming in!
> 
> *can every1 PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ mention the "juice" they are using *
> *and*
> ...


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in... I am trying kimmaytube leave in recipe... Instead of kinky curly I will be using paul mitchell leave-in with half s-curl. So far so good!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just commin' to let you know I will continue to juice!!!! I might be switching back and forth between a home made mix and S-curl but S-curl is my homey.


----------



## Dionnesse (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok, i got Wave nouveau finishing lotion for my VERY dry 4b relaxed hair, i applied a small amount before wrapping my hair last night and i woke up this morning to new hair, it was so soft and silky!!! not weighed down or greasy at all.

I have to slap my own hand to keep my hand out of my hair 

My hair is short - approx ear length but breaks easily, and this stuff is a GOD send!

I would highly recommend....can't believe nobody told me about this before...


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> So youre gonna just toss a bunch of juicy ingredients into a trash bag? Cool!
> 
> ...I've never had trashbag punch before, is it good? Lol...



the term "trash bag/can punch" was used back in my college days to mean when they poured all types of beer, wine, etc. in a trash can (clean) together with fruit punch, the mixture would get you drunk for sure, lol...I won't use a trash bag or can but a spray bottle full of different types of "hair" goodies


----------



## Bublin (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

The juices that most of you all are using were not making my hair happy at all.  I have been using this one for the past 2 months and it is like perfume for the hair and all natural.  I'm wafting like i have sprayed perfume all over myself.  My DH loves it when i spray it on.

I can't rave about it enough as its also brilliant for those of us with fine strands.







Our Raw Shea Butter Daily Moisture Hair Mist is a deep penetrating protein enriched recipe combing sweet Almond, Silk, and Soy Milk Proteins to repair and deliver instant moisture and shine. *This ultra-light, non-greasy formula won't build up so hair* remains soft, shiny and healthy. Shea Butter and Vitamin B-5 restore suppleness and renew hair elasticity to help prevent breakage and promote longer, healthier hair. 


If you are in London you can buy it in a shop in Brixton.

If not here is a link http://www.nubiannatural.com/acatalog/Raw_Shea__Hair_Mist.html


----------



## CoutureMe06 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Tonight I will be washing and all. I will juice with care free liquid activator.


----------



## Ms.London (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Almost ran out the house this morning without juicing...i sure did make a round about 180' turn and juiced my strands down...


----------



## klowdnyne (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

...........


----------



## choctaw (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Lol, you knew I was gonna ask about that shea buttah
> 
> I put your name on the list as "All Mighty Choctaw", I kid you not.
> 
> And shoot there are sooo many other juicy products out there, I saw some brand in the BSS the other day that I have never heard of, you know I was gonna try that honey water rinse the other day but I didnt feel like mixing it up...



Thanks for shea butter tip. I had water aerobics this morning. I co-washed and went back to pool this afternoon. I used the shealoe and topped it with smooth n shine curl activator and had the nerve to slap on a headband and go to the pool. That shealoe with s&s will curl in ANYTHANG ... I totally submerged and my hair did not go Don King on me. I'll try this several more times to verify its a reliable combination for me.

Both the honey and coconut oil rinses play well with CFCG on my hair. Have you tried oil rinsing? Let your hair rule & just do what's good for you


----------



## Miss_C (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Okay, I wavered a bit at first, but I'm DEFINITELY in! This is just too exciting to miss! I'm using S-Curl with coconut oil and castor oil mixed in. Thinking of adding some msm....


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I want in!  I had great results with Wave Nouveau (Lotion and Spray) so I will be using those.  I also have Care Free Curl Lotion that I will try once the Wave Nouveau lotion is done.

ETA:  For now will probably juice before bedtime but if my hair needs it (ie. as more NG comes in) will increase to twice a day.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing tonight with S-Curl Spray Moisturizer. I really love this stuff, how it smells and how soft it makes my hair feel.


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I wont be joining this round but last round was great =) there are many benefits to juicing so ladies go hard!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

9 weeks and juiced up...what what!!!


----------



## Ms.London (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced up and ready for bed!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced!!! My bottle of CFC felt light. Have to go pic up some in the morning ASAP!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



AlliCat said:


> I wont be joining this round but last round was great =) there are many benefits to juicing so ladies go hard!!



Ummmmm too late, you breathed near the thread.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MrsHouston said:


> the term "trash bag/can punch" was used back in my college days to mean when they poured all types of beer, wine, etc. in a trash can (clean) together with fruit punch, the mixture would get you drunk for sure, lol...I won't use a trash bag or can but a spray bottle full of different types of "hair" goodies





Lol yeah I knew what you meant...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey, CHELZ, I've reported for duty, Ma'am!
> 
> I was a hard-core Hawaiin Silky fan.  However, I am now juicing my homemade "BBS" Spray.  *Recipe: Glycerin, Right on Curl, Mane and Tail conditioner, water, amla and coconut oil shaken, not stirred, into a pretty pink spray bottle.*  I take it with me to keep my juices flowin'.
> 
> ...



Sounds good!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> 9 weeks and juiced up...what what!!!



 Whoop Whoop!!



Ms.London said:


> Juiced up and ready for bed!







Miryoku said:


> Juiced!!! My bottle of CFC felt light. Have to go pic up some in the morning *ASAP*!!!



 Undalayyy Undalayyyyyy!!! Lol...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Ms.London said:


> Almost ran out the house this morning without juicing...i sure did make a round about 180' turn and juiced my strands down...







klowdnyne said:


> ...........



 You are now #103 on the list... You breathed AND peeked into the thread,



Miss_C said:


> Okay, I wavered a bit at first, but I'm DEFINITELY in! This is just too exciting to miss! I'm using S-Curl with coconut oil and castor oil mixed in. Thinking of adding some msm....


:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2



deediamante said:


> I want in!  I had great results with Wave Nouveau (Lotion and Spray) so I will be using those.  I also have Care Free Curl Lotion that I will try once the Wave Nouveau lotion is done.
> 
> ETA:  For now will probably juice before bedtime but if my hair needs it (ie. as more NG comes in) will increase to twice a day.



:creatures:creatures


----------



## CrissieD (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I wanna join 
I am tryna have Adora's hair by next year (or at least close to it)
My shortest layer is like SL and the longest layer is barely scraping BSL. 
I want MBL-WL by next year DAMN IT!

My only issue with the juice is the smell. Do any of you guys know of a juice thats smells a little less jheri curlish? If you know what it mean. I really can't take the smell, and I am pretty sure my BF will kick me out of bed 

Any ideas ladies.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CrissieD said:


> I wanna join
> I am tryna have Adora's hair by next year (or at least close to it)
> My shortest layer is like SL and the longest layer is barely scraping BSL.
> I want MBL-WL by next year DAMN IT!
> ...



Hawaiian Silky and BRX Braid spray smells good Scurl and CFC/CFCG smell a lil jheri curlish.


----------



## Traycee (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Chelz what are you doing up


----------



## CrissieD (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Hawaiian Silky and BRX Braid spray smells good Scurl and CFC/CFCG smell a lil jheri curlish.


 
Whoa that was fast 
THANX


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Traycee said:


> Chelz what are you doing up



Lol you know how I do, I stay up all odd hours of the day and night...I even post on LHCF from my phone...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CrissieD said:


> Whoa that was fast
> THANX



Lol I think Wave nouveau might smell okay too, cant remember,:scratchch


----------



## brittle_hair (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Can I join? I am 8 weeks post and not ready to relax yet due to my scalp peeling afterusing BT.  At this stage the only thing that can help me manage MY 4c new growth with the relaxed ends is juice so I put some Wave Nouveau in last night and did 2 bantu-knot pigtail buns, put silk scarf on and went to bed.  Can't wait to undo the bantu knot -out and see what I've got, will rock a banana clip for the rest of the day and willl relax in a couple of weeks.  Hopefully this will be the answer to my incessantly thirsty hair!

ETA: Also can you relax with juice in your hair or do you have to wash it out and leave it a week?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



brittle_hair said:


> Can I join? I am 8 weeks post and not ready to relax yet due to my scalp peeling afterusing BT.  At this stage the only thing that can help me manage MY 4c new growth with the relaxed ends is juice so I put some Wave Nouveau in last night and did 2 bantu-knot pigtail buns, put silk scarf on and went to bed.  Can't wait to undo the bantu knot -out and see what I've got, will rock a banana clip for the rest of the day and willl relax in a couple of weeks.  Hopefully this will be the answer to my incessantly thirsty hair!
> 
> ETA: Also can you relax with juice in your hair or do you have to wash it out and leave it a week?



Hmmmm thats a good question, I think some people just go a few days without juicing before they relax, hth


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I been juicing for years, this is a fun challenge will be great!! My fave juicer is S-curl but I am mixing it up with a new juicer for this challenge too. I will hit the BSS for a back up juicer soon. LOL


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'll bite and join this one too! I can use te braid spray.


----------



## soulfusion (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I saw this somewhere recently.  Since I shop as infrequently as humanly possible (_shudder_), I think I remember exactly where to go get it.  Now you have me wanting to check it out.

Hey Chelz ... I'm back.  You know I gotta have the juice.  



Bublin said:


> The juices that most of you all are using were not making my hair happy at all.  I have been using this one for the past 2 months and it is like perfume for the hair and all natural.  I'm wafting like i have sprayed perfume all over myself.  My DH loves it when i spray it on.
> 
> I can't rave about it enough as its also brilliant for those of us with fine strands.
> 
> ...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



soulfusion said:


> I saw this somewhere recently.  Since I shop as infrequently as humanly possible (_shudder_), I think I remember exactly where to go get it.  Now you have me wanting to check it out.
> 
> Hey Chelz ... I'm back.  You know I gotta have the juice.



Heyyyyy Soulfusion, been to the country lately??

Tell us if you find that juice...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Prettyeyes said:


> I been juicing for years, this is a fun challenge will be great!! My fave juicer is S-curl but I am mixing it up with a new juicer for this challenge too. I will hit the BSS for a back up juicer soon. LOL



Lol I just saw your thread talking about buying new products, I saw you mentioned "da juice" so I thanked your post...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



justicefighter1913 said:


> I'll bite and join this one too! I can use te braid spray.



Cool, Youre in!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> Thanks for shea butter tip. I had water aerobics this morning. I co-washed and went back to pool this afternoon. I used the shealoe and topped it with smooth n shine curl activator and had the nerve to slap on a headband and go to the pool. That shealoe with s&s will curl in ANYTHANG ... I totally submerged and my hair did not go Don King on me. I'll try this several more times to verify its a reliable combination for me.
> 
> Both the honey and coconut oil rinses play well with CFCG on my hair. Have you tried oil rinsing? Let your hair rule & just do what's good for you



No I havent tried oil rinsing, can you do that with grapeseed or castor oil? I have coconut as well.


----------



## CrissieD (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok so I bought the S curl. I almost bought the John Freida stuff but there was a cone pretty high up on the list of ingredients. The S curl actually doesnt smell that bad. 

How many times a day is everyone juicin' up?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CrissieD said:


> Ok so I bought the S curl. I almost bought the John Freida stuff but there was a cone pretty high up on the list of ingredients. The S curl actually doesnt smell that bad.
> 
> How many times a day is everyone juicin' up?




Nightly,


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I just purchased 2 16fl oz of S-Curl bottles to continue on the Juice challenge. Hopping to be BSL by december


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Now that I'm out of braids, I've started to use the juice properly on my loose hair. I'm still having some dry hair problems, but imma get that sorted out soon enough .

Question: What do you think of cowashing everyday and then applying the juice to my damp hair? Good idea or not?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Now that I'm out of braids, I've started to use the juice properly on my loose hair. I'm still having some dry hair problems, but imma get that sorted out soon enough .
> 
> Question: What do you think of cowashing everyday and then applying the juice to my damp hair? Good idea or not?



Thats what I have been doing and getting GREAT results. It makes my hair soft and keeps it moist. But then again. I'm trying to retain ever millimeter of hair that grows out of my head so... ya.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Now that I'm out of braids, I've started to use the juice properly on my loose hair. I'm still having some dry hair problems, but imma get that sorted out soon enough .
> 
> Question: What do you think of cowashing everyday and then applying the juice to my damp hair? Good idea or not?



That sounds okay but you just have to make sure you dont end up with a moisture overload,


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> Thats what I have been doing and getting GREAT results. It makes my hair soft and keeps it moist. But then again. *I'm trying to retain ever millimeter of hair that grows out of my head so... ya.*



Thank you for your answer, I'm glad to hear it and it's giving me hope . Same here. I just need my long hair, like, right now 




Chelz said:


> That sounds okay but you just have to make sure you dont end up with a moisture overload,



OK, I will make sure to keep track of that. My hair is a bit of a dry mess anyway, so I doubt moisture overload is that likely, but still, I will be careful


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Thank you for your answer, I'm glad to hear it and it's giving me hope . Same here. I just need my long hair, like, right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah just watch out for mushy hair or super stretchy strands.


----------



## PistolWhip (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok Chelz sign me up .......I've juice in hand and strapped to my hip(LOL)


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



PistolWhip said:


> Ok Chelz sign me up .......I've juice in hand and strapped to my hip(LOL)



Welcome Pistol!


:2cool::2cool:


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I just cowashed my hair this evening with VO5 Elixir Moisture Conditioner, and afterwards applied my CFCG and a bit of olive oil, then put my hair into 4 braids and tied with a satin scarf. Hopefully it'll be all good tomorrow, and if it's moisturised enough, I won't need to moisturise again in the morning


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced my W&G this mornin'. Have a great Saturday, ladies!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Had a convo with Adora and told her this so I'm copying what I wrote to her about my newfound love for juicing:

i'm officially hooked on juicing. i finally know what it feels like to have moisturized hair without it being weighted down by product. normally my hair feels soft and slick when i've overapplied product. not this time. it's all moisture (i think). coconut oil is like delicously good.  very light but yet works, just melts in my hand. i'mma addicted.


----------



## Minty (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

wet bunned w/Nexxus Humectin....now its drying abit, will take down, spritz and put back up - off to the gym.


----------



## Similie (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hi all,

This is my first official challenge and I'm super excited! I think this is my first post on here lol. I was a lurker for a long time and then decided to join. I joined and still lurked. Guess it's time for me to come out of Lurkville and join the masses!

For the challenge I'm starting off with S-Curl. I am going to purchase a few of the other products already mentioned to see what works best with my hair.

Happy Juicing!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Similie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first official challenge and I'm super excited! I think this is my first post on here lol. I was a lurker for a long time and then decided to join. I joined and still lurked. Guess it's time for me to come out of Lurkville and join the masses!
> 
> ...



:blush3:Awwwwww welcome to LHCF and the juice challenge Similie!!! And this is your first post, how cute lol. What other products are you gonna look for??

:welcome3:


----------



## Similie (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> :blush3:Awwwwww welcome to LHCF and the juice challenge Similie!!! And this is your first post, how cute lol. What other products are you gonna look for??
> 
> :welcome3:


 
I was thinking of purchasing the Hawaiian Silky 14 N 1 and the Nouveau Lotion & Mist, and maybe the CFCG since I have read so many good things about them. 

Shoot I might just try all of them


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I juiced w/ shescenit moisture mist b/c on wash day I O.D. on ohhb & aohc w/ sealing w/ jbco.  I needed my hair to dry out from the moisture.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

My relaxed hair is too short to bun. How can I use the juice, now?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Dionnesse said:


> Ok, i got Wave nouveau finishing lotion for my VERY dry 4b relaxed hair, i applied a small amount before wrapping my hair last night and i woke up this morning to new hair, it was so soft and silky!!! not weighed down or greasy at all.
> 
> I have to slap my own hand to keep my hand out of my hair
> 
> ...



Yay! You just answered my question! I have short relaxed hair and had no idea how to juice. Thanks a million!


----------



## orchidgirl (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I haven't Juiced today still tryin to find the products listed...Sally's in canada doesn't carry the Hawaiian 14 in 1 ..so the search continues...


----------



## choctaw (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> No I havent tried oil rinsing, can you do that with grapeseed or castor oil? I have coconut as well.



I have only used coconut oil. What is grapeseed good for?


----------



## tanjola (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

OOOH OOOH OOOH!!!  Add me to the challenge!!  I started using CF lite activator gel 2 days ago and I am hooked!!!  I have soft touchable curls with hold and no frizz. I have gotten so many compliments on my hair in the last 2 days. Got some HS14N1 too!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced up my hair this morning before work and now I'm hennaing my hair overnight, followed by indigo tomorrow morning.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Now that I'm out of braids, I've started to use the juice properly on my loose hair. I'm still having some dry hair problems, but imma get that sorted out soon enough .
> 
> *Question: What do you think of cowashing everyday and then applying the juice to my damp hair? Good idea or not*?


 
@the bolded...that's how I do it...so far so good.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

memememememmeeeeeee

I will never not juice again!


----------



## Ms.London (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

 Chelz...Juicers...HELP!!! 

Tonight after applying my BM Growth Serum and putting my hair in a bun, i tried to juice BUT COULDN'T , something's wrong with my spray nosel or with the consistency of my BM Suicy Spritz, it was working fine up until this morning i was in the mirror getting ready for work spritzing as usual but it was coming out all weird and weak and kinda stopped but i was done juicing and late soooo yea......but then tonight it happened again but this time nothing came out  i washed it stuck a pin in it (the hole in the nosel) but nothing i even tried another nosel i had laying around it worked for awhile but it sprayed streaks rather than a mist then that too failed me and stopped working...

I just ended up using some BM Hair Milk instead tonight...but i will not and can not stop juicing i simply refuse to....so ladies imma need suggestions and help ASAP!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

im so mad i fell the hell off last time, hospital issues, mom and her man recently having surgeries (she donated her kidney to him  ) as well as motherhood to a 15mth old lol..i wont officially join this time around, but i just got a bottle of Hawaiian Silky since i ran out of s-curl,,,gonna try n keep it goin from the sidelines lol...but i did miss yall tho  hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## My Friend (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Ms.London said:


> Chelz...Juicers...HELP!!!
> 
> Tonight after applying my BM Growth Serum and putting my hair in a bun, i tried to juice BUT COULDN'T , something's wrong with my spray nosel or with the consistency of my BM Suicy Spritz, it was working fine up until this morning i was in the mirror getting ready for work spritzing as usual but it was coming out all weird and weak and kinda stopped but i was done juicing and late soooo yea......but then tonight it happened again but this time nothing came out  i washed it stuck a pin in it (the hole in the nosel) but nothing i even tried another nosel i had laying around it worked for awhile but it sprayed streaks rather than a mist then that too failed me and stopped working...
> 
> I just ended up using some BM Hair Milk instead tonight...but i will not and can not stop juicing i simply refuse to....so ladies imma need suggestions and help ASAP!


 

Ms.London have you tried putting it in an application bottle? I almost slipped when excess juice mist landed on the floor. 

HTH


----------



## My Friend (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MsButterfli said:


> im so mad i fell the hell off last time, hospital issues, mom and her man recently having surgeries (she donated her kidney to him  ) as well as motherhood to a 15mth old lol..i wont officially join this time around, but i just got a bottle of Hawaiian Silky since i ran out of s-curl,,,gonna try n keep it goin from the sidelines lol...but i did miss yall tho  hope all is well with everyone!


 

WOW. Kudos to your mom for donating her kidney  Congrats to you on the new baby. Girl the juice challenge is a no stress challenge. Chelz intentions are to see everyone with 6 inches this time next year.

Besides, didnt you know....once you come near this thread you become apart of the juice family *WELCOME*


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MsButterfli said:


> im so mad i fell the hell off last time, hospital issues, mom and her man recently having surgeries (she donated her kidney to him  ) as well as motherhood to a 15mth old lol..i wont officially join this time around, but i just got a bottle of Hawaiian Silky since i ran out of s-curl,,,gonna try n keep it goin from the sidelines lol...but i did miss yall tho  hope all is well with everyone!



Its okay MsButterfli , we understand, and WOW that was brave of her! 

ETA:Oops I had already put your name on the list before I read the whole thing, but hey you breathed in the thread so you are now a part of us. You can be our "resident lurker"...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



My Friend said:


> Ms.London have you tried putting it in an application bottle? I almost slipped when excess juice mist landed on the floor.
> 
> HTH



Heyyyy MyFrienddddd!

And yeah thats a good idea, just de-bottle it and put it in another bottle


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Ms.London said:


> Chelz...Juicers...HELP!!!
> 
> Tonight after applying my BM Growth Serum and putting my hair in a bun, i tried to juice BUT COULDN'T , something's wrong with my spray nosel or with the consistency of my BM Suicy Spritz, it was working fine up until this morning i was in the mirror getting ready for work spritzing as usual but it was coming out all weird and weak and kinda stopped but i was done juicing and late soooo yea......but then tonight it happened again but this time nothing came out  i washed it stuck a pin in it (the hole in the nosel) but nothing i even tried another nosel i had laying around it worked for awhile but it sprayed streaks rather than a mist then that too failed me and stopped working...
> 
> I just ended up using some BM Hair Milk instead tonight...but i will not and can not stop juicing i simply refuse to....so ladies imma need suggestions and help ASAP!



Ms.London dont worry just get another spray bottle to put it in, Like at sally's, maybe the drugstore,etc.

If you had an empty bottle of another spray juice than you could use that too, or just buy a juice/product that has a spray nozzle and then take the juice outta there and store it in some other container and then put your Juicy spritz in the emptied juice bottle, Lol.....


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Soliel185 said:


> memememememmeeeeeee
> 
> I will never not juice again!



MmmmHmmm.bat



.....


----------



## FocusLady (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in. I will post my update pics on July 2 when a relax. I currently use HS14 but brought Wave Nouveau MoisturizingFinishing Lotion to try next. I will seal with Blue Magic Coconut Hair Grease for now.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



tanjola said:


> OOOH OOOH OOOH!!!  Add me to the challenge!!  I started using CF lite activator gel 2 days ago and I am hooked!!!  I have soft touchable curls with hold and no frizz. I have gotten so many compliments on my hair in the last 2 days. Got some HS14N1 too!!



Cool!  I havent seen the CFC gel anywhere yet though...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



FocusLady said:


> I'm in. I will post my update pics on July 2 when a relax. I currently use HS14 but brought Wave Nouveau MoisturizingFinishing Lotion to try next. I will seal with *Blue Magic Coconut Hair Grease *for now.



Ayeeeeeeee! Blue Magic Coconut is that ishhhhh We gotta get everybody up on that!... How you DEWIN!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Similie said:


> I was thinking of purchasing the Hawaiian Silky 14 N 1 and the Nouveau Lotion & Mist, and maybe the CFCG since I have read so many good things about them.
> 
> *Shoot I might just try all of them*



Lol thats what I would do, well maybe I would try most of them

Lets see I have the:

CFC Instant Moisturizer
CFCG Instant Acivator
Scurl No-drip
Hawaiian Silky
BRX Braid spray
Scurl Gel
Long Aid gel
Fantasia IC gel

What else should I get??


----------



## FocusLady (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

lol... I thought I would be the odd ball because most ppl think grease is bad. I just use a little to seal and wrap my hair. When I take it down it has shine and it's soft.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> Had a convo with Adora and told her this so I'm copying what I wrote to her about my newfound love for juicing:
> 
> i'm officially hooked on juicing. i finally know what it feels like to have moisturized hair without it being weighted down by product. normally my hair feels soft and slick when i've overapplied product. not this time. it's all moisture (i think). coconut oil is like delicously good.  very light but yet works, just melts in my hand. i'mma addicted.



 Yesss juice and coconut oil are the bomb like tick,tick.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



orchidgirl said:


> I haven't Juiced today still tryin to find the products listed...Sally's in canada doesn't carry the Hawaiian 14 in 1 ..so the search continues...



Awww I hope you can find a juice soon, good luck!!



choctaw said:


> I have only used coconut oil. What is grapeseed good for?



Grapeseed oil is similar to olive oil except it it is lighter. It can be used as an oil treatment, a sealant,etc.


Grapeseed Oil
Grapeseed oil is popular because it is odorless and full of minerals and vitamins that help strengthen your hair. It is an odorless oil, and can help add shine and moisture to your hair. Grapeseed oil is known for having a high content of linoleic acid, an important fatty acid that supports cell health.

http://newlynatural.com/blog/2009/04/grapeseed-oil/


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



FocusLady said:


> lol... I thought I would be the odd ball because most ppl think grease is bad. I just use a little to seal and wrap my hair. When I take it down it has shine and it's soft.



There was a member here whose daughter has like thigh length hair and she seals her daughters hair with melted vasoline,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKh9B7mweU0


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Lol thats what I would do, well maybe I would try most of them
> 
> Lets see I have the:
> 
> ...



Wow, that is a lot! Which one do you like best then?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Wow, that is a lot! Which one do you like best then?



I like CFCG and Hawaiian Silky the best, Followed by the braidspray. I'm going to try using the Scurl no-drip and then the Scurl gel right after that, maybe I will like this combo.:crossfingers:


----------



## tanjola (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Cool!  I havent seen the CFC gel anywhere yet though...


 
I got the first jar at a Rite Aid that was closing down for $2.00. I found more at my local BBS.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am on a personal "gel and juice" challenge to see if I can use both to reduce the number of SSKs. I use the Sparkle Lites stuff over hemp seed oil on wet hair, then my S-Curl concoction on other days. 

Tip: To keep the juice spray from landing everywhere, I spritz in the shower before showering and let the mist plump my hair.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Nymphe said:


> I am on a personal "gel and juice" challenge to see if I can use both to reduce the number of SSKs. I use the Sparkle Lites stuff over hemp seed oil on wet hair, then my S-Curl concoction on other days.
> 
> Tip: To keep the juice spray from landing everywhere, I spritz in the shower before showering and let the mist plump my hair.



Hmmm that sounds like a good idea, good luck with the SSK's!! And thanks for the tip!!!


ETA:Your siggy cracks me up


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



tanjola said:


> I got the first jar at a Rite Aid that was closing down for $2.00. I found more at my local BBS.



Cool I am going to Rite Aid today


----------



## Lenee925 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Count me in Chelz.  I'm full SL, 8 months post..

My Geaux Juice is BRX!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I just juiced with some S-Curl Spray Moisturizer. I will be getting some extension braids today. Can't wait because it will be so easy to juice everyday with my BRX Extension Braid Spray.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I will be using my s-curl in a minute!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Aggie said:


> I just juiced with some S-Curl Spray Moisturizer. I will be getting some extension braids today. Can't wait because it will be so easy to juice everyday with my *BRX Extension Braid Spray*.



Yes it smells gooooddddd


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey guys I found another juice while doing a lil online browsing







Water (Aqua), *Glycerin*, Propylene Glycol, PEG 12 Dimethicone, Fragrance (Parfum) (Parfum), Panax Ginseng, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract (Matricaria), Aloe Vera (Aloe Barbadensis) Leaf Juice, Prunus Armeniaca, Passiflora Incarnata, Mangifera Indica, Carica Papaya (Papaya Fruit), Actinidia Chinensis (Kiwi) Fruit, PEG 75 Lanolin, Mineral Oil (Paraffinum Liquidum), Propylene Glycol Isoceteth 3 Acetate, Propylene Glycol Ceteth 3 Acetate, PPG 5 Ceteth 20, Carbomer, Triethanolamine, DMDM Hydrantoin, Amyl Cinnamal, Citral, Limonene, Linalool

http://www.riteaidonlinestore.com/p...p2=184758&trxp3=1&trxp4=0&btrx=BUY-PLST-0-CAT


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Made my homemade juice bottle yesterday and juiced.  Isn't anyone bagging with the juice?  I'm wearing halfwigs with a plastic cap underneath.  Is this ok or too much moisture?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MrsHouston said:


> Made my homemade juice bottle yesterday and juiced.  Isn't anyone bagging with the juice?  I'm wearing halfwigs with a plastic cap underneath.  Is this ok or too much moisture?



Are you wearing the cap all day? Its okay to baggy, just make sure that you dont overload on the moisture and end up with mushy hair, lol doing protein treatments as well will help you keep the proper protein/moisture balance..


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

2 days post braids takeout, and I've been having a bit of dry hair crisis, despite immediately preepooing, clarifying and deep conditioning right after removing my braids . Right now I'm baggying with juice and olive oil, hopefully that'll help solve my problem


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Traycee said:


> Chelz what are you doing up


You know that JUICE is keepin' her up!


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I juiced today after I finished my braids.  This time I used a mix that I made cuz I was bored.  The mix consists of: ohhb, glycerin, green & black tea.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Went to the BSS to get some more juice. Thought I'd try CFCG. I thought CFC Moisturizer was good, but Woah! What can I saw about this...








 <~~~~ THIS? RIGHT HERE? IS MY SWAG!


----------



## Honeytips (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Please add me to part 2!!! Will continue to use my S curl no drip every day!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> Went to the BSS to get some more juice. Thought I'd try CFCG. I thought CFC Moisturizer was good, but Woah! What can I saw about this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol forreal! CFCG is alll tha wayyyy turnt uppppp.., 

I like the consistency of it, its just so juzayyyyy


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> 2 days post braids takeout, and I've been having a bit of dry hair crisis, despite immediately preepooing, clarifying and deep conditioning right after removing my braids . Right now I'm baggying with juice and olive oil, hopefully that'll help solve my problem



I hope so too:crossfingers:, maybe the braids were keeping the moisture from soaking through well,


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Poohbear said:


> You know that JUICE is keepin' her up!



LMAO!!!! 

Poohbear you so silly,


----------



## Ms.London (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



My Friend said:


> Ms.London have you tried putting it in an application bottle? I almost slipped when excess juice mist landed on the floor.
> 
> HTH


 



Chelz said:


> Ms.London dont worry just get another spray bottle to put it in, Like at sally's, maybe the drugstore,etc.
> 
> If you had an empty bottle of another spray juice than you could use that too, or just buy a juice/product that has a spray nozzle and then take the juice outta there and store it in some other container and then put your Juicy spritz in the emptied juice bottle, Lol.....


 

Thanks Ladies...i just went to the craftstore and got me a new spray bottle one of those with the Windex type nosels  im not taking anymore chances!

ETA : Juiced up and ready for bed


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Ms.London said:


> Thanks Ladies...i just went to the craftstore and got me a new spray bottle one of those with the Windex type nosels  im not taking anymore chances!
> 
> ETA : Juiced up and ready for bed



Thats great to hear!


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Keeping it juicy yall!!! I see you ladies talking bout the care free juice and I am getting curious... I may have to give it a try.... hmmmmm, I think I will!


----------



## syoulee1 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Add me in.... I've been a juicer for years!  Can't stop! Won't Stop! LOL!

I use SCurl and Sta Sof Fro to moisturize my situation.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bryantgurls said:


> Keeping it juicy yall!!! I see you ladies talking bout the care free juice and I am getting curious... I may have to give it a try.... hmmmmm, I think I will!


 
What's your juice of choice? I use CFCG.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



syoulee1 said:


> Add me in.... I've been a juicer for years!  Can't stop! Won't Stop! LOL!
> 
> I use SCurl and Sta Sof Fro to moisturize *my situation*.



Lol @ my situation, Cant stop, Wont stop!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Can I join in? I guess I've been Juicing without even knowing it because I use braidsprays continuously. I'll just have to up the ante on them.


----------



## belldandy (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

my mix is really not that juicy but I added rosewater to it and I am liking it so far


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I swear juice is gonna be my life savor in this transition. I clarified today and my hair decided to become unleashed--unleashed like a rabid dog! Juice helped to tame it some so I could atleast put it in a ponytail holder...


----------



## MsChelle (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Got some CFCG this past Friday and used it after I washed on Saturday.....Where has this stuff been all my life? I am LOVIN IT!!! I can say I will be keepin' it juicy going on forward. Thanks to Chelz and Adora!!!! :notworthy


----------



## my-everything (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

heeyy ladies!!! I'm currently juicing with hairveda whipped cream



Ingredients Include : Water, *Glycerin*, Ricinus Communis Oil, Sweet Almond Oil. Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter),Ceteryl Alcohol, Steryl Alcohol, Sunflower Oil, Allantoin, Isopropryl Palmitate, Emulsifying wax, Germall Plus, Light Fragrance. 

I'm loving it so far


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am really liking using this so far. It's great for detangling freshly washed hair and makes my hair feel like it's moisturized all the time! However, if you're crunched for time, don't use this for a braid-out or twist-out! I set my hair yesterday morning with HS 14-in-1 mixed with some gel and had to be ready to take it down 6 or 7 hours later and my hair STILL was not dry. My hair isn't all that thick so usually it takes about 6 or so hours to dry normally but my hair (especially the ends) were wet like I had just gotten out the shower. 
I ended up slicking it back into a cute bun piece, but I really wanted my usual big, curly hair.  I'm not sure how long it should take to dry (I even sat under the dryer for almost 2 hours) but juicing a braid or twist-out is definitely not a same-day style for me.
Lesson learned!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

My friend uses World of Curls I tried it and like it too! 

Especially you relaxed ladies be careful of moisture overload! Most naturals can stand more moisture. Keep it balanced!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Kusare said:


> Can I join in? I guess I've been Juicing without even knowing it because I use braidsprays continuously. I'll just have to up the ante on them.



Of course you can!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Bttrfly70 said:


> Got some CFCG this past Friday and used it after I washed on Saturday.....*Where has this stuff been all my life?* I am LOVIN IT!!! I can say I will be keepin' it juicy going on forward. Thanks to Chelz and Adora!!!! :notworthy



Its been in the store waiting for you to notice it and take it home with you,


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



davisbr88 said:


> I am really liking using this so far. It's great for detangling freshly washed hair and makes my hair feel like it's moisturized all the time! However, if you're crunched for time, don't use this for a braid-out or twist-out! I set my hair yesterday morning with HS 14-in-1 mixed with some gel and had to be ready to take it down 6 or 7 hours later and my hair STILL was not dry. My hair isn't all that thick so usually it takes about 6 or so hours to dry normally but my hair (especially the ends) were wet like I had just gotten out the shower.
> I ended up slicking it back into a cute bun piece, but I really wanted my usual big, curly hair.  I'm not sure how long it should take to dry (I even sat under the dryer for almost 2 hours) but juicing a braid or twist-out is definitely not a same-day style for me.
> Lesson learned!



You might need to use a lil less juice,


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



ms.blue said:


> I juiced today after I finished my braids.  This time I used a mix that I made cuz I was bored.  The mix consists of: ohhb, glycerin, green & black tea.



You just braided your hair? That juice mix sounds very juicified, if I might say so myself,


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bryantgurls said:


> Keeping it juicy yall!!! I see you ladies talking bout the care free juice and I am getting curious... I may have to give it a try.... hmmmmm, I think I will!



Let us know what you think of it!



belldandy said:


> my mix is *really not that juicy* but I added rosewater to it and I am liking it so far


Ummmmm.  I'm gonna slip some more glycerin into your mix. Shhhhhh!!



Miryoku said:


> I swear juice is gonna be my life savor in this transition. I clarified today and my hair decided to become unleashed--*unleashed like a rabid dog!* Juice helped to tame it some so I could atleast put it in a ponytail holder...


.....



my-everything said:


> heeyy ladies!!! I'm currently juicing with hairveda whipped cream
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds yummy!



Prettyeyes said:


> My friend uses World of Curls I tried it and like it too!
> 
> Especially you relaxed ladies be careful of moisture overload! Most naturals can stand more moisture. Keep it balanced!



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> .....




Wow thats actually what it looked like this morning.

I was wondering what makes the "juice the "juice"? Does it need to just have Glycerin in it or does it need to be at the top of the ingredients list? Because I just got some Skala Leave-ins and they have glycerin in them just not at the top. I was thinking about switching back and forth from this to CFCG.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Add me. I am using S-Curl now.

I am still juicing religiously. I am sooo glad a thread was started for this. Glycerin based products are officially my favorite and staple moisturizer. I juice morning and night and apply a serum for oil and shine. 

Because of the juice, I am able to wear soft to the touch and managable braidouts daily with no problem. I braid in pigtails at night and let down in the morning. Always great results. My hair doesnt dry out and my breakage is very, very minimal (like if I snap my hair on my own by accident). 

My hair goes through a bottle too fast though. I dont know how to stretch it. I am used to my products lasting me  3 to 6 months. A go through a bottle every month. Its cheap so its no biggie but still...id like to stretch my product. 

I may have to try the curl activator gel too. Looks like a God-send for stretching.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> Wow thats actually what it looked like this morning.
> 
> I was wondering what makes the "juice the "juice"? Does it need to just have Glycerin in it or does it need to be at the top of the ingredients list? Because I just got some Skala Leave-ins and they have glycerin in them just not at the top. I was thinking about switching back and forth from this to CFCG.



Yeah the glycerin needs to be at the top, but exceptions can be made, I have some Skala leave-ins too but I dont consider that to be the juice.


 But, if you want, you can still use it and nobody ever has to know!!! Shhhhhshhh


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Yeah the glycerin needs to be at the top, but exceptions can be made, I have some Skala leave-ins too but I dont consider that to be the juice.
> 
> 
> But, if you want, you can still use it and nobody ever has to know!!! Shhhhhshhh



Dangit I was so hoping it was juice! lol! but I only have to use the juice once a day right? I moisturize more than once a day anyway... that way I can save some juice and still be a Skala-addict. 

Why do I feel PJism setting in?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



prettyfaceANB said:


> Add me. I am using S-Curl now.
> 
> I am still juicing religiously. I am sooo glad a thread was started for this. Glycerin based products are officially my favorite and staple moisturizer. I juice morning and night and apply a serum for oil and shine.
> 
> ...



Yeah those juice bottles go fast, just stock up next time so they will seem to last 3 to 6 months,. Which curl activator are you gonna try??:eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> Dangit I was so hoping it was juice! lol! but I only have to use the juice once a day right? I moisturize more than once a day anyway... that way I can save some juice and still be a *Skala-addict.*
> 
> Why do I feel PJism setting in?



Uh-oh....

Lol PJism is no longer setting in, it has already set in,

And yeah thats fine, you only have to juice once a day so you're good,


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

OMG!!!

I just got home from work, took off my LF and took my hair down after being juiced and cliped all day.....talk about silky soft and bouncy!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Yeah those juice bottles go fast, just stock up next time so they will seem to last 3 to 6 months,. Which curl activator are you gonna try??:eyebrows2


 

Hmmm....I dont know. What's the best one?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm tired -- worked a long, long day today. Think I'mma juice, eat dinner, and take a nap.  Be back on later tonight.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CrissieD said:


> I wanna join
> I am tryna have Adora's hair by next year (or at least close to it)
> My shortest layer is like SL and the longest layer is barely scraping BSL.
> I want MBL-WL by next year DAMN IT!
> ...


 

I use Wave Nouveau and no odor issues IMO


----------



## ellcee34 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

YAY! JUIIICE! I might as well join this challenge since I've been juicing for a couple months now. I mainly use CFCG, and it's been treating my hair great (especially when I seal with some JBCO...moisture for days). I picked up some StaSofFro the other day too, so we'll see which one I like better.

I have a *question* for you ladies: What do you use in the winter or if you live in a drier climate? I live in NY so the humid summers are very glycerin-friendly. But I feel like I need to start thinking about what to do during the winter when glycerin might have the opposite effect. I don't want to have to stop juicing...TIA!


----------



## ms.swayne (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Add me. I lurked through the first juice thread, this will be my first challenge! I'm super excited I am using CFCG now and a mix I made..

I am currently in crochet braids, i spray my hair with a glycerin mix (water, glyverin, ao gpb, olive oil, aloe vera juice) I juice morning and night  and/or whenever my hair feels dry. I'm transitioning, 25 weeks post.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced and baggied for the night...


----------



## ms.swayne (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

post deleted


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

hey all  ive been doing good with juicing, Hawaiian Silky is the juice for the moment, i really like it  between that and cowashing my hair every other day and just recently bunning, my hair is loving me very much right now, i combed in the shower and prob had 7 hairs in the comb lol


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> What's your juice of choice? I use CFCG.



I have been using S-curl mixed with aloe vera juice and water. It has been working great, but I wanted to try out something else.


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

So far, I am liking the CFCG!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



prettyfaceANB said:


> Hmmm....I dont know. What's the best one?



Ermmmmm:scratchch, alot of people like the Long Aid actvator gel


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



ellcee34 said:


> YAY! JUIIICE! I might as well join this challenge since I've been juicing for a couple months now. I mainly use CFCG, and it's been treating my hair great (especially when I seal with some JBCO...moisture for days). I picked up some StaSofFro the other day too, so we'll see which one I like better.
> 
> I have a *question* for you ladies: What do you use in the winter or if you live in a drier climate? I live in NY so the humid summers are very glycerin-friendly. But I feel like I need to start thinking about what to do during the winter when glycerin might have the opposite effect. I don't want to have to stop juicing...TIA!



Hmmm some people juice all year round without any problems, also someone had mentioned how honeyquat can be used as a substitute for glycerin as it acts the same except it is supposedly even more moisturizing than glycerin.


----------



## pjbapb (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Well ya'll I've been juicing and my trainer wants to know why I aven't gained any muscle...Just kidding!  LOL

I grabbed the CFCG and also the African Pride braid spray with tea tree and peppermint.  I got my hair cornrowed which makes it so much easier to get my juice on and I have to say, that juicing 2-3 times a day really has my curly coily ends looking great and feeling like SILK!  I even had one corn row try to unravel itself because the hair is just so soft and frictionless!  I'm so happy I found you all and decided to stop lurking!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



pjbapb said:


> *Well ya'll I've been juicing and my trainer wants to know why I aven't gained any muscle...Just kidding!  LOL*
> 
> I grabbed the CFCG and also the African Pride braid spray with tea tree and peppermint.  I got my hair cornrowed which makes it so much easier to get my juice on and I have to say, that juicing 2-3 times a day really has my curly coily ends looking great and feeling like SILK!  I even had one corn row try to unravel itself because the hair is just so soft and frictionless!  I'm so happy I found you all and decided to stop lurking!



.....

Lol that one corn row was juzayyyyy


----------



## helixhoney (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in. This is my first challenge and I need it since I can't get pass BSB straight for the life of me. 

Juice has been a part of my regimen since last year. I was a faithful Long Aid girl, but recently started using sleek and shine's curl activator. Loving it!
I think I might pick up a juice bottle though for extra nightly moisture. I've been eyeballing that S-curl juice....


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Hmmm some people juice all year round without any problems, also someone had mentioned how honeyquat can be used as a substitute for glycerin as it acts the same except it is supposedly even more moisturizing than glycerin.


 
I'd be very careful using honeyquat when the humidity in the air is lower than 65%. It could cause your hair to dry out something terrible. 

Maybe those persons living in such weather might want to consider baggying to keep the moisture locked in the hair but rinse it out when you remove the baggy and the hair is again exposed to the low humidity. 

Just a thought to try out. I live in the Bahamas so we rarely have low humidity issues here even during the winter months.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced my braided hair this morning with BRX Braid Spray.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is it just me or does the juice get better the more you use it?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Aggie said:


> I'd be very careful using honeyquat when the humidity in the air is lower than 65%. It could cause your hair to dry out something terrible.
> 
> Maybe those persons living in such weather might want to consider baggying to keep the moisture locked in the hair but rinse it out when you remove the baggy and the hair is again exposed to the low humidity.
> 
> Just a thought to try out. I live in the Bahamas so we rarely have low humidity issues here even during the winter months.



Ok thanks for the heads up, I really dont know much about it, another juicer had mentioned that it was 10x more moisturizing...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> Is it just me or does the juice get better the more you use it?




:scratchch...........


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Ok thanks for the heads up, I really dont know much about it, another juicer had mentioned that it was 10x more moisturizing...


 

You're welcomed Chelz. Honeyquat is a lot more moisturizing than glycerine but the one thing to remember is that all humectants work the same way. And if honeyquat is a lot more potent, then it is doubly true for it to dry out the hair even more than glycerine if the conditions are not right for it to work properly.

Okay let me explain. Humectants...glycerine, honey, honeyquat, aloe vera gel, etc, work best in humidities higher than 65%. Their job is to pull moisture out of the air and into the hair/skin. 

Now here is where the tricky part comes in when the humidity drops too low. If there is not enough moisture in the air, then the humectant will pull moisture from whereever it can. 

Unfortunately, that would be your scalp and hair, thus, drying them out. So now the  reverse takes place. Hence my caution to you all to be careful how you use any humectant during extreme humidity drops. HTH!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Aggie said:


> You're welcomed Chelz. Honeyquat is a lot more moisturizing than glycerine but the one thing to remember is that all humectants work the same way. And if honeyquat is a lot more potent, then it is doubly true for it to dry out the hair even more than glycerine if the conditions are not right for it to work properly.
> 
> Okay let me explain. Humectants...glycerine, honey, honeyquat, aloe vera gel, etc, work best in humidities higher than 65%. Their job is to pull moisture out of the air and into the hair/skin.
> 
> ...




I need to start looking up humidity levels daily...


----------



## divachyk (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

am i using too much juice because my hair is constantly damp?

is having continuously damp hair bad for a relaxed head? i style by finger combing and grazing the brush along my edges, crown and nape as needed. i loose bun daily by square dancing the position of the bun.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Thank you Aggie for this useful info.  I always thought my hair hated glycerin but now I think it was due to new york cold winters is why glycerin didn't work.



Aggie said:


> You're welcomed Chelz. Honeyquat is a lot more moisturizing than glycerine but the one thing to remember is that all humectants work the same way. And if honeyquat is a lot more potent, then it is doubly true for it to dry out the hair even more than glycerine if the conditions are not right for it to work properly.
> 
> Okay let me explain. Humectants...glycerine, honey, honeyquat, aloe vera gel, etc, work best in humidities higher than 65%. Their job is to pull moisture out of the air and into the hair/skin.
> 
> ...


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I also use my juice mix.  It's a work in progress, maybe I'll add honey to it.


----------



## Miss_C (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just juiced my ends with Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1. Giving this a try since I used up my S-Curl (with added castor oil and olive oil) in one week! Keeping it juicayyy!


----------



## Tamster (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Question... I'm just getting into the juice, lol. Would Elasta QP feels like silk gel qualify? It has glycerin as it's second ingredient.

Gracias


----------



## Dionnesse (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

My juice seemed to be losing some power, so i mixed Wave Nouveau finishing lotion with Aphogee prov-vit leave in conditioner and Elasta QP Mango & olive oil butter - now my juice's ante is up!


----------



## afrikurl (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> No it should be more slow paced this time, You in??:eyebrows2


 
I thought you said this was gonna move slow?  How is 18 pages in one week slow? I'm already behind. 

Baby Afrikurl is also still down. I put box braids in yesterday, Her hair is noticeably longer. I think she retained about and inch and a half. Her hair used to reach the top of her shoulder blades, now it reaches the bottom. Poor thing, her shoulder blade length is only a few inches. We are also officially on *RED ALERT*, cause the Long Aid is running out.

I bought some yarn and I have some curly hair that I bought a while back. I will start at a new school on Tuesday and I can't decide if I want to do yarn braids first or interlocks.  I think I will get some Right on because it will be easier to use in either of those styles.*(And I used to use it when I had a curl)*

 I want to keep my hair juiced and up, up and away for the rest of the year.


----------



## Lenee925 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I juiced with BRX then sealed with olive oyl!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> How did you wear your hair at night when you were relaxed? You could lightly juice and then wrap your hair for the night.



That's exactly what I was going to suggest DDtexlaxed! I do it every night after following the fgrogan way and my hair is light and bouncy in the morning


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm going back to relaxing. How do relaxed ladies use the juice if their hair is too short to bun?





Chelz said:


> How did you wear your hair at night when you were relaxed? You could lightly juice and then wrap your hair for the night.




That's exactly what I was going to suggest DDtexlaxed! I do it every night after following the fgrogan way and my hair is light and bouncy in the morning


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Delete. Double post. Damn blackberry


----------



## simplyFABULOUS (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have a question...
Is it ok to use juice when your relaxed?? My mother  insist that anything like S-Curl or etc will make a relax persons hair fall out.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



simplyFABULOUS said:


> I have a question...
> Is it ok to use juice when your relaxed?? My mother  insist that anything like S-Curl or etc will make a relax persons hair fall out.



Of course you can use the juice!!! It will not make anything fall out, the juice moisturizes and helps retention!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

OMG...I went to a BSS yesterday to add to my PS collection and ran into the mother of all jheri juice aisles. I almost lost my mind. 32oz bottls of EVERYTHING were only $5.99!!!! I think I'm slowly turning into a PJ. 

*mumbles* i mean i'm not half way done with my bottle but i could still buy some...to be on the safe side. no one will ever know...


----------



## CrissieD (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Co-Washing then Juicing is the TRUTH!! My hair feels so soft even the colored part. I might make it to MBL this year after all.


----------



## Katherina (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey!!! i'm breathing near this thread! sign me up, Chelz!!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

repost, my ? got buried -- am i using too much juice because my hair is constantly damp?

is having continuously damp hair bad for a relaxed head? i style by finger combing and grazing the brush along my edges, crown and nape as needed. i loose bun daily by square dancing the position of the bun.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> repost, my ? got buried -- am i using too much juice because my hair is constantly damp?
> 
> is having continuously damp hair bad for a relaxed head? i style by finger combing and grazing the brush along my edges, crown and nape as needed. i loose bun daily by square dancing the position of the bun.



Oh my bad I didnt see your question, and yes you are using too much juice because your hair should not always be damp, how do you wear your hair at night?? Maybe you could juice at night when your hair is not in a bun and then it should be dry by morning,:scratchch


And that could be bad if you ended up with a moisture overload, because relaxed hair definitely needs protein as well to help keep its strength


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Elle97 said:


> Hey!!! i'm breathing near this thread! sign me up, Chelz!!



Lol I see you breathin near the thread!yawn


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> OMG...I went to a BSS yesterday to add to my PS collection and ran into the mother of all jheri juice aisles. I almost lost my mind. 32oz bottls of EVERYTHING were only $5.99!!!! I think I'm slowly turning into a PJ.
> 
> *mumbles* i mean i'm not half way done with my bottle but i could still buy some...to be on the safe side. no one will ever know...




 I know your little secret!! ...


And what BSS was this? I need this one in my life!! Did they have 32oz bottles of CFCG or Hawaiian Silkayyyy??:eyebrows2


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> I know your little secret!! ...
> 
> 
> And what BSS was this? I need this one in my life!! Did they have 32oz bottles of CFCG or Hawaiian Silkayyyy??:eyebrows2


 

It was at Beauty Connection here in Louisiana. They had CFCG,HS 14-n-1, AND S-Curl!!!!


----------



## LilMissRed (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just checkin in to see what other 'Juicers' are doing


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Yall. I've been unfaithful to the juice... I KNOW I KNOW! 

Its just this darn skala leave-in makes my hair so silk smoooooth... 

But don't worry yall. I'm still letting my soul glo... just at night now.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



LilMissRed said:


> Just checkin in to see what other 'Juicers' are doing :waves:


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> Yall. I've been unfaithful to the juice... I KNOW I KNOW!
> 
> Its just this darn skala leave-in makes my hair so silk smoooooth...
> 
> But don't worry yall. I'm still letting my soul glo... just at night now.







Miryoku over there having a threesome with da juice...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> It was at Beauty Connection here in Louisiana. *They had CFCG,HS 14-n-1, AND S-Curl!!!!*


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

This morning I wet my box braids(no extensions) with Mane and Tail leave in conditioner then used CFCG on the length and spray it with JBCO and water and sealed with Vaseline. I put it in a bun after I was done. I am in LOVE with CFCG!!!! It is soooo juicy! I love how it feels in m hands and hair and the smell is great! I even had my 8 month old juicing this morning. LOL I used Soft and Precious Detangling Moisturizer. Glycerin is the second ingredient. The first is water.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Oh my bad I didnt see your question, and yes you are using too much juice because your hair should not always be damp, how do you wear your hair at night?? Maybe you could juice at night when your hair is not in a bun and then it should be dry by morning,:scratchch
> 
> And that could be bad if you ended up with a moisture overload, because relaxed hair definitely needs protein as well to help keep its strength


 
I juice by putting hair in 4 sections. I apply about a quarter size of CFCG to each section. When I use H14n1, I put 2 to 3 sprays per section. I baggy the ends only at night and sleep with a satin scarf. By morning, my entire head is damp although the ends are the only part baggy'd. 

By the time I go to work and my day has ended, all of my hair has dried except for the inside of the bun and the underneath area where the bun is pinned to my head. 

I use a light protein (either Aphogee 2min or ORS Replenishing Pack) weekly although some board members have suggested I back off from using protein weekly because I've commented that my hair often feels coated and coarse. I do notice that thee more juice I use, the less coarse my feels when my hair dries after each use.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



prettykinks said:


> This morning I wet my box braids(no extensions) with Mane and Tail leave in conditioner then used CFCG on the length and spray it with JBCO and water and sealed with Vaseline. I put it in a bun after I was done. I am in LOVE with CFCG!!!! It is soooo juicy! I love how it feels in m hands and hair and the smell is great! I even had my 8 month old juicing this morning. LOL I used Soft and Precious Detangling Moisturizer. Glycerin is the second ingredient. The first is water.



Yeah CFCG is super juicayyy Do you melt your vaseline before using it to seal?

And awwww you got the lil one juicing, shall we add him/her to the list?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> I juice by putting hair in 4 sections. I apply about a quarter size of CFCG to each section. When I use H14n1, I put 2 to 3 sprays per section. I baggy the ends only at night and sleep with a satin scarf. By morning, my entire head is damp although the ends are the only part baggy'd.
> 
> By the time I go to work and my day has ended, all of my hair has dried except for the inside of the bun and the underneath area where the bun is pinned to my head.
> 
> I use a light protein (either Aphogee 2min or ORS Replenishing Pack) weekly although some board members have suggested I back off from using protein weekly because I've commented that my hair often feels coated and coarse. I do notice that thee more juice I use, the less coarse my feels when my hair dries after each use.



Oh okay I thought you were saying that your hair stays damp 24/7, if it does get dry and you havent had any problems then keep doing what you are doing,


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Yeah CFCG is super juicayyy Do you melt your vaseline before using it to seal?
> 
> And awwww you got the lil one juicing, shall we add him/her to the list?



I just rub the Vaseline between my hands and put it on my ends. It melts a bit in my hands but I don't do anything extra do it. I use it straight out the container.  @ adding my DS to the list! He does have beautiful curls lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



prettykinks said:


> I just rub the Vaseline between my hands and put it on my ends. It melts a bit in my hands but I don't do anything extra do it. I use it straight out the container.  @ adding my DS to the list! He does have beautiful curls lol.



Ill add him as baby prettykinks, or maybe baby handsomekinks,


----------



## Sianna (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hi Juicers!!!! I'z back, and juiced up to boot!!

I was having problems with my laptop, but I never stopped juicing for even a single moment!!! lachen:

Well, I didn't just sit there and continuously juice my hair into oblivion, but I think you get the idea? At any rate, I am retaining some serious length and having zero problems with breakage!

Gots to love da Juice!!


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Ill add him as baby prettykinks, or maybe baby handsomekinks,



LOL You are so silly!!! I like Baby Handsomekinks LOL I guess I have to post his starting pic too LOL.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



prettykinks said:


> LOL You are so silly!!! I like Baby Handsomekinks LOL I guess I have to post his starting pic too LOL.



Only if you want to!


I put his name on the list with a baby boy smiley! Check it out!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Sianna said:


> Hi Juicers!!!! I'z back, and juiced up to boot!!
> 
> I was having problems with my laptop, but I never stopped juicing for even a single moment!!! lachen:
> 
> ...



Yayyyayayayayay Sianna Banna is back!!!!!! 

Did you put up anymore update videos on the tube??


ETA: Hold UP!!!!!!  Whats up with that Pinocchio smiley?? Liar Liar pants on Fire!!


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Okay, so I'm rushing to post this before I get caught at work, so I haven't read all the replies to see if this has been asked and answered, but I'm wondering if we're allowed to use JUST a gel or JUST spray or something? I ask because S Curl and Wave Nouveau work for me in the summer, but I absolutely cannot use curl activator in the drier months. However, I use Fantasia IC gel year round. Can I still be a part?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



GreenEyedJen said:


> Okay, so I'm rushing to post this before I get caught at work, so I haven't read all the replies to see if this has been asked and answered, but I'm wondering if we're allowed to use JUST a gel or JUST spray or something? I ask because S Curl and Wave Nouveau work for me in the summer, but I absolutely cannot use curl activator in the drier months. However, I use Fantasia IC gel year round. Can I still be a part?



Yes!!! You can use just a gel or just a spray, its your choice, as long as it is juicayyyyy.


*Adds your name to list*


ETA: I like your eye color!


----------



## Sianna (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Yayyyayayayayay Sianna Banna is back!!!!!!
> 
> Did you put up anymore update videos on the tube??
> 
> ...



LOL!! I don't always juice when I wear my wash-n-goes. *shrugs* My hair is doing well though. 

Oh, and I didn't do a youtube update this time. I think I'm just gonna wait till next month. That way I'll have even MOAR growth/retention to show off!! 

I did update my fotki though. Just added a few pics from this month and one  from today.


----------



## Tamster (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

OK! I bought my S curl today. I hope it does me some good  I'm excited for this.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just wanted to check in. I juice using S-Curl every day. But I will just check in once a week. I have to say I don't see a lot of broken hairs anymore and I'm retaining


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

my bf is totally backing me with this challenge. he went to the store for himself and picked up another bottle of CFC for me b/c he heard me talking about it. man i love him! i can't imagine what those people were thinkin to see a white boy with jheri juice.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I wanted to update my pic, but haven't had a chance, so the pics in my siggy are dated and show pretty recent. 

I am going to use veggie glycerin/rosewater mix. I wear my hair in braids two weeks at a time and spray the braids daily sometimes twice, also in between I may wear a small bun but still use the juice.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juiced n baggied for the night...


----------



## Lenee925 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> my bf is totally backing me with this challenge. he went to the store for himself and picked up another bottle of CFC for me b/c he heard me talking about it. man i love him! *i can't imagine what those people were thinkin to see a white boy with jheri juice.*


 
 He's definitely a keeper!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Lenee925 said:


> He's definitely a keeper!!


 

yeah he is lmao. when i told him i'd BC after i get my NG to about SL and i'd be rockin a little curly bush, he patted my hair like it was already a fro lmao


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I just juiced & going to baggy by entire head.  I hope my hair doesn't get soft & mushy.


----------



## belldandy (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

falling off the juice wagon....


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced and braided up for the night...


----------



## halee_J (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Heya juicers, still juicing daily. Juicy buns anre nice


----------



## Tamster (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey.. bought my scurl last night, and I used it this morning.  Smells good to me! I think my hair is almost long enough for a bun now!  

But I think I'll stick to a wash and go.. like always lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Sianna said:


> LOL!! I don't always juice when I wear my wash-n-goes. *shrugs* My hair is doing well though.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't do a youtube update this time. I think I'm just gonna wait till next month. That way I'll have even MOAR growth/retention to show off!!
> 
> I did update my fotki though. Just added a few pics from this month and one  from today.



Bad Sianna Banna, Bad 


Oh and I cant wait to see your juicy updates next month!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bestblackgirl said:


> Just wanted to check in. I juice using S-Curl every day. But I will just check in once a week. *I have to say I don't see a lot of broken hairs anymore and I'm retaining*



Yayyy good results already


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



belldandy said:


> falling off the juice wagon....



NoooOOOOOOOoooo BellDandy get back on the juicewagon and hold on tight, grab onto my hand!!!!


**Desperately Reaches to save BellDandy from the *Anti-Juicerangeldevi)***


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



tamz412 said:


> Hey.. bought my scurl last night, and I used it this morning.  Smells good to me! I think my hair is almost long enough for a bun now!
> 
> But I think I'll stick to a wash and go.. like always lol.



Cool you got Scurl, how long is your hair now??:eyebrows2


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicin juicin juicin!

My daughter is so addicted to this stuff it isn't even funny...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



supermodelsonya said:


> still juicin juicin juicin!
> 
> My daughter is so addicted to this stuff it isn't even funny...




 Shall we add her to the challenge?? :scratchch How old is she?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> my bf is totally backing me with this challenge. he went to the store for himself and picked up another bottle of CFC for me b/c he heard me talking about it. man i love him! i can't imagine what those people were thinkin to see a white boy with jheri juice.





Lenee925 said:


> He's definitely a keeper!!





NikkiQ said:


> yeah he is lmao. when i told him i'd BC after i get my NG to about SL and i'd be rockin a little curly bush, he patted my hair like it was already a fro lmao



:blush3: Lol AwwwWWwww NikkiQ your BF sounds sooooo cute Thats sweet how he is really supportive of your hair journey


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Kimdionneca said:


> I wanted to update my pic, but haven't had a chance, so the pics in my siggy are dated and show pretty recent.
> 
> I am going to use veggie glycerin/rosewater mix. I wear my hair in braids two weeks at a time and spray the braids daily sometimes twice, also in between I may wear a small bun but still use the juice.



Ok no worries take your time, and I like the siggy pics



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> juiced n baggied for the night...



Girllll you are one faithful juicer, you stay checkin in,  lol MyAngel:eye:s is down for the juice, I C~U girl..



ms.blue said:


> I just juiced & going to baggy by entire head.  I hope my hair doesn't get soft & mushy.



I hope so too,


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*Ok yall its the 1st!!!!!! Lets get Juicayyyyyyyyyyy*


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Get juicayyyyyyyy!!


:bouncegre


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> Get juicayyyyyyyy!!
> 
> 
> :bouncegre



Lol, Lets get it in!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

10 weeks post and counting. the juice is totally helping me along the way. my NG is getting crazy so I can't wait to do a length check


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> 10 weeks post and counting. the juice is totally helping me along the way. my NG is getting crazy so I can't wait to do a length check



Cool, how long are you stretching for??


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Cool, how long are you stretching for??


 

I decided to transition. Just from the past few weeks of using the knowledge I've learned on here, I can see the difference in how healthy my hair is compared to how it was before.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Shall we add her to the challenge?? :scratchch How old is she?


12


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



supermodelsonya said:


> 12



Ok Ill put her down as Mini SuperModelSonya,


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

im in! !! im gonna start by s curl drip activator


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



coolsista-paris said:


> im in! !! im gonna start by s curl drip activator


----------



## orchidgirl (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced this morning and my hair still feels soft...I think i'm gona love this challenge.


----------



## rufus12 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hi, Just checking in....I found my new love Qhemet Burdock Root Creme! Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                      LOL, Rufus12


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



rufus12 said:


> Hi, Just checking in....I found my new love Qhemet Burdock Root Creme! Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> LOL, Rufus12



OooooOOoo did you just get it??!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Has anyone been using the juicy gels? I want to wear my phony pony, but nothing seems to keep the waves down.


----------



## Urbancoils (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Add Me!!! I am so on the juice.


----------



## Lenee925 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

My hair feels so soft and moisturized after weezing the juice today.


----------



## foxee (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Starting pic attached.  Aiiight Juicers, let's do this!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am here!  I have no choice but to *JUICE!*

*Closing in on Classic Length!!!!!!!*


----------



## choctaw (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing with Smooth N Shine Curl Activator


----------



## MsChelle (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checkin in to post my starting pic. This was taken yesterday, July 1st:


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

 get juicayyyyyyyy!


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

YES LADIES!!!

I'm horrible at posting pics but I promise to get on it soon. I DID juice yesterday and today, yesterday I used WOC spray and gel (eek!) and it was awesome...today I cowashed and used CFCG lotion and it's similarly awesome...I'm loving this already!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Candy828 said:


> I am here!  I have no choice but to *JUICE!*
> 
> *Closing in on Classic Length!!!!!!!*



WoW save some of that *GAWJUSlick* hair for the rest of us!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



GreenEyedJen said:


> YES LADIES!!!
> 
> I'm horrible at posting pics but I promise to get on it soon. I DID juice yesterday and today, yesterday I used WOC spray and gel (eek!) and it was awesome...today I cowashed and used CFCG lotion and it's similarly awesome...I'm loving this already!!



Lol why you say "eek!", and you have the lotion? Hmmmmm:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> Juicing with Smooth N Shine Curl Activator



:notworthy Hailllll All Mighty *CHOCTAW!!!!*


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



foxee said:


> Starting pic attached.  Aiiight Juicers, let's do this!





Bttrfly70 said:


> Checkin in to post my starting pic. This was taken yesterday, July 1st:



Yes I am digging these start pics!!!! Whoop WHoop!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> Has anyone been using the juicy gels? I want to wear my phony pony, but nothing seems to keep the waves down.



Hmmm well try the ORS Smooth N Hold pudding or the ORS Edge control, lol these arent juicy gels but you can still try them



starlamotivates said:


> Add Me!!! I am so on the juice.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

* Just posting my starting* ics:


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'll post a starting pic after I get my trim tomorrow! "please juice, bring me lots of retention."

ETA:

Starting Pic... I'm kinda late 







Hair cut - July 2, 2010


----------



## pattyr5 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Please add me in too!!  I've started Juicing daily about 2 weeks ago.  I love it and can't wait to see what it will do for me.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> I'll post a starting pic after I get my trim tomorrow! "please juice, bring me lots of retention."



:crossfingers::crossfingers::crossfingers: Lol cross your fingers and hope to juice!!


...Okay that was really whack


----------



## Tamster (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Can I just say... I love the juice. My hair is soo much more moisturized, my curls are poppin more, and my hair just feels so much better. Only thing is, is I think I'm getting some buildup. Either way, <3 tha juice


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



tamz412 said:


> Can I just say... I love the juice. My hair is soo much more moisturized, my curls are poppin more, and my hair just feels so much better. Only thing is, is I think I'm getting some buildup. Either way, <3 tha juice



Yayyy thanks for the juicetimonial and ermm what juice you usin again?:eyebrows2


----------



## DarkChyld (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I fell off because I need a new juice but have been too lazy to go to the store. I'm not making my own anymore and some one told me that glycerin causes frizz so I'm on the fence. My CFCG is too much protein. I had to lay off of that. Now, I'm in search of a new juice.


----------



## bryantgurls (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

As always, I am keeping it juicy (even when I don't feel like it)...


----------



## CrissieD (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I didn't juice for 1 day because I ran out (already? yes girl I was O.D. ing) I used my H.E. LTR because I just had to use something. Needless to say EPIC FAIL. I will never go juiceless again.


----------



## Traycee (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Haven't been checkin in but I'm juicing still.. Tonight I used Wave Nouveau Finishing Lotion ...


----------



## LushLox (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Can I join please! I've got some Wave Nouveau but I'm going to get some Bee Mine Juicy Spritz which I intend to use daily.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have given the juice a break because I relaxed after a 9 week stretch and prefer to juice when I wear my hair up in the mid to late stages of the stretch.  Using ORS moisturizer for now. But need to build up the courage to test out juicing on flat ironed relaxed hair - my fear is that it will make it less smooth and slightly frizzy.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicy!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bryantgurls said:


> As always, I am keeping it juicy *(even when I don't feel like it)...*


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Cream Tee said:


> Can I join please! I've got some Wave Nouveau but I'm going to get some Bee Mine Juicy Spritz which I intend to use daily.



Sure!!!


----------



## simplyFABULOUS (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I LOVE 14-in-1!!!!
My hair feels sooooo soft like it feels wet almost!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced n baggied last night. I'm lovin' my juice mix (CFCG, aloe vera juice, glycerin, water). My hair feel moisturized constantly!


----------



## Miss_C (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still Juicing! My hair doesn't feel dry, and I'm liking it!


----------



## Traycee (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Has any one tried this.. I bought this at the store and the ingredients didn't look too bad...First ingredients are 

water, Glycerin,Propylene Glycol, Aloe Leaf extract

Smooth n Shine Polishing Curl Activator Gel For Exta Dry Hair.. It smells really good


----------



## Similie (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*Not officially in the challenge but I highly recommend Soft Sheen Gold  Instant Activator...that stuff gives my twists such moisture and fluff.*


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



BrooklynSouth said:


> *Not officially in the challenge but I highly recommend Soft Sheen Gold  Instant Activator...that stuff gives my twists such moisture and fluff.*



The Care Free Curl Gold?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have officially stepped up my juice game. I bought the IC styling gel yesterday so it'll be a double dose of juicy goodness on some days.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Can I still get in?


I BC'ed yesterday 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=481122

I've been juicing for a month after I read the other juice thread.  Using carefree curl but thanks for posting the suggestions list as I'm off to look for some others to add to the rotation.

Question for the juicers that twist:
How do you juice daily with your twists?  Last month I was doing flat twist.  Everynight I juiced and flat twisted again.  This month I'm doing finger twists and looking to keep them in 3-4 days.   How do you juice without having to redo twists?  should I use a spray bottle?  just rub it over each twist?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Traycee said:


> Has any one tried this.. I bought this at the store and the ingredients didn't look too bad...First ingredients are
> 
> water, Glycerin,Propylene Glycol, Aloe Leaf extract
> 
> Smooth n Shine Polishing Curl Activator Gel For Exta Dry Hair.. It smells really good



Choc uses it!!!!!





choctaw said:


> Juicing with Smooth N Shine Curl Activator


----------



## choctaw (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Traycee said:


> Has any one tried this.. I bought this at the store and the ingredients didn't look too bad...First ingredients are
> 
> water, Glycerin,Propylene Glycol, Aloe Leaf extract
> 
> Smooth n Shine Polishing Curl Activator Gel For Exta Dry Hair.. It smells really good



I am currently using this product. I use aloe vera gel as leave-in then apply the smooth n shine and seal ends with coconut/castor oil blend. NO crunch, provides great protection against chlorine in the pool. HTH


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Rockin my juicy pigtails what what!


----------



## soulfusion (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I haven't juiced in a couple of days.  I need an intervention!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



soulfusion said:


> I haven't juiced in a couple of days. I need an intervention!


  bad bad bad!


----------



## soulfusion (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

^^ I know .. I'm slacking big time.  My hair is bone dry.  I'm going to do something with it in a few minutes.  Maybe steam, juice, and seal.


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in. I have fallen in love with the juice all over again! Tomorrow is a big hair day for me too! Time for change.


----------



## MsButterfli (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

been juicing allllllllllllllllll week, bunned half, now its a puff...i just bought some s-curl gel to see how it works, i usually use my Fantasia IC polishing gel..i love that stuff


----------



## My Friend (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still juicing ya'll.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I did a juicy roller set and it came out great!  Just a dab of WN lotion and roll on.  This is seriously going to help me not to rely so much on flat ironing.


----------



## PistolWhip (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

just juiced up..........


----------



## Traycee (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> I am currently using this product. I use aloe vera gel as leave-in then apply the smooth n shine and seal ends with coconut/castor oil blend. NO crunch, provides great protection against chlorine in the pool. HTH



Oh good...I'm about to jump in the pool and I will try it out


----------



## *Knotty_By_Nature* (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I would like to join the challenge if I'm not too late!

I will be using S Curl as my joice of juice! Lol!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am still juicing with my BRX Extension Braid Spray and my moisturizing concoction with glycerine in it.


----------



## RockCreak (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Sorry I'm late posting my starting pics.  I've been fooling around with my baby fine strands.  I want some two strand twist but this is all I get:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i've added a new ingredient to my juice...  gonna try it for this whole bottle and see how it works


----------



## tanjola (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing with HS 14 in 1 and loving it! !!!!!!


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have been juicin' with my new new mix (i know there is two "new") which consist of ohhb, glycerin, jbco, nettle tea, horsetail tea and green tea.  It's kind of thick so I have to shake it before I use it.


----------



## My Friend (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i've added a new ingredient to my juice... gonna try it for this whole bottle and see how it works


 

Mz. what is the ingredient?


----------



## orchidgirl (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

shampooed with , DC and Juiced. so far so good.


----------



## MrsPeaceLily (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I would like to be added to the list.  I have HS-14, scurl no drip and brx braid spray.  I recently gave my son (11) a bottle of the scurl no drip and he is hooked.  Before he started using it, his hair was so dry it would stay rolled up.  Now he has waves all over his head.  I can't tell him nothing.  He juices twice a day and so do I.  We live by the juice in my house.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> The Care Free Curl Gold?


 
*Yup, the CARSON'S CAREFREE GOLD INSTANT. The one with the pour spout. Yesterday, I wore twists to a cookout/BBQ-wish I could have eaten more...my natural haired cousins were amazed {me too!!} at the fluff, silken softness and moisture of my natural hair. I use the GOLD, followed by clear castor oil seal...fantastic..today, pre-WEN cleansing my hair was still the same! I'll be watching for sales on this stuff.*


----------



## Tamster (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Yayyy thanks for the juicetimonial and ermm what juice you usin again?:eyebrows2



sorry for the brief hiatus. 
LOL I'm on Scurl right now. Its going well!


----------



## tanjola (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

OK ladies I am loving the HS 14 n 1 but I have one small problem. I love the smell and apparently bumble bees do too!! I went running this morning and a bumble bee followed me and wouldn't leave me alone!! I ran so fast I fell and scraped my hands, knees, and elbow trying to get away! Talk about embaressed!! My DD almost split her side laughing!!! Now I'm scarded to leave the house!


----------



## soulfusion (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Okay tanj .. I've heard it all, now.  Bumble bees after the juice.  lol!  Maybe it was just a coincidence.  Don't be scurred to go outside .. 

Evening juicahs!  I'm juiced and braided up for the night.


----------



## tanjola (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I Know!! Girl I'm keeping my juice! I will just have to go running with a can of RAID!!!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing. I am in love. The S-Curl makes my hair so soft, and blend my new growth a bit with the rest of my hair. I will be able to stretch to 6 months if i want to


----------



## *Knotty_By_Nature* (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Getting ready to juice up before bed!!


----------



## rufus12 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

@ Chelz,
      Yes, I got it last week in Brooklyn at the Back to the Natural Land store, and I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Qhemet"s BRBC.
                       LOL, Rufus12


I have fine 3c/4a relaxed hair so it is absolutely working for me.


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I co-wash today, juice and sealed w/ the crappy shea moisture treatment masque (im trying to use this ish up cuz I refuse to throw products away)


----------



## soulfusion (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ditto with throwing out product.  I normally try to find somebody who wants to try something and give it to them.  If not, I'll mix it up with oils or something until it's something I can use.  

You know, I'm finding that my juice works better when I let my hair dry a bit before applying.  It works way better than when I use it on wet hair.  I found that out today and just had to share with y'all 'cause nobody in real life understands.  _sniff  sniff_


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



soulfusion said:


> Ditto with throwing about product. I normally try to find somebody who wants to try something and give it to them. If not, I'll mix it up with oils or something until it's something I can use.
> 
> You know, I'm finding that my juice works better when I let my hair dry a bit before applying. It works way better than when I use it on wet hair. I found that out today and just had to share with y'all 'cause nobody in real life understands. _sniff sniff_


 


 there there...I understand


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



soulfusion said:


> Ditto with throwing about product.  I normally try to find somebody who wants to try something and give it to them.  If not, I'll mix it up with oils or something until it's something I can use.
> 
> You know, I'm finding that my juice works better when I let my hair dry a bit before applying.  It works way better than when I use it on wet hair.  I found that out today and just had to share with y'all 'cause nobody in real life understands.  _sniff  sniff_



We understand soulfusion


----------



## soulfusion (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

lol!  Y'all are so sweet.  I'm getting delirious in here whining about nobody understanding my juice issues.  Let me take my behind to bed.  Good night ladies.  Have a great week.


----------



## bryantgurls (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing ladies! I have been actually mixing CFCG and S-curl in a spritz bottle with some water added and I think I am really liking that. My hair is always soft and moisturized!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

About to juice n baggy for the night...


----------



## Bluetopia (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is it too late to be added to the list?

I've never stopped juicing since the first challenge and am currently using a mix of Wave Nouveau, Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier and some other yummy stuff in a spray bottle on my braids. 

I'm retaining like a MUTHA! this year 

nah but for real.....I'm serious tho


----------



## DivaD04 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



soulfusion said:


> Ditto with throwing out product.  I normally try to find somebody who wants to try something and give it to them.  If not, I'll mix it up with oils or something until it's something I can use.
> 
> You know, I'm finding that my juice works better when I let my hair dry a bit before applying.  It works way better than when I use it on wet hair.  I found that out today and just had to share with y'all 'cause nobody in real life understands.  _sniff  sniff_



I understand. my dd's hair likes damm near all the products I buy....for me! I'm like ta he//! But finally after thousands...yes thousands of $$$ I've found DevaCurl!...Set it free.
I'm happy now...and noooo greasy feeling but yet smells and feels sooo good!


----------



## Traycee (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok... I tried the Smooth n Shine Curl Activator for Extra Dry Hair.. Well it made my hair feel amazing  ..'

I was nervous when I put it in my hair ... I didn't know if my hair was going to air dry mushy or hard...But it did neither...My hair airdried nice and soft... I love this stuff


----------



## choctaw (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Traycee said:


> Ok... I tried the Smooth n Shine Curl Activator for Extra Dry Hair.. Well it made my hair feel amazing  ..'
> 
> I was nervous when I put it in my hair ... I didn't know if my hair was going to air dry mushy or hard...But it did neither...My hair airdried nice and soft... I love this stuff



this stuff got me cheating on CFCG


----------



## Traycee (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> this stuff got me cheating on CFCG


 
Whew....Well I can see why this stuff is dangerous


----------



## divachyk (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing although I haven't checked in lately.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Lol why you say "eek!", and you have the lotion? Hmmmmm:scratchch


 

Haha, I said "eek!" because I had heard BAD, BAAAD things about WOC...but I love it. I have it in right now. Yes, girl, the WOC gel is the TRUTH. It's better than the spray. Oh, I'm using the formula for "extra dry hair".

Oh, and I have starting pics! Sorry for the links, I'm at work so it's the best I can do:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/HG7yoNc6Q-uy-Utduvcz0nevjWy_aXvLwKPoPb4Qbtk?feat=directlink (This one is blurry but I think it shows the length the best)


http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/74y887EMwKf9uPNVC3BJsnevjWy_aXvLwKPoPb4Qbtk?feat=directlink (Not blurry)

The pictures were taken yesterday, 7/5/2010.


----------



## janeemat (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm sure this question has been asked already, but how are relaxed ladies juicing everyday without jacking up their relaxers and compromising their hair style?  Do you juice and just put the hair in a bun?  It just seems that more natural ladies are juicing.


----------



## pjbapb (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

^^^^  It's funny that you would say that because I was just thinking yesterday that I only see relaxed heads juicing!  LOL  I'm still hanging in there juicing at least two times dily and MAN do I love it!  I had braids in for a minute and not once did my ends get dry and frizzy!  That CFCG is truly the TRUTH!!!!!  I'm so glad I found you all!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in. I tried and LOVED Oyin Handmade Frank Juice. Smells so earthy and sweet with a hint of sweet orange. Very sensual. I think that I will alternate between S-Curl and this juice depending on my mood (or my hubby's, lol).


----------



## janeemat (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



pjbapb said:


> ^^^^ It's funny that you would say that because I was just thinking yesterday that I only see relaxed heads juicing! LOL I'm still hanging in there juicing at least two times dily and MAN do I love it! I had braids in for a minute and not once did my ends get dry and frizzy! That CFCG is truly the TRUTH!!!!! I'm so glad I found you all!


 
Really?  Are you relaxed?  I see that Traycee is juicing so maybe she can break it down for me....at night juice my hair down until it is wet, bun it and go to bed.  This will make my scarf wet and pillows.  Should I juice in the morning?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just checking in. Is this the official thread now? I'm still juicing. I diluted my S-Curl a little with some distilled water. Trying to see if I can stretch it & still get the same results. So far so good.


----------



## MisSweeTiera (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is KC spiral spritz a juice? Lol I'm trying to be cheap and organic if that's even possible.


----------



## Traycee (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



janeemat said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked already, but how are relaxed ladies juicing everyday without jacking up their relaxers and compromising their hair style? Do you juice and just put the hair in a bun? It just seems that more natural ladies are juicing.


 
I'm relaxed and I'm juicing every night...I'm not wearing straight styles but braid outs  and buns... My hair absorbs the juice so my hair isn't juicy like I thought it would be..

The only thing I would say is to make sure your hair doesn't get over moisturized.. Since juicing I have been doing the 2min Aphogee Reconstructor 2x a month


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still juicing but I've entered the dreaded postpartum shedding phase and my hair is looking like ish.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Any juicers that are also cowashers?

So far I think my hair is enjoying the juice but I'm looking and wondering, with all the cones will I run into problems only co washing?

Do I need to look for a sulfite free poo?
Is Wen enough?
Should I clarify sometime?
or are the cones not a problem?

I  know the answer is in what my hair likes but It seems to take me months    before I pick up on if my hair is happy.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ran out of WN about a week ago before I relaxed so I bought HS 14 IN 1 on Sunday - and I am so in love and it's only been 3 days! I'm not using anythingelse to moisturise form now on.  I find if I put some on my hair before I go to bed I can still flat iron in the morning (I flat iron for a week or two after a fresh relaxer)and its not greasy but makes the hair so moisturised even hours after application. Love it!! And it smells way better than WN and works better on relaxed hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I ran out and bought....HS 14-n-1 today. Can't wait to use it!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



lwilliams1922 said:


> Any juicers that are also cowashers?
> 
> So far I think my hair is enjoying the juice but I'm looking and wondering, with all the cones will I run into problems only co washing?
> 
> ...




I cowash often and still juice! But I also try to poo about once every two weeks. I found out my hair is very happy if kept wet/damp most of the time.


----------



## My Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



nakialovesshoes said:


> Just checking in. Is this the official thread now? I'm still juicing. I diluted my S-Curl a little with some distilled water. Trying to see if I can stretch it & still get the same results. So far so good.


 

I've started to dilute mine as well. Works great


----------



## My Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Traycee said:


> I'm relaxed and I'm juicing every night...I'm not wearing straight styles but braid outs and buns... My hair absorbs the juice so my hair isn't juicy like I thought it would be..
> 
> The only thing I would say is to make sure your hair doesn't get over moisturized.. Since juicing I have been doing the 2min Aphogee Reconstructor 2x a month


 

Off Topic: Did you get my PM?

On Topic: You've tried a few of the juices, which is your favorite?


----------



## My Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



janeemat said:


> Really? Are you relaxed? I see that Traycee is juicing so maybe she can break it down for me....at night juice my hair down until it is wet, bun it and go to bed. This will make my scarf wet and pillows. Should I juice in the morning?


 

There was a youtube on how to use the juice on relaxed heads  She used a quarter size amount on the ends only.


----------



## My Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



ms.blue said:


> I co-wash today, juice and sealed w/ the *crappy shea moisture treatment masque* (im trying to use this ish up cuz I refuse to throw products away)


 

Who is this made by? What don't you like about it?


----------



## Traycee (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



My Friend said:


> There was a youtube on how to use the juice on relaxed heads  She used a quarter size amount on the ends only.


 
Hmmmm.... I use it on the entire length of my hair ....Works great for me !!!


----------



## Traycee (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



lwilliams1922 said:


> Any juicers that are also cowashers?
> 
> So far I think my hair is enjoying the juice but I'm looking and wondering, with all the cones will I run into problems only co washing?
> 
> ...


 
I co wash 4-5 times a week and shampoo with a non sulfate shampoo 1x a week.. I clarify once a month and I have not had any problems with build up


----------



## choctaw (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing ... I dampened hair with distilled water and juiced with Smooth n Shine Activator mixed with Skala aloe vera leave-in. sleeping in 8 bantu knots.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



My Friend said:


> Mz. what is the ingredient?



lotta body (blue liquid)


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm juicing at the roots and the ends mostly but just enough to make the hair slightly damp, plait the hair in two braids. I put on my scarf, go to sleep and in the morning I take scarf off and I have these beautiful waves at the roots and soft full loose waves when I undo the plaits. Loving this!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still enjoying juicy buns


----------



## UrbainChic (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey guys, I'm not sure if I am doing this right or if its the product or what. 

Yesterday I got my hands on some S curl no drip ( was hard to find here in europe) and I spritzed a little on my ends on dry loose hair in the afternoon. While I was waiting for it to dry, it felt sticky, and then even after it dried it felt sticky but also a bit on the dry side.

Earlier in the day I had just cowashed and put in some Aloe Gel for hold, and my hair was smooth and soft and not sticky at all.

From my understanding the S-curl shouldnt interact negatively with the Aloe... 
Should I be applying S curl before aloe after I get out of the shower? Is it just that its not humid out so the gycerine pulled water away from my hair?  Or is it just that S curl is sticky and drying? 

I am reluctant to give it another go because of how that little bit felt yesterday... I might risk a sticky hair day to try it again...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Traycee said:


> I co wash 4-5 times a week and shampoo with a non sulfate shampoo 1x a week.. I clarify once a month and I have not had any problems with build up



can you tell me what no sulfate poo you use as well clarifier?

thanks!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



UrbainChic said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure if I am doing this right or if its the product or what.
> 
> Yesterday I got my hands on some S curl no drip ( was hard to find here in europe) and I spritzed a little on my ends on dry loose hair in the afternoon. While I was waiting for it to dry, it felt sticky, and then even after it dried it felt sticky but also a bit on the dry side.
> 
> ...


 Try mixing it with water and aloe vera juice in a separate spray bottle. That's how I do it and it's very moisturizing . or put it on damp hair and then put the aloe gel over it, and see how that works.


----------



## janeemat (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



My Friend said:


> There was a youtube on how to use the juice on relaxed heads  She used a quarter size amount on the ends only.


 
I think I will just juice the ends for now.


----------



## Urban (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I ran out of juice this week, and it's been the worst!!! My hair's just been throwing a trantrum and knotting up at my ends as a result. My only mission this weekend is to replenish my stock of the juice ..... must ... get ... the ... juice


----------



## orchidgirl (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing for week now, hair still seem dry ..do I have to do it more than once aday?


----------



## MsChelle (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checkin in....Juicing nightly with CFCG and sealing with a mix of coconut, sweet almond and JBCO. My hair is feeling luxurious.......LOL!!!!!


----------



## MrsHouston (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking In:  Still juicing under my half-wigs!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



nakialovesshoes said:


> Just checking in. Is this the official thread now? I'm still juicing. I diluted my S-Curl a little with some distilled water. Trying to see if I can stretch it & still get the same results. So far so good.


 


My Friend said:


> I've started to dilute mine as well. Works great


 
I guess many of us are making adjustments to our juice. I've added some to my BRX Extension Braid Spray to act as a 2 in 1.


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still juicin' & now so is my sister & she is relaxed w/ bsl hair.


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



My Friend said:


> Who is this made by? What don't you like about it?



it made by Shea moisture they have different products but the only product I ever used is their deep treatment masque for dry damaged hair.  I used it as a dc & it left so much residue that I had to wash my hair so many times to remove it also it made my hair tangly as heck.  So now I'm using it as a leave-in to see if that will work.  The ingredients look good but that doesn't mean it wil always work

ingredients:
deionized water, butyrospermum parkii(shea butter), argan oil, cetyl esters, sea kelp extract, panthenol (vitamin B-5), ammonium salt, essential oil blend, avocado oil,lonicera caprifolium (honeysuckle) flower and lonicera japonica (japanese honeysuckle) flower extract, tocopherol (vitamin e), hyssopus officinalis extract, salvia officinalis (sage) leaf and equisetum arvense extract, soybean oil, daucus carota sativa (carrot) seed oil.


----------



## foxee (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing with my beloved CFCG.


----------



## Coolata (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Please add me to the JUICE list!!


----------



## e.lauren (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is there anywhere online I could get any of these products? Where I live in Boston sucks I should be able to find them in CVS but these stupid sheltered stores do not have any at all.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing every day with Worlds of Curls activator gel and moisturizer spray. I also continue to cowash atleast twice a week with Suave Damage Care condish (for protein). I'm still getting good growth and retention.


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



e.lauren said:


> Is there anywhere online I could get any of these products? Where I live in Boston sucks I should be able to find them in CVS but these stupid sheltered stores do not have any at all.



www.beautyofnewyork.com should have some.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



e.lauren said:


> Is there anywhere online I could get any of these products? Where I live in Boston sucks I should be able to find them in CVS but these stupid sheltered stores do not have any at all.


 
Hi E.lauren.  to LHCF and this challenge. You can try purchasing these products from Amazon.com.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Urban said:


> I ran out of juice this week, and it's been the worst!!! My hair's just been throwing a trantrum and knotting up at my ends as a result. My only mission this weekend is to replenish my stock of the juice ..... must ... get ... the ... juice




Urban
You need to find some juice before the Juice Panther gets after you. She will track you down.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m099...&p=B76CE0D596777608&playnext_from=PL&index=31


----------



## Traycee (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



lwilliams1922 said:


> can you tell me what no sulfate poo you use as well clarifier?
> 
> thanks!


 
I use Bee Mine Clarifier Shampoo Bar and Bee Mine Peppermint and Tea Tree Nourshing Shampoo


----------



## Traycee (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Where you @ Chelz ???????


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced n baggied for the night...


----------



## bryantgurls (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Traycee said:


> Hmmmm.... I use it on the entire length of my hair ....Works great for me !!!



So do I!!! And I am also relaxed. So far so good... I have pretty much retained all my length (about 5 1/2 inches) in a year...


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i'm still juicing... been experimenting with other styles besides the bun... my hair stays moisturized all day everyday.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

co-washed after swimming and juiced hair this afternoon with Smooth n Shine curl activator.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have a question. Since glycerin is usually the 2nd ingredient on the product list, how does that translate as far as percentage is concerned. If I wanted to make my own glycerin spray, how would I know how much glycerin to use?


----------



## MsButterfli (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juicing still  HS 14 in 1 and my S-Curl Gel


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still gellin' & juicin'...


----------



## brittle_hair (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I did a wash-n-go yesterday and juiced after putting in my leave in - dried straight and was so soft - love it!


----------



## choctaw (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Did the Cherry Lola treatment (yogurt, baking soda, braggs amino acids) followed with a co-wash and ACV rinse. Hair is clean, smooth, silky and light. Will apply aloe vera/Smooth n Shine juice and seal bantu braids with castor/coconut oil.


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

used ohhb & brbc after my wash on friday night/saturday morning.


----------



## Similie (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Will be washing and deep conditioning later on today. I went ahead and purchased the CFCG, Nouveau, and HS 14-N-1 so will be juicing with one of those.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Juiced n baggied for the night...



Girl! Your fro is growin like a weed!!!  I'm diggin that new avatar!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Traycee said:


> Where you @ Chelz ???????


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



nakialovesshoes said:


> I have a question. Since glycerin is usually the 2nd ingredient on the product list, how does that translate as far as percentage is concerned. If I wanted to make my own glycerin spray, how would I know how much glycerin to use?



Well the percentage would not be the same because your mix would probably only consist of 3-4 ingredients, I would say the glycerin percentage could be anywhere from 25%-50%...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



RockCreak said:


> Sorry I'm late posting my starting pics.  I've been fooling around with my baby fine strands.  I want some two strand twist but this is all I get:



Awwwwww!!!!!:blush3: Your hair and skin is sooo pretty!!!!!  I love your baby fine strands, the curls are so awesome!!!


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey ladies still juicing!! Havent added heat in 2 months and my hair is thriving!! I am only 8 weeks post and I dont know if I can wait another 4 weeks to relax!!! I just added some skala ceramide leave in,and juiced with some smooth n shine curl activator... singing like lionel richie... "Im juicy on a sunday morning"....


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



e.lauren said:


> Is there anywhere online I could get any of these products? Where I live in Boston sucks I should be able to find them in CVS but these stupid sheltered stores do not have any at all.



Have you tried any of the online drugstores? :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies still juicing!! Havent added heat in 2 months and my hair is thriving!! I am only 8 weeks post and I dont know if I can wait another 4 weeks to relax!!! I just added some skala ceramide leave in,and juiced with some smooth n shine curl activator... singing like lionel richie... "Im juicy on a sunday morning"....



 Repeat, "I'm juicayyyy on a Sunday murnin!!!"

Lol whats up soonergirl?  Stretch that relaxer girl, you can do it!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> Urban
> You need to find some juice before the Juice Panther gets after you. She will track you down.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m099...&p=B76CE0D596777608&playnext_from=PL&index=31


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lotta body (blue liquid)



Oh you add that to give more hold??


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Bluetopia said:


> Is it too late to be added to the list?
> 
> I've never stopped juicing since the first challenge and am currently using a mix of Wave Nouveau, Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier and some other yummy stuff in a spray bottle on my braids.
> 
> ...



 Its NEVER too late to juice!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

For some reason,my HS 14n1 is starting to get a little thicker than usual. This ever happened to you guys?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NikkiQ said:


> For some reason,my HS 14n1 is starting to get a little thicker than usual. This ever happened to you guys?



When I first bought mine, it was Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrr thick!!!! Like when I would hold the bottle upside down, it wouldnt come out for nothing!! But now if I so much as turn it sideways it will almost fly out, lol. I think it gets thicker with temperature change or maybe if it has been sitting unused for awhile.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> When I first bought mine, it was Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrr thick!!!! Like when I would hold the bottle upside down, it wouldnt come out for nothing!! But now if I so much as turn it sideways it will almost fly out, lol. I think it gets thicker with temperature change or maybe if it has been sitting unused for awhile.


 

That might be it. The heat down here in LA is a beast these days!


----------



## SimJam (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I juiced and baggied overnight for the first time this week .... WOW.
In this Jamaican heat it was like an awesome DC!!!!


----------



## My Friend (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey Chelz, 

I'm still jucin. I can't wait to do a length check.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I haven't juiced since Friday...I know shame on me. I'm going to tonight though.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am still juicing daily....


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I co-washed and usually I save this for shampoo washed days only but last time I used ohhb & brbc my hair felt so good that I used it again.  My hair is feeling so good w/ all this juicin' & I thought my hair hated glycerin--not so.  I love juicin'!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I plan to wear braids and juice till the end of the year.  Now using AO Egyptian henna clean rinse.  It was lying around my house I like the ingredients and of course it has the juice.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin' on the daily.....tried my Long Aid activator gel under my ecostyler clear and I love it! Got soft defined curlies with no hardness.


----------



## Traycee (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I took a break on the Juice ... Last time I juiced was Sat... I'm going to stop for a little while because my hair was getting overmoisturized... Mushy, stretchy wouldn't style... So Im correcting the issue now before I experience really serious issues like breakage or porous hair...

Right now I'm spraying my hair with Chi Keratin Mist everynight and sealing with Shea Oil... My hair is feeling better already...

I'm going to jump back in the challenge soon.. My hair was doing great up until I added the Curl activator gel... It was just too much moisture....

Im not going to do a light protein treatment nxt weekend if I need to... But right now I'm going to use the Keratin Mist as my leave in  and Bee Mine Avocado Balancing conditioner ( light protein) as my co wash conditioner after I work out


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I think I have to stick with my juicy gel for the time being. my HS is still thick and nothing is helping it go back to normal. I'll have to break down and buy another bottle some time this weekend.


----------



## LilMissRed (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

just checkin in ladies! Still Juicy


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'll be juicin' on the sidelines. Just bought a bottle of Wave Nouveau today


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

uiced with scurl, aloe vera juice, and water spritz, and baggied up for the night....Baggied last night with the same, added activator gel n ecostyler this morning, and had moist hair all day.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I haven't been in here in a minute. I'm still juicing daily! keeps my hair super moisturized!

ETA: Added starting pic in my post on 21st page.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I know I havent been on in a minutttte! But I am still juicing and I think I am retaining length despite my recent shedding issue!

Anyway here is a pic of my hair 07-03-2010. Something is working...


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok I just had to come back in and say I love this new juice I started using this week.  OMG.  thanks AO



INGREDIENTS: Deionized Water, Witch Hazel (natural herbal extract), Henna Extract, Vegetable Glycerin, Carrageenan, Inositol, Calcium Pantothenate, Amino Acid Complex (Methionine, Cysteine), Organic Peppermint Oil.


----------



## rufus12 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hi,
  I switched! I purchased Qhemet amla and olive hydrating heavy cream and also the olive and honey hydrating balm, I used both tonight after washing and I am in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                              LOL, Rufus12


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced my braids this morning with BRX Braid spray before heading off to work.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is it too late to join?


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm a newbie to this thread...just started juicing (glycerin/water mix- this is juice, right?) my cornrows underneath my full weave....OMG! I have very dry hair and this is the only thing I've found that leaves it shiny and moisturised (soft to the touch) and not greasy. 

I'm now a "juice" believer!


----------



## MOTHEROF3NATURALLY (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

You didnt add me!!! I want to be in!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey juicy ladies,

My hair is starting to suffer from this challenge. Maybe it's the Hawaiian Silky 14n1 buildup. My ends have been extra tangly, and today I suffered a lot of breakage and shedding.     I guess too much of a good thing isn't good. Maybe I need to go back to S-Curl. I don't know. I've been thinking of going back to using heat. My roots and hair strands have been matting together too. I'm not sure what's going on with my hair.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



YaniraNaturally said:


> I'll be juicin' on the sidelines. Just bought a bottle of Wave Nouveau today



There is no such thing as juicing on the sidelines, youre in!!! :mob::gotroasted::mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MOTHEROF3NATURALLY said:


> You didnt add me!!! I want to be in!!!


----------



## Tyra (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey Chelz!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



SingBrina said:


> Is it too late to join?



Of course not! Its *NEVER* too late to join,


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Tyra said:


> Hey Chelz!



Heyyy Heyyyyy Heyyyyyyyyy! (Fat Albert voice)


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



rufus12 said:


> Hi,
> I switched! I purchased Qhemet amla and olive hydrating heavy cream and also the olive and honey hydrating balm, I used both tonight after washing and I am in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> LOL, Rufus12





I want to try some!!! Aaaaarghhhhh!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



My Friend said:


> Hey Chelz,
> 
> I'm still jucin. I can't wait to do a length check.



I cant wait to hear your results!!!



DivaD04 said:


> I haven't juiced since Friday...I know shame on me. I'm going to tonight though.



  

Hey DivaD, get back in here and juice. bat


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Chelz! Where have you been? 



even though I've been kinda m.i.a. myself...


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> There is no such thing as juicing on the sidelines, youre in!!! :mob::gotroasted::mob:


Well then I guess I'm in  although I might have over juiced tonight. My hair could grease a pan and I just washed it yesterday. It usually takes a week to get to this state 

I saw some girls with raggedy hair snickering at me in the BSS when I was looking at Wave Nouveau and Hawaiian Silky. I just glared at them and kept it moving.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing with my H14n1. I'm really loving the results. My hair feels so hydrated.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I juice with Scurl or wave nouveau regularly...like everyday and peek in here from time to time...might as well join. Is it too late?


----------



## My Friend (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> Chelz! Where have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> even though I've been kinda m.i.a. myself...


 

I think Chelz is working on her school stuff right now


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I went to Sally's on my lunch break to pick up another bottle of HS and what do I find???

Every bottle of their juice has gotten thick just like mine!!! Dang this heat!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*I'm looking into juicing again (I did it daily when I first joined); I used S-Curl before but I wanted to know if there were any other good ones out there (except for wave noveau, my hair hated that).*

*Oh, and I want to join the challenge...*


----------



## LaToya28 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok yall, I'm back on the Juice. Right now I'm using HS 14n1, but I also want to try Scurl soon.


----------



## splendidlybaroque (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm kind of a newbie here and I haven't officially joined the juice challenge but I have been using CFCG activator in conjunction with my Pantene Curly Dry to Moisturized conditioner (which I use as a leave-in) and my hair feels soooo moisturized! I am currently transitioning from relaxed to natural.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



splendidlybaroque said:


> I'm kind of a newbie here and *I haven't officially joined the juice challenge* but I have been using CFCG activator in conjunction with my Pantene Curly Dry to Moisturized conditioner (which I use as a leave-in) and my hair feels soooo moisturized! I am currently transitioning from relaxed to natural.



Oh you have joined, you just dont know it yet, How is that Pantene condish? I want to try it


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



YaniraNaturally said:


> Well then I guess I'm in  although I might have over juiced tonight. My hair could grease a pan and I just washed it yesterday. It usually takes a week to get to this state
> 
> I saw some girls with raggedy hair snickering at me in the BSS when I was looking at Wave Nouveau and Hawaiian Silky. *I just glared at them and kept it moving.*



Lol just give them the evil side eyeeye...Mwhahahahaha :angeldevi


Oh and BTW, what did their hair look like?:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



chasturner84 said:


> I juice with Scurl or wave nouveau regularly...like everyday and peek in here from time to time...might as well join. Is it too late?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I AM HERE OF MY OWN FREE WILL WITH MY JUICY UPDATE.  I HAVE STILL BEEN JUICING DAILY AND WEARING MY BUN AS USUAL....


chelz, can you put the gun down now lmfao


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey I've been juicing with Wave Nouveau for the past couple of weeks and lurking here.  Might as well come outta hiding and join the challenge.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> *I AM HERE OF MY OWN FREE WILL* WITH MY JUICY UPDATE.  I HAVE STILL BEEN JUICING DAILY AND WEARING MY BUN AS USUAL....
> 
> 
> chelz, can you put the gun down now lmfao





LMAOOOO my bad, just checkin on ya,


----------



## My Friend (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MissLawyerLady said:


> Hey I've been juicing with Wave Nouveau for the past couple of weeks and lurking here. Might as well come outta hiding and join the challenge.


 

:welcome3:


----------



## My Friend (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I AM HERE OF MY OWN FREE WILL WITH MY JUICY UPDATE. I HAVE STILL BEEN JUICING DAILY AND WEARING MY BUN AS USUAL....
> 
> 
> chelz, can you put the gun down now lmfao


 

Mz. did you retain any from the last juice challenge?


----------



## choctaw (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Lol just give them the evil side eyeeye...Mwhahahahaha :angeldevi
> 
> 
> *Oh and BTW, what did their hair look like?*:scratchch



JuiceNetwork is transmitting the image ...


----------



## PistolWhip (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just checkin in b4 beddie bye...just juiced up w/S-curl and now I look like a cafeteria worker with my plastic cap on (LOL).........ok  my sistas .....juice out


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> LMAOOOO my bad, just checkin on ya,



lol no, i did forget lol i needed some reminding


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm back!!! lol I was wondering where everyone went


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



My Friend said:


> Mz. did you retain any from the last juice challenge?



well i was using my juice before that challenge so i retained my usual amount.  i'm full fledged wl now working on inching my way to wl.  my last length check last wk was a wamp wamp for me.  but now that our monsoon is starting i should get a bit of a growth spurt from the tad bit of humidity we get a yr out here lol


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*Looks around and makes sure the coast is clear...   ..clears throat* 

I've come to check in!

I'm actually "Juicinnnn' Reallll Guuud!!" (as rapped to "Push It!"). 

I've been wearing wash n' go's, so i've been homemade juicin' and using longaid activator gel.. Do i get a Gold Star, Chelz? 
Purrty Puleez? 

I'm twistin at night and shedding is laughable.  I am elated.  I actually have been encouraged to start Megatek again.


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing lightly with WN. Patiently waiting for my delivery of Wave by Design in the mail. Got someone to send me some since I can't find it in Europe. I love that stuff. I can taste WL by year end


----------



## splendidlybaroque (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Oh you have joined, you just dont know it yet, How is that Pantene condish? I want to try it





Thanks! Yay I'm excited  

The Pantene Curly Dry to Moisturized conditioner is great! It's sooo moisturizing. And the deep treatment in the square jar is even better. My hair feels so soft after I use it and the smell is great. It's definitely worth a try. I'm totally hooked on Pantene again


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*My hair laughed at my Carefree Gold (either it's old or the BSS poured it out and used water - it doesn't even have the Jheri Curl Smell to it). I'm going to take it back and pick up Hawaiian Silky or S-Curl. I'm not going to try Wave Noveau, if I recall correctly, my hair laughed at that too, it laughed like a hysterical cackling witch...*


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I bought Hawiaan Silky for this! I love this stuff, mmmmmm smells good!


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *My hair laughed at my Carefree Gold (either it's old or the BSS poured it out and used water - it doesn't even have the Jheri Curl Smell to it). I'm going to take it back and pick up Hawaiian Silky or S-Curl. I'm not going to try Wave Noveau, if I recall correctly, my hair laughed at that too, it laughed like a hysterical cackling witch...*


 


LOLOLOL YOUR HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## CrissieD (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok so I have been noticing more SSK than is normal for me. Anyone else notice this? Nothing has changed in my regimen besides adding the juice. Besides the extra knotage I love the juice. Any suggestions?


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 15, 2010)

*My goal with this challange*

My goal is to be able to have my hair three inches past my bra strap and my bangs (currently 1/2 inch past eye) down to my chin, lol this sounds impossible but if I think I can, then I can, I can!!! 

I know that I used to always put heat once a week to my hair, and wear it down all the time. Thus I learned that my hair was not getting the proper moisture. However, cowashing and doing this challange with my bun I think my hair will grow faster and be a lot healthier, so I am excited to see the benefits. I will know if I can get to this length once I check how much my hair grows in one month, next month


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*It's still laughing... lol*


----------



## Evo-ny (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Since the other thread closed, I'll have to post my Challenge 1 results here!

First pic was March 22, a few days before the challenge started:






And here's today, after my first flatironing in 3 MONTHS!  Craziness, coming from someone who would flatiron once or twice a DAY! Oh, the wispy ends were dusted a little, so it looks a lot better than before.





This is MAJOR progress for me because this is the first time I've ever retained my growth! My hair grows really slowly, so I was beyond surprised! I've been using S-curl and sealing with coconut oil almost every night. I might have been overdoing it because I saw a lot of shedding, so I might try cutting back to 3 times a week and see how that goes. I've been PSing every day with buns and hair claws.

 Thanks so much for starting the challenge, I can't thank you all enough!! 

​


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*GREAT JOB and I am loving the shine girlfriend.*


----------



## lilwomen20010 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

looking good ^^^^


----------



## Luvableboo (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am joining in the challenge please add me to the list!!!
Purchased Wave N. did not care for it at all!!! Decided to try out CFCG and now I am in LOVE... Can't wait to see some results!! Yay


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Traded in HS 14-in-1 for Donna Marie Moisture Mist. HS wasn't really doing it for me and I love liquid juice better than lotion.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Looks around and makes sure the coast is clear...   ..clears throat*
> 
> I've come to check in!
> 
> ...





Lol, yesssssssssss, you get a gold star,


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> JuiceNetwork is transmitting the image ...





WoW....tumbleweeds... rolling brillopads....


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



lilwomen20010 said:


> looking good ^^^^



Ummmmmm....looks like a closet juicer??:scratchch Lol not any more...*adds your name to list*


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CrissieD said:


> Ok so I have been noticing more SSK than is normal for me. Anyone else notice this? Nothing has changed in my regimen besides adding the juice. Besides the extra knotage I love the juice. Any suggestions?



How are you wearing your hair after juicing??


----------



## RockCreak (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicin!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i've gotta get some more juice today


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*Ok, so I just finished reading an old thread on juicing, and I didn't realize that ladies were actually using the activator vs. the moisturizer. Do any of you ladies see a difference from using the activator as opposed to the moisturizer?*

*Here's the old thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=133*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

soooo, me think me wants to make another change to my juice and reggie  

I KNOW I KNOW! last time i made a change it was a disaster but i thought this one through a bit more.  so i'mma go for it lol


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I used brbc as my juice today.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juice Juice Baby!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing my hair every morning.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Last weekend I decided I needed to clarify.  I'm not sure why I felt that way because poo and clarifying have never been my friends.   Atlas I've been avoiding cones the last year or so and since I started the juice I was worried about build up.

My hair wasn't really complaining.  I think it was more of a preventative measure.  sooooo,  I made a mix of baking soda and honey ( a recipe I found on line) and followed with a vinegar rinse.

My hair is a mess now.  I have DC'd twice and continued to juice every day this week.  My shrinkage feels like it's doubled and when i do the twists that I've been doing they just don't feel like they have the same slip.  It's fuzzyier near the roots as well as the ends

----  

I think I'm going to try a henna this weekend and see if that helps.  i don't know what else to do.  Any suggestions?

On another note i did find HS today so I'm looking forward to adding that to the juice rotation.


----------



## Sianna (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hello fellow juicers! I haven't fallen off the planet! I did slip off da juice for a little while though! 

But now I have seen the error of my ways! I was noticing that my hair wasn't as soft as it used to be and so I started back juicing, just today in fact! My hair is feeling MUCH better!

*lwilliams1922*, I am sorry to hear about your situation and unfortunately, I don't know how you can get your hair back on track, though I wonder if it's a porosity issue? :scratchch

Please keep us updated and let us know how the henna treatment goes!


----------



## choctaw (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing with Smooth n Shine curl activator gel


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

My hair has this gorgeous shine to it and it is so soft from the roots to ends. It feels so moisturised. There is no going back now, juice for life. Moisture = Retention, very simple. Cannot wait for my WbD in the post.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing daily. Adding back S-curl into the rotation.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing the braids with AVJ, Glycerin, & Water.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> soooo, me think me wants to make another change to my juice and reggie
> 
> I KNOW I KNOW! last time i made a change it was a disaster but i thought this one through a bit more.  so i'mma go for it lol



 And what are we changing this time? :eyebrows2


----------



## halee_J (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey Chelz  How's it hangin ?


----------



## sungtongs (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

can i join? i've been doing this (unknowingly) and i use carefree curl gold!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



sungtongs said:


> can i join? i've been doing this (unknowingly) and i use carefree curl gold!





Yup yup you can get in,  

How often do u juice? :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



halee_J said:


> Hey Chelz  How's it hangin ?



 Heyy  there halee_J, I'm doin good, how you dewin??


----------



## halee_J (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm cool, you know stayin' juicay


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Sianna said:


> Hello fellow juicers! I haven't fallen off the planet! I did slip off da juice for a little while though!
> 
> But now I have seen the error of my ways! I was noticing that my hair wasn't as soft as it used to be and so I started back juicing, just today in fact! My hair is feeling MUCH better!
> 
> ...



Girllllllll what I tell you about slippin off tha juice??!!!! 


Oh yeah, hey Sianna banna how have you been?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



halee_J said:


> I'm cool, you know stayin' juicay



Lol, juicayyyyyyy juiccayy juicay. Its juicy uh uh uh here we go!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

all juiced up for today


----------



## FocusLady (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Well I'm still juicing. Using up the last of my HS14 and moving to WN lotion next. I have thin ends. My hair BSL. I want to cut the thin ends but I think I will wait or cut little by little.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



FocusLady said:


> Well I'm still juicing. Using up the last of my HS14 and moving to WN lotion next. I have thin ends. My hair BSL. I want to cut the thin ends but I think I will wait or cut little by little.



How did you like the Hawaiian Silky?


----------



## DarkChyld (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I fell off of the wagon. I don't think I'm going to get back on the juice anytime soon.


----------



## Traycee (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok Ladies I'm back to juicing 1x a daily... With Wave Nouveau and Bee Mine Juicy Spritz...Before moisturizing each time I spray my hair with CHI Keratin mist


----------



## Sianna (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Girllllllll what I tell you about slippin off tha juice??!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, hey Sianna banna how have you been?



I know right!!! I don't know what the heck I was thinking!!! 

Glad to be back on da juice wagon babeh! My hair thanks me for it!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



DarkChyld said:


> I fell off of the wagon. I don't think I'm going to get back on the juice anytime soon.



 Well why not??? A certain hairstyle or something?


----------



## FocusLady (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

HS14 was good but this was my first time juicing. My hair felt very soft and I didn't need to seal with anything after. My twist/braid out were so cute once I took them down and added a little HS14. Wave Nouveau lotion is up next.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Traycee said:


> Ok Ladies I'm back to juicing 1x a daily... With Wave Nouveau and Bee Mine Juicy Spritz...Before moisturizing each time I spray my hair with CHI Keratin mist



So you got your protein/moisture balance in check? :eyebrows2


----------



## Traycee (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> So you got your protein/moisture balance in check? :eyebrows2


 
Oh yeah


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm jucin' w/Knot Today - Chelz does that count as a 'juice'?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



jayjaycurlz said:


> I'm jucin' w/Knot Today - Chelz does that count as a 'juice'?



   

Ohhhh emmmm gee its jayjaycurlz!!!! 


And ermmmmm I looked up the ingredients and there isnt any glycerin... ummmmm but we'll just say that its the juice...Dont tell nobody!!!! Shhhhhh Shhhsh!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing everyday! I have atleast 3 bottles of Worlds of Curls spray and 3 jars of the activator in my truck. I also have a few bottles and a HUGE jar at home. I won't run out of the juice any time soon.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> And what are we changing this time? :eyebrows2



well i've stopped using a leave in cond lol just juice and oil

the 2nd change i've decided not to go with lol.  that change was to start adding honey to my juice but i was convinced it may be a bad idea.  that it may cause stickiness after a few days of juicing, plus, we have lots of bees (and killer bees) in these parts around this time of yr so it may be an issue lol.  

yesterday was my 1st day w/o leave in cond.  my hair did good.  a bit more frizzier than usual and not as much curl definition but it felt nice.  my 2nd day hair today is even bigger lol but i like it


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> well i've stopped using a leave in cond lol just juice and oil
> 
> the 2nd change i've decided not to go with lol.  that change was to start adding honey to my juice but i was convinced it may be a bad idea.  that it may cause stickiness after a few days of juicing, plus, we have lots of bees (and killer bees) in these parts around this time of yr so it may be an issue lol.
> 
> yesterday was my 1st day w/o leave in cond.  my hair did good.  a bit more frizzier than usual and not as much curl definition but it felt nice.  my 2nd day hair today is even bigger lol but i like it



Oh lawwddd its gonna keep growin!!! :Run:


And yeah the honey probably is a bad idea, it would probably sink to the bottom of the juice anyway...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Platinum said:


> Still juicing everyday! I have atleast 3 bottles of Worlds of Curls spray and 3 jars of the activator in my truck. I also have a few bottles and a HUGE jar at home. I won't run out of the juice any time soon.



 Dang Platinum got enough juice to last til the end of time, :endworld:


Hows the natural fro doing?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Oh lawwddd its gonna keep growin!!! :Run:
> 
> 
> And yeah the honey probably is a bad idea, it would probably sink to the bottom of the juice anyway...




its soooo funny that you said that!  just the other day my friends were making fun of me saying that i was going to grow my hair til it took over the world.  i replied with "you guys are crazy... once it takes over arizona then i'll just maintain it"


----------



## Nona Rose (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have been juicing since April on hairlista.com and i have pictures of my before length ....can i be added still????


----------



## Sianna (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> its soooo funny that you said that!  just the other day my friends were making fun of me saying that i was going to grow my hair til it took over the world.  i replied with "you guys are crazy... once it takes over arizona then i'll just maintain it"


----------



## Opalsunset (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I've been juicing for about three weeks. I was not officially in the challenge, but I want in!!! Add me please! <3


----------



## sungtongs (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Yup yup you can get in,
> 
> How often do u juice? :eyebrows2



so far? every morning. i bc'd and don't have much hair, so i cowash/regular wash everyday at this point and moisturize daily...sometimes i do it at night too .


----------



## prettykinks (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm back!!!! I had to go home for two weeks but Baby Handsomekinks ( my DS) and I juiced the whole time.  I just juiced with BRX Braid Spray and S Curl and sealed with JBCO and  put it in a bun. When I was home I put some box braids in w/o extensions so I don't have to comb my hair. I have been cowashing about 2-3 times a week.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing with Wave Nouveau.  I haven't had much breakage at all since starting.  (Now if I can just get the shedding under control...!)


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just bought a new 32oz bottle of Scurl...I use it morning and night and anytime in between but I'm hoping that I can stretch this one out until the end of the Sept....we shall see. I killed the last one quickly.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



prettykinks said:


> I'm back!!!! I had to go home for two weeks but Baby Handsomekinks ( my DS) and I juiced the whole time.  I just juiced with BRX Braid Spray and S Curl and sealed with JBCO and  put it in a bun. When I was home I put some box braids in w/o extensions so I don't have to comb my hair. I have been cowashing about 2-3 times a week.



Welcome back!!

Did Baby Handsomekinks juice with braid spray/Scurl and then seal with JBCO as well?? 

What do you like to cowash with?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

In another thread, someone stated -- "I would avoid products containing glycerin as it acts as an humectant and might cause your hair to dry and frizz up in the heat." I live in FL and it's definitely hot and humid. What's your take on this?


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*I saw that post as well, and I was slightly confused. Glycerin is a humectant, and it pulls moisture from the air INTO your hair (which is what I thought - could be wrong). *

http://nappyme.wordpress.com/2007/01/04/what-is-glycerin/

*there's a link that i found on it, but there are hundreds more out there.*


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> In another thread, someone stated -- "I would *avoid products containing glycerin as it acts as an humectant and might cause your hair to dry and frizz up in the heat*." I live in FL and it's definitely hot and humid. What's your take on this?


  I live in TN and it can get really hot and humid here too. Since I've been using my scurl, I haven't had a problem with my hair drying and frizzing up any more than normal. If anything my hair stays wet/moist. Is it frizzy? A bit. Does it completely wreck my style? Not really. I have the exact effect when I don't use my juice under the same conditions.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*Here is another post from Curly Nikki*

http://www.curlynikki.com/2009/02/hair-tip-of-day-truth-about-glycerin.html


----------



## foxee (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> In another thread, someone stated -- "I would avoid products containing glycerin as it acts as an humectant and might cause your hair to dry and frizz up in the heat." I live in FL and it's definitely hot and humid. What's your take on this?



I've heard the opposite, that products containing glycerin work better in warmer weather.  I think this is one of those situations where what works for one person may not work for another.  All I know is my hair loves it.


----------



## Xaragua (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am all juiced for then night


----------



## soulfusion (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm out of town and I'm cheating on my s-curl.  I couldn't find anything except that right on activator/moisturizer.  It made my hair very soft and moist, but if the stickiness isn't gone by morning, I won't continue using it.


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> In another thread, someone stated -- "I would avoid products containing glycerin as it acts as an humectant and might cause your hair to dry and frizz up in the heat." I live in FL and it's definitely hot and humid. What's your take on this?



I used aohc which has glycerin to do my flat twist along w/ oil & olive oil eco styling gel to see if I could have a define low frizz twist out.  I will post if it makes my hair really frizzy in this new york humid heat wave.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i live in az where there is almost zero humidity and we hit the triple digits on a reg.  and i juice year round


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is anyone 'baggying nightly or frequently' with the Jheri Juice method of retention?  How is that working for you?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mahalialee4 said:


> Is anyone 'baggying nightly or frequently' with the Jheri Juice method of retention? How is that working for you?


 I whole head baggy nightly and it's going so-so. My hair is damp by morning but not soaked and feels soft and moisturized. I style my hair in a bun, put on my satin scarf while I dress and by the time I arrive to work, my roots and length of my hair is dry although the bun is still a bit damp. The bun usually dries before my day is done. The part where my pontail holder is doesn't usually dry but I try to air it out at night before starting the process all over again -- moisturize (juice)/seal, baggy. Where I'm struggling is that my hair feels moisturized all day while at work but by nightfall when it's time to take the bun down, it's like all the moisture has been pulled out the part that was bunned and it feels thirsty for more moisture. The roots and length of my hair remains soft and moisturized. Anyone have suggestions to keep the part bunned equally as moisturized?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



ms.blue said:


> I used aohc which has glycerin to do my flat twist along w/ oil & olive oil eco styling gel to see if I could have a define low frizz twist out. I will post if it makes my hair really frizzy in this new york humid heat wave.


 What's aohc?


----------



## RockCreak (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicy!


----------



## grow (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



chasturner84 said:


> Just bought a new 32oz bottle of Scurl...I use it morning and night and anytime in between but I'm hoping that I can stretch this one out until the end of the Sept....we shall see. I killed the last one quickly.


 

ya know why "you killed the last bottle so quickly"?!

cuz ya got so much hair!!!

isn't it wonderful to go through stuff that used to last at least half a year in just a matter of weeks? well, that's growth for ya!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ladies, I started a "glycerin effectiveness" thread to generate additional comments on this topic from those not visiting the juice thread. Check it out - http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11558126#post11558126


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



grow said:


> ya know why "you killed the last bottle so quickly"?!
> 
> cuz ya got so much hair!!!
> 
> *isn't it wonderful to go through stuff that used to last at least half a year in just a matter of weeks?* well, that's growth for ya!


 
LOL!! It sure is wonderful! I am willing to pay $10 for the 32oz of Scurl whenever I need to because it's a hair-saver. I can't believe that I went so long without even knowing about this stuff!


----------



## choctaw (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Did a coconut oil rinse this morning, co-washed, applied leave-in and Smooth n Shine activator. made bantu knots cuz I got pilates this morning, going fishing in afternoon


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> What's aohc?



Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream.  My twist-out came out w/ low frizz but oily b/c of I used oil along w/ aohc & gel.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Dang Platinum got enough juice to last til the end of time, :endworld:
> 
> 
> Hows the natural fro doing?


 


Girl, I'm loving my natural hair. I just wish I would have committed to become natural when I joined LHCF, there's no telling how much progress I would have had by now.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

checking in....still juicing


----------



## Opalsunset (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Today I juiced with my baggy and I am hiding my hair under a wig - my hair is ultra moisturized and feels amazing. I can't wait to see what retention I will receive from this method!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing with BRX Braid Spray.


----------



## sky035 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is it too late to join? I had a recent setback . I need this challenge to get back on track.


----------



## DarkChyld (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Well why not??? A certain hairstyle or something?


  Yes and no. I tried a deep conditioner that rattled my curls and I have yet to find something as good a CFCG sans the copious amounts of protein. I've been looking but nothing yet. And most recently I put heat to my hair and it's all straight now which is a change from my usual wet and go's. It's nice to know the length (Still SL approaching APL and about 5-6 inches from BSL) when it's stretched.
Also, I got a new job and my curls in my opinion are uniform enough nor long enough to be just worn out. My edges are kind of a mess when curly. I just really like going with out the curls but I know that I can get em back. And I was sick of wiggin it.


----------



## MOTHEROF3NATURALLY (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Add me on the list, Please!! Thanks!!


----------



## Hysi (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

am i too late? i would like to join!!!!! i already juice on the regular!


----------



## My Friend (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Going to switch to cfcg for awhile.


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I think my beloved top up juice is here. I missed the postman this morning so I have to go pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## afrikurl (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I haven't read anything. I'm about 33 pages behind. I got a new job a few weeks ago and I ain't been able to get on the internet at work. Ain't that about a blip. Baby afrikurl and I are still juicing with Long aid and the homemade spritz. I just put in interlocks, AKA crochet braid on sunday and I love them, I spray the home made juice on my hair every night
Dorry worry chelz I will get you  some pitchas.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Is it too late to join? I had a recent setback . I need this challenge to get back on track.





Hysi said:


> am i too late? i would like to join!!!!! i already juice on the regular!



Its never too late to join in and juice,


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MOTHEROF3NATURALLY said:


> Add me on the list, Please!! Thanks!!



You are already on the list dear, #164.

162.steffiejoe
163.jwhitley6
*164.MOTHEROF3NATURALLY:notworthy*
165.bride91501
166.SingBrina
167.YaniraNaturally


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



HoneyA said:


> I think my beloved *top up juice* is here. I missed the postman this morning so I have to go pick it up tomorrow.



Huh? :scratchch What is top up juice?


----------



## prettykinks (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Welcome back!!
> 
> Did Baby Handsomekinks juice with braid spray/Scurl and then seal with JBCO as well??
> 
> What do you like to cowash with?



LOL He uses Soft and Precious Moisturizer Spray. I have been using Aussie Moist and 3 Minute Miracle the last few washes. I love the smell.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



DarkChyld said:


> Yes and no. I tried a deep conditioner that rattled my curls and I have yet to find something as good a CFCG sans the copious amounts of protein. I've been looking but nothing yet. And most recently I put heat to my hair and it's all straight now which is a change from my usual wet and go's. It's nice to know the length (Still SL approaching APL and about 5-6 inches from BSL) when it's stretched.
> Also, I got a new job and my curls in my opinion are uniform enough nor long enough to be just worn out. My edges are kind of a mess when curly. I just really like going with out the curls but I know that I can get em back. And I was sick of wiggin it.



Have you ever tries slicking your edges back or wearing a nice headband to keep them down? And what oher juices have you tried, maybe you can try some of those natural products that have glycerin,


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



prettykinks said:


> LOL He uses Soft and Precious Moisturizer Spray. I have been using Aussie Moist and 3 Minute Miracle the last few washes. I love the smell.



Oh I have never tried Aussie Moist,  Its on my PJ list.... Ssshhh!


----------



## Sianna (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

^^ Hi Chelz!! Sup fellow juicers! I'm still on the juice wagon and going strong! I even juiced my edges today with Long-Aid curl activator gel! 

Their not crispy like if I had used a regular holding gel, but they're neat, presentable, and oh so soft!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



soulfusion said:


> I'm out of town and I'm cheating on my s-curl.  I couldn't find anything except that right on activator/moisturizer.  It made my hair very soft and moist, but if the stickiness isn't gone by morning, I won't continue using it.



Are you in the country again? :eyebrows2


Let us know how the Right On turned out, did the stickiness go away?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

:sweet:





Sianna said:


> ^^ Hi Chelz!! Sup fellow juicers! I'm still on the juice wagon and going strong! I even juiced my edges today with Long-Aid curl activator gel!
> 
> Their not crispy like if I had used a regular holding gel, but they're neat, presentable, and oh so soft!



Oh WOW girl I LOVEEEEEElove your new siggyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :sweet: :wow:


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> I whole head baggy nightly and it's going so-so. My hair is damp by morning but not soaked and feels soft and moisturized. I style my hair in a bun, put on my satin scarf while I dress and by the time I arrive to work, my roots and length of my hair is dry although the bun is still a bit damp. The bun usually dries before my day is done. The part where my pontail holder is doesn't usually dry but I try to air it out at night before starting the process all over again -- moisturize (juice)/seal, baggy. Where I'm struggling is that my hair feels moisturized all day while at work but by nightfall when it's time to take the bun down, it's like all the moisture has been pulled out the part that was bunned and it feels thirsty for more moisture. The roots and length of my hair remains soft and moisturized. Anyone have suggestions to keep the part bunned equally as moisturized?



So basically you are saying that your ends feel dry by the end of the day? Well they are the oldest part of your hair and maybe there is a porosity issue, have you tried the kimmaytube leave-in? That might help you out, as well as maybe add something a bit thicker to your ends for extra moisturizing, such as elasta QP mango butter, etc.


----------



## Sianna (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> :sweet:
> 
> Oh WOW girl I LOVEEEEEElove your new siggyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :sweet: :wow:



*Le Blush* :blush3: Thanks so much! I just took two of those pictures today!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> So basically you are saying that your ends feel dry by the end of the day? Well they are the oldest part of your hair and maybe there is a porosity issue, have you tried the kimmaytube leave-in? That might help you out, as well as maybe add something a bit thicker to your ends for extra moisturizing, such as elasta QP mango butter, etc.


 Thx Girl. I use Elasta's Mango Butter. I've tried juicing with WN instead of H14n1 and my hair seems to be holding moisture better and responding better.  I'll keep testing this theory and report back.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*I juiced a different way this morning; I used OCT last night and put my hair in four plaits. This morning, I rinsed my hair while it was still braided up and then I took each section down and juiced, detangled, and sealed. Then I brushed it all back into a low bun. I think this will help me retain mositure a little better. Before, I was just spraying all around and slapping oil on the front, then using my detangling brush just HOPING that everything will spread out evenly.*


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Aussie Moist Conditioner does smell good and makes your hair look and feel good, but be careful with how often you use it on your hair. It can cause buildup over time (that's if you don't wash your hair often like me).


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey all you juicers,

I want to get back on this challenge once I'm tired of wearing my natural hair straightened. I've been thinking of doing something different. Instead of spraying my hair down with juice, I want to try washing/rinsing and gently detangling my hair in the shower before juicing.  I'm thinking this will help with my roots from getting all dry and bunched up, especially in my crown area. And I believe it will help with avoiding buildup on my hair. Once I run out of Hawaiian Silky, I'm going back to S-Curl.  I didn't have build-up with S-Curl.


----------



## MsChelle (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checkin in......Still juicin. Forgot my CFCG and I was in Chicago so I picked up some HS 14n1.....LOVE IT!!!!! So I will be continuing to live a Juicy Life and use both. My hair is so soft! I am lovin' it.


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

My new juice has arrived... all three bottles of it


----------



## halee_J (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced with my S-curl this morning  Now that I got my porosity in check, glycerin is back in the rotation. I forgot how much I wubs this stuff  put a lil' EQP butter, slicked ma egdes real nice and some HE LTR 'cause well, its smells good  Now up and away in a bun.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



halee_J said:


> Juiced with my S-curl this morning  Now that I got my porosity in check, glycerin is back in the rotation. I forgot how much I wubs this stuff  put a lil' EQP butter, slicked ma egdes real nice and some HE LTR 'cause well, its smells good  Now up and away in a bun.





Can you tell me what you did (do) to fix porpsity issues?

also I found some HS 14-1 to add to the rotation.  I saw that it has mineral oil and it was almost painful to buy.  I've been conditioned for the last two years to avoid mineral oil like the plague.  erplexed

Anyone have any problems with the mineral oil?  Is it not a problem any more?


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*I'm with you; I've stayed away from anything with lanolin, parrafin, or mineral oil as the first two ingredients. However, I've been sealing with some vatika oil, nyle oil, almond oil, things like that (they've been in my stash and I'm trying to use them up), and I noticed that the freaking oils have mineral oil in them. I was kind of disheartened and I'm debating whether I should shy away from them and count it as a loss, or give it a chance to see if it works.*

*As far as pororsity, I used Roux Porosity control shampoo once a month, then follow-up with one of their leave-in treatments. I haven't done this in months because my hair hasn't needed it, but it was definitely a lifesaver from November-March.*


----------



## halee_J (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



lwilliams1922 said:


> Can you tell me what you did (do) to fix porpsity issues?
> 
> also I found some HS 14-1 to add to the rotation.  I saw that it has mineral oil and it was almost painful to buy.  I've been conditioned for the last two years to avoid mineral oil like the plague.  erplexed
> 
> Anyone have any problems with the mineral oil?  Is it not a problem any more?



Hey  sure! happy to share  I did (and still do) a coupla things:


1.*Roux porosity control conditioner*: Its a rinse out condish designed to close the cuticles (raised cuticles= overly porous hair). I used it every wash at first, as my hair got better every other wash.

2.* More protein*: Hardcore treatment every 6 weeks, and a *mild/med protein treatment every wash (except when I do the hardcore of course). I always ALWAYS follow up with a moisturizing DC after every protein treatment.

*big ups to IDareT'sHair for that tip 

3.*Clear rinses*: Basically these are semi-perm rinses without the color. They provide a clear, flexible coat on the hair to help keep cuticles smooth and temporarily patch damaged parts of the cuticle. I do these every 2 months.

I'd recommend trying one thing at a time, in the order listed. I do all three because I have 3 inches of extremely over-processed, sun bleached ends that I want to preserve until I cut them off in a year.


----------



## fletgee (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok.  I'm picking up Jheri and we gonna juice.  

               Here's to healthier ends and longer length.

               Count me in!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



halee_J said:


> Hey  sure! happy to share  I did (and still do) a coupla things:
> 
> 
> 1.*Roux porosity control conditioner*: Its a rinse out condish designed to close the cuticles (raised cuticles= overly porous hair). I used it every wash at first, as my hair got better every other wash.
> ...



Can Roux porosity control also be added to the morning juice as a leave in?
What about as a pre poo?

I've checked a few places and didnt see Roux porosity control.  Any suggestions on where I can try or do I need to order on line?

Would Henna be a good protein treatment?  If not can anyone suggest some good brands?  Seems like the longer I'm on the board the more there is that I don't know yet.  


Where would one find clear rinses?

I tried calrifying a week ago (bad move) and my hair has been a mess every since  
I did a henna a few days ago.  it helped but it's still not acting right.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I washed my hair with VO5 clarifying kiwi lime conditioner after water aerobics. I did a second wash with Skala Ceramides G3 and a final rinse with apple cider vinegar. I applied shealoe to damp hair and juiced with S Curl. Finger combed a chunky fro and added a stretchy headband. 

Just came back from second trip to pool today. shealoe is doing well against chlorine, hair is tangle free, coiled and still moisturized. Will co-wash, do an oil rinse, final acv rinse, juice and twist.


----------



## soulfusion (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Are you in the country again? :eyebrows2
> 
> 
> Let us know how the Right On turned out, did the stickiness go away?



Nope, not in the country this time.  I LOVE the Right On, although I had to leave it at the hotel because I didn't check a bag and the bottle was too big to carry on.  The stickiness did go away and left my hair very soft.  I think I was too heavyhanded with it at first.

I will say, though, that if I didn't rinse or co-wash daily, I don't think I would be able to handle that jherricurlish smell.  It's okay if you wash frequently, though.

I'm going to buy some more tomorrow.  I like it that much.  It's creamier and less greasy than S-curl.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

all juiced up!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> I washed my hair with VO5 clarifying kiwi lime conditioner after water aerobics. I did a second wash with Skala Ceramides G3 and a final rinse with apple cider vinegar. I applied shealoe to damp hair and juiced with S Curl. Finger combed a chunky fro and added a stretchy headband.
> 
> Just came back from second trip to pool today. shealoe is doing well against chlorine, hair is tangle free, coiled and still moisturized. Will co-wash, do an oil rinse, final acv rinse, juice and twist.



I have that Vo5 condish! I like the smell 

Do you go to the pool everyday Choc?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



HoneyA said:


> My new juice has arrived... all three bottles of it



How do you like it so far?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



lwilliams1922 said:


> Can Roux porosity control also be added to the morning juice as a leave in?
> What about as a pre poo?
> 
> I've checked a few places and didnt see Roux porosity control.  Any suggestions on where I can try or do I need to order on line?
> ...




Try Sally's, they list the Roux Porosity control on their online site.

Here are all the Roux products....
http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/deman...Site/default/Search-Show?q=Roux&start=0&sz=48


And here is the Roux Porosity control condish specifically...
http://www.sallybeauty.com/roux-porosity-control/SBS-700815,default,pd.html

*Package Directions*
"To Use With Color: To prevent unevenness of color, apply color to new growth then, immediately apply Porosity Corrector & Conditioner to the shaft and ends to shield the porous areas. When processing is completed in the regrowth pull the color through to the ends over the Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner. This will eliminate color grab by restricting color penetration, providing a more even color result.

To Use On Bleached Hair: For added protection and moisture when bleach retouch is completed, apply Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner to shaft and ends of hair. Rinse and shampoo twice with Porosity Control Shampoo.

To Use On Relaxed Hair: After relaxer service, shampoo with a deep cleansing neutralizing shampoo, then follow-up with Porosity Control Shampoo for extra conditioning, manageability and shine.

To Use With Perms: For hot perms: Use Porosity Corrector & Conditioner (instead of water) as a pre-wrap. For cold perms: Apply Porosity Corrector & Conditioner to shaft and ends of hair. Then wrap with rods and apply lotion."


I dont know about henna but have you tried ApHogee protein treatments?
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Protein-hair-Treatment/APHOGE4,default,pd.html
http://www.sallybeauty.com/keratin-reconstructor/APHOGE8,default,pd.html


Here is a rinse/glaze that I found...
http://www.sallybeauty.com/hair-glaze/SBS-124448,default,pd.html


----------



## klowdnyne (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just checking in.  Still juicing and now others are starting to notice me retaining the length.  Yay!


----------



## choctaw (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> I have that Vo5 condish! I like the smell
> 
> Do you go to the pool everyday Choc?



Chelz, its so hot that I sometimes go to pool 2x a day. Thanks so much for pulling my coat about shea butter. I have been experimenting and once you get a nice coat of shea butter on your hair, it does a jennifer holiday on yo' head "And I am telling you I'm not going".  Shealoe be on that chlorine like "Incoming! prepare to repell boarders!" 

yeah, I was crazy enough to sit on bottom of pool with afro puff (TOTAL SUBMERSION) and left the pool with moisturized hair, no tangles, no dreds. I got enough of my sample batch of shealoe to scrape through the weekend then I need to make enough to last through early October. I will see how well this plays with the juice. you know S Curl trying to claim he was all up in there  

S curl: I wuz there for you, girl! Shealoe aint everything, I wuz on the front line!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hi ladies. I recently bought Care Free Curl Gel Activator, as I thought it would be the "freeze" hold type to keep my edges down. I've tried it a few times now, and it doesn't seem to act that way I want at all . In fact, it seems to be the same as Care Free Curl Gold Instant Activator, it's the same consistency and everything. What's the deal with this, can anyone tell me?


----------



## gennatay (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Im in, but I have a question. Does glycerin dry anyones elses hair out in the colder months? Mine was VERY dry, I had to switch up my regimen. Was I doing something wrong? Or should I use less?


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still jucin'


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Hi ladies. I recently bought Care Free Curl Gel Activator, as I thought it would be the "freeze" hold type to keep my edges down. I've tried it a few times now, and it doesn't seem to act that way I want at all . In fact, it seems to be the same as Care Free Curl Gold Instant Activator, it's the same consistency and everything. What's the deal with this, can anyone tell me?



Lol no those kinds of gels wont smooth your edges flat, they will define the wave/curl pattern in your hair while giving the wave/curl pattern a little hold...so basically its more for bringing out your texture


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



gennatay said:


> Im in, but I have a question. Does glycerin dry anyones elses hair out in the colder months? Mine was VERY dry, I had to switch up my regimen. Was I doing something wrong? Or should I use less?



For some people they can use the juice all year round without any problems, and for others it may not work as well in the colder months. It all depends on the climate you live in and your hairs personal preference,


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> Chelz, its so hot that I sometimes go to pool 2x a day. Thanks so much for pulling my coat about shea butter. I have been experimenting and once you get a nice coat of shea butter on your hair, it does a jennifer holiday on yo' head "And I am telling you I'm not going".  Shealoe be on that chlorine like "Incoming! prepare to repell boarders!"
> 
> yeah, I was crazy enough to sit on bottom of pool with afro puff (TOTAL SUBMERSION) and left the pool with moisturized hair, no tangles, no dreds. I got enough of my sample batch of shealoe to scrape through the weekend then I need to make enough to last through early October. I will see how well this plays with the juice. you know S Curl trying to claim he was all up in there
> 
> S curl: I wuz there for you, girl! Shealoe aint everything, I wuz on the front line!





So do you mix your shea butter with aloe vera juice? :eyebrows2 I might have to try your shealoe mix if I happen to go swimming in the fall


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Lol no those kinds of gels wont smooth your edges flat, they will define the wave/curl pattern in your hair while giving the wave/curl pattern a little hold...so basically its more for bringing out your texture



Alright, I think I get it now, thanks . Is the Ecostyler supposed to be a freeze type of gel, do you know? Or is it just the same as CFC's one? I had already bought the CFC gel before I saw Ecostyler in another shop, but I thought it best just to try one at a time.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in. I was using S-Curl as my juice, but it was making my hair kinda greasy and sticky at the same time. Plus I didn't like the ingredients in it. Now I'm using water, glycerin and aloe vera as my juice. I just used it today and my NG is nice, soft, and moisturized so far. It helped to flatten my hair into a bun, too.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have found a vegetable glycerin recipe that my hair LOVES!!  I'm so glad too b/c I can use it as a daily spritz to fingercomb and go.  It's 1/3 c. aloe vera gel, 1/3 c. vegetable glycerin, 6 oz rose water (from Whole Foods), and several drops of rosemary oil.  Keeps my hair moisturized all day on its own.  I was even able to decrease my baggying.  When I do baggy (twice a week), I still use my trusty S-Curl, Amla & Olive & seal w/coconut oil.  

Looks like the "juice" and I will have a long-lasting relationship! LOL


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

This week I won't be juicing (maybe) since I used heat (my seecond and last pass) and I want to maintain the style.  Still live & die by da juice!


----------



## choctaw (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> So do you mix your shea butter with aloe vera juice? :eyebrows2 I might have to try your shealoe mix if I happen to go swimming in the fall



I mixed shea butter, coconut oil and aloe vera gel (FOTE). I had a small amount of left over refined shea butter in a plastic tub and mixed it with same amount aloe vera gel and half amount coconut oil. I hope to get the proportions correct and get some unrefined shea butter soon.  My shealoe goes on easily but the sucka goes straight up soldier when it hits water. 

I'm having my au naturel weekend: clarified with baking soda rinse, coconut oil rinse, final acv rinse, aloe vera juice (food grade)to moisturize. Tonight I sprayed hair with distilled water before braiding and the water ran off my head. that aloe vera and coconut took poor Waterboy down like they wuz Spartans http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHxIssSROjk&videos=8-ib7-yDvmk

Ole S Curl still talking smack so I got a few spritz in ... oh oh, felt a trickle on left side. Aloe & Cokie only letting the GlycerinGurlz in tonight ... oh well, Ise JUICED


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Alright, I think I get it now, thanks . Is the Ecostyler supposed to be a freeze type of gel, do you know? Or is it just the same as CFC's one? I had already bought the CFC gel before I saw Ecostyler in another shop, but I thought it best just to try one at a time.



Which ecostyler gel are you referring to? Cause everyone says that the olive oil one makes your curls pop, so yeah

Here is a recent thread about ecostyler and other gels...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=484518


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> I mixed shea butter, coconut oil and aloe vera gel (FOTE). I had a small amount of left over refined shea butter in a plastic tub and mixed it with same amount aloe vera gel and half amount coconut oil. I hope to get the proportions correct and get some unrefined shea butter soon.  My shealoe goes on easily but the sucka goes straight up soldier when it hits water.
> 
> I'm having my au naturel weekend: clarified with baking soda rinse, coconut oil rinse, final acv rinse, aloe vera juice (food grade)to moisturize. Tonight I sprayed hair with distilled water before braiding and the water ran off my head. that aloe vera and coconut took poor Waterboy down like they wuz Spartans http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHxIssSROjk&videos=8-ib7-yDvmk
> 
> *Ole S Curl still talking smack so I got a few spritz in ... oh oh, felt a trickle on left side. Aloe & Cokie only letting the GlycerinGurlz in tonight* ... oh well, Ise JUICED




 Lmaoooooo no Choc, not the Spartans!!! 

So coconut oil combined with that Fruit of tha Earth aloe gel repels plain water? hahaha GIRL you wont even need an umbrella in the ran, people gone be lookin like  How she do that?! 

Scurl was mad cause you went and found 2 more baby daddies... Aloe and Cokie


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still here juicing.  sorry guys.  i get caught up in the nf section that i forget to come up for hair lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> still here juicing.  sorry guys.  i get caught up in the nf section that i forget to come up for hair lol



Nail fanatics, Badddd MoMo BAD


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i'm sorry!!!  but being down there has helped my hair lol.  i ignore my hair so i just do my reggie, put it up and leave it be.  then this way, i can just let it grow


----------



## sungtongs (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in, I'm still juicin' 

But...I don't know what anyone's talking about when it comes to curl definition because if anything, CFCG makes my hair too soft to be defined. I've started using CHI Keratin Mist under the CFCG, but I don't know how much that will help.


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i've been adding aloe vera to my s-curl, but sometimes the stuff feels really heavy on my head.

i cowash daily, so it's not too much of a problem, but does anybody have any issues with buildup using this product?

bt, it's got a cone in it, but i forget if that one is water soluble, so if anybody knows if it is or not, that would be a great help! thanks!


----------



## Truth (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

.. Oh i'm still juicing on the low.... I went for wave nouveau this time instead of scurl... shhhhhhhhh yall aint see this post tho..


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Which ecostyler gel are you referring to? Cause everyone says that the olive oil one makes your curls pop, so yeah
> 
> Here is a recent thread about ecostyler and other gels...
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=484518



Oh, I can't really remember what one it was, sorry. All I remember is it was a jar of gel that said Ecostyler on . I will give that link a look though, thanks


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

My hair was well juiced and in a very simple style yesterday. I'm still using the rest of my WN. I combined it with the scarf method so I had waves making people seasick. Got compliments from both men and women but there is something about when an attractive man notices your hair and comments...
The juice is here to stay. Live by the juice, die by the juice. Thanks to Adora for starting all this and Chelz for cracking the whip!


----------



## choctaw (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Lmaoooooo no Choc, not the Spartans!!!
> 
> So coconut oil combined with that Fruit of tha Earth aloe gel repels plain water? hahaha GIRL you wont even need an umbrella in the ran, people gone be lookin like  How she do that?!
> 
> Scurl was mad cause you went and found 2 more baby daddies... Aloe and Cokie



The shealoe that I whipped up would be a good umbrella  
I was surprised that AVJ and Cokie jumped on distilled water like that. pair of thugs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCFRJEjM3fc


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing daily.


----------



## My Friend (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still using my s curl.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing w/ WN.  The humid helps keep it juicy!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing and planning on using S-curl for at least another 17 months.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced with S curl today. He plays well with aloe vera juice and coconut oil.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> The shealoe that I whipped up would be a good umbrella
> I was surprised that AVJ and Cokie jumped on distilled water like that. pair of thugs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCFRJEjM3fc



 You crazy Choc! 

I was gonna ask you if this shea butter from amazon is the real thing, cause I have some and it is mustard yellow!!
http://www.amazon.com/32oz-African-...sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=beauty&qid=1280213183&sr=1-2

Is it real?:scratchch Oh and they added that "filtered creamy" part on long after I bought it lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Truth said:


> .. Oh i'm still juicing on the low.... I went for wave nouveau this time instead of scurl... shhhhhhhhh yall aint see this post tho..






Lol girl Im adding you to the list!!!  You aint slick!


----------



## soulfusion (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

lol! Chelz you made my day (night).  Combining hair products to make an umbrella (????).  Hilarious!  I didn't juice today.  I have a sore thoat (yeah I left the r out on purpose ... when it hurts this badly it's a thoat).  I'll have to tighten up my juicing game tomorrow.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



soulfusion said:


> lol! Chelz you made my day (night).  Combining hair products to make an umbrella (????).  Hilarious!  I didn't juice today.  *I have a sore thoat (yeah I left the r out on purpose ... when it hurts this badly it's a thoat). * I'll have to tighten up my juicing game tomorrow.



 Sore THOAT 

Get well soooon soulfusion, hope your thoat feels better


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm sorry!!!  but being down there has helped my hair lol.  i ignore my hair so i just do my reggie, put it up and leave it be.  then this way, i can just let it grow



Lol its okay, that was hilarious how you said you forgot to come up for h*air*, Classic!


----------



## belldandy (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

my juicy update is in my fotki! please check it out and imade a very short youtube update


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



lwilliams1922 said:


> Can Roux porosity control also be added to the morning juice as a leave in?
> What about as a pre poo?
> 
> I've checked a few places and didnt see Roux porosity control.  Any suggestions on where I can try or do I need to order on line?
> ...



Try a good moisturizing DC. Especially since you did a henna treatment which isn't a protein, but behaves like one. If you have overly porous hair it can take some time to get it back in order 

Sally's and most BSS carry Roux products. I would recommend using it as directed first and see how that goes. Clear rinses are found @ most BSS and places like CVS and Rite-Aid. Adore and John freida and Elasta QP are some brands that I like.


Still juicin' with tha S-curl


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i plan to try mixing my s curl with some aloe vera juice today.

maybe that will give it a less heavy feeling on my hair.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



halee_J said:


> Try a good moisturizing DC. Especially since you did a henna treatment which isn't a protein, but behaves like one. If you have overly porous hair it can take some time to get it back in order
> 
> Sally's and most BSS carry Roux products. I would recommend using it as directed first and see how that goes. Clear rinses are found @ most BSS and places like CVS and Rite-Aid. Adore and John freida and Elasta QP are some brands that I like.
> 
> ...



Today's plan:
2 min protein
DC with AOHSR, WEN moist and coconut oil
roux rinse


I also picked up a sample size of roux leave in.  I will wait a bit and see how things are going before using it.

I took the HS out of the rotation for now.  I don't think my hair loves it as much as the other juices.  I'm just conditioned to avoid mineral oil.  erplexed

When I get things back together I would like try making my own juice.  I tried it a couple of years ago but I think I gave up to soon.  I prob need to work on ratios.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I decided to take the half bottle of CFC that I have left and add water and a little olive oil to spray on my braids daily while in my latest install. Man it felt so daggone good on my scalp! Cool and refreshing


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I've secretly been juicing...please don't judge me if anyone peep my bottle of S Curl at home they would think I was nuts.  But dang I love the juice!!!


----------



## choctaw (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> You crazy Choc!
> 
> I was gonna ask you if this shea butter from amazon is the real thing, cause I have some and it is mustard yellow!!
> http://www.amazon.com/32oz-African-...sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=beauty&qid=1280213183&sr=1-2
> ...



What did they filter from it? sometimes there are bits of broken shell. Is your shea butter creamy and does it have that signature smell? I just bought a tub yesterday at a local shop and its a beige color.

ETA: I used to buy it from Madina, a wholesaler when I lived in Brooklyn. I googled it and they have a website: http://www.madinaonline.com/index.asp?url=IND I might check them out when I run out of this tub. Their prices are better and they also have black soap bars, body oils. Some times I really miss downtown Brooklyn ... you could buy everything on the street -- clothes, hair care products, food, umbrellas, phones, books ... the vendors had you covered at the subway


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



lwilliams1922 said:


> Today's plan:
> 2 min protein
> DC with AOHSR, WEN moist and coconut oil
> roux rinse
> ...


 
will someone please fill me in.....i thought Hawaiin Silky did not have mineral oil in it and was just about to pay to have it shipped here.

please let me know because if so, i don't want to buy it much less pay all that shipping to get it to italy!

thanks ladies!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



grow said:


> will someone please fill me in.....i thought Hawaiin Silky did not have mineral oil in it and was just about to pay to have it shipped here.
> 
> please let me know because if so, i don't want to buy it much less pay all that shipping to get it to italy!
> 
> thanks ladies!



Water, Glycerin, Propylene Glycol, *Mineral Oil,* PEG-47 Lanolin, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Polysorbate-60, Triethanolamine, Acetimide AME, Hydrolized Vegetable Protein, Stearyl Alcohol, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, Menthol, Panthenol DL, Jojoba Oil, Anjelica Root Extract, Articum Lappa Root Extract, Chamomilla Recutita Extract, Symphytum Officinale Leaf Extract, Mistletoe Extract, Nettle Extract, Oatmeal Extract, Rosemary Leaf Extract, Sage Leaf Extract, Nasturtium Officinale Extract, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothizolinone, Fragrance


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



lwilliams1922 said:


> Water, Glycerin, Propylene Glycol, *Mineral Oil,* PEG-47 Lanolin, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Polysorbate-60, Triethanolamine, Acetimide AME, Hydrolized Vegetable Protein, Stearyl Alcohol, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, Menthol, Panthenol DL, Jojoba Oil, Anjelica Root Extract, Articum Lappa Root Extract, Chamomilla Recutita Extract, Symphytum Officinale Leaf Extract, Mistletoe Extract, Nettle Extract, Oatmeal Extract, Rosemary Leaf Extract, Sage Leaf Extract, Nasturtium Officinale Extract, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothizolinone, Fragrance


 
OUCH!!!!
but THANK YOU!!!

i've been off mineral oil for the last 7 months and my hair has been thriving so as much as i wanted to try the HS, i'm going to have to pass.

let's hear it for the s curl!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Well I'm back on the "juice" again after a week off. My hair loves and missed it!

Also using the "juice" on my hair strands as well, not just the ends. I put the "juice" on the hair, then put the Triple Moisture Leave-In Cream on top finishing it off on the ends with a little Alma oil to seal.  I keep it simple and I do it daily except on Fri and/or Sat night because I'm so tired from the work week.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



grow said:


> OUCH!!!!
> but THANK YOU!!!
> 
> i've been off mineral oil for the last 7 months and my hair has been thriving so as much as i wanted to try the HS, i'm going to have to pass.
> ...


 
I  my S Curl. I love it so much that now I keep a bottle at my desk at work for a quick midday spritz


----------



## tamikachu =] (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Does WN Finishing Lotion count as "juice" or do I have to use it with the mist?


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



AvaSpeaks said:


> I  my S Curl. I love it so much that now *I keep a bottle at my desk at work for a quick midday spritz*


 Juice, juice, juiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i saw something by optimum care for extra moisture and less breakage, i forgot the name but it contains glycerin so i was wondering could i use this as "juice"?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



grow said:


> OUCH!!!!
> but THANK YOU!!!
> 
> i've been off mineral oil for the last 7 months and my hair has been thriving so as much as i wanted to try the HS, i'm going to have to pass.
> ...




Girl you missing out on that Hawaiian Silky girlllllll Its one of the few moisturizers/products where I just ignore the mineral oil in it,


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I swear by S Curl, however, I hear that Rosemary Water is good too. Anybody else tried this?


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



AvaSpeaks said:


> I swear by S Curl, however, I hear that Rosemary Water is good too. Anybody else tried this?


 

what about adding rosemary tea (boiled dry leaves) to the s curl?
that would make it strengthening and moisturizing!
great idea!

thanks C for the idea, but that mineral oil might dry my hair out while the glycerine makes it "seem" soft and moisturized, right?erplexed

i used to love luster's pink moisturizing lotion, but had to give it up for the same reason....


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

No I meant using Rosemary Water as a "juice", all by itself on it's own. 

I don't mix my S Curl with anything, I use it straight and it's works fine for me


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



chocolatedoll18 said:


> i saw something by optimum care for extra moisture and less breakage, i forgot the name but it contains glycerin so i was wondering could i use this as "juice"?



What color is the bottle? And is the glycerin in the top 4-5 ingredients?


----------



## soulfusion (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



AvaSpeaks said:


> I  my S Curl. I love it so much that now I keep a bottle at my desk at work for a quick midday spritz



lol!  Awwww now.  You're serious with yo juicin.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I just did my first self-installed weave yesterday, so I will have to apply my Moisture Mist to my cornrows under the weave for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

S curl again ...


----------



## grow (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

CALLING ALL S CURL USERS:

please explain something to me .....

how do you keep the simethicone in S Curl from building up and blocking other useful moisture from your hair?

i really like S Curl, but this year i started a journey to be cone free (at least the most harmful cones).

do you clarify more often?

do you do acv rinses after every wash? (and/or baking soda?)
i cowash daily, though.

do you just put it on last so that it seals in the previous water based moisturizer?

what order are you ladies placing this product in?

(before oils like jbco; after hair penetrating oils like evoo, avocado oils....before leave-in conditioners, etc...)

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP LADIES!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



grow said:


> CALLING ALL S CURL USERS:
> 
> please explain something to me .....
> 
> ...


I'm now using S curl and loving it. Would love to hear with others say about this.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm now juicing with Scurl and loving it.

Which one, if any, of the juices are a good leave in to achieve softness & shine when air drying? Right now I'm using other leave in products (Elasta QP H-Two & NTM silk touch leave in) and my hair is not overly soft when air drying. 

Goofy question -- how do you moisturize/juice to ensure the entire head receives moisture?  I feel that when I apply moisturizer (any kind of moisturizer) in my hand and rub it throughout my head, it doesn't get evenly applied even when I run my fingers through my hair to spread the product. I typically moisturize by applying moisturizer in sections as this is the only way I know to reach every section/strand of my hair. The downside to this is the time it takes and sometimes the end result is that I've applied too much product when moisturizing in sections. I find that my top layers are well moisturized but my crown area feels bushy, wavy, thick and dry. I air dry so some of that is from air drying. I need to find a happy medium.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I co-wash daily and use baking soda rinse to clarify as needed (1 teaspoon baking soda in 6 cups warm water). I use an ACV rinse at the end of each co-wash (1 teaspoon per 6 cups water). If I did a coconut oil rinse, I may acv rinse 3x if I skipped conditioner after oil rinse. I rotate curl activators so I am using S curl at the moment but when the bottle is empty I will use another brand.

My fingers tell me that the ACV rinses helps to get rid of excess product during co-wash and my hair is always bouncy, feels airy and smooth. I add leave-ins after co-wash depending on how my hair feels. If my hair is in great condition and moisturized from roots to end, I will style it without adding more products. I section my hair and apply curl activator at the root and smooth it down to ends. I seal ends with oil (castor/coconut, cantu hair & scalp oil,  or shealoe).


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



grow said:


> CALLING ALL S CURL USERS:
> 
> please explain something to me .....
> 
> ...



I typically avoid cones.  It was hard for me so start juicing.
About 2 weeks ago the thought of cones got the best of me and I decided I needed to clarify.

BIG MISTAKE   --  My hair was a hot mess.

I will not be doing that again.  My hair was find with the juice and I should have left well enough alone.

I still dont 'like' the thought of cones and I still buy and try what ever conditionter I can find with out cones.   Since the juice is working though I'm going to continue with the S Curl at least during the warm summer months. I did remove the HS from the rotation (due to mineral oil).


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



grow said:


> CALLING ALL S CURL USERS:
> 
> please explain something to me .....
> 
> how do you keep the simethicone in S Curl from building up and blocking other useful moisture from your hair?...do you clarify more often?


 
I am a daily scurl user. I have never had any problem with build up...it could be because I clarify every 2 weeks. I don't do ACV rinses or use baking soda (I am not even sure what those are for...closing the cuticle, I think, but I use Roux PC for that). For whatever reason, scurl is horrible on my wet hair so I only use it on dry hair. After I shampoo or co wash, I use my leave ins, then seal those with some form of oil and allow my hair to air dry. When it is mostly dry, I spray the scurl on my hair and style. My hair is moisturized and soft. This has been my process for using the product for the last year on my hair and I love it as it is simple and does wonders for my retention.


----------



## fletgee (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have been using the Care Free Curl Gold this pass week.  And I must say that I was really suprised.  I thought it would be greasy, runny, and just plain yucky. But this stuff is pretty good. I like the consistancy.

You see back in the day, (yah, I'm that old), it seemed like every mother's child had a Jerri curl. But I was rocking my perm. The main reason was I saw some people's heads who did not take proper care of the curl and their head looked wooly as a sheep's butt.

I seal my breads with Mizani hair dressing and my hair is so soft. I am loving this people.  I could see me doing this for the next year.

Yah, this could work.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin' over here y'all. My hair feels really good.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I still have my crochet braids in and I cleanse my scalp every 3 days with witch hazel and then juice my cornrows with scurl. My hair is so soft underneath. Gotta love the juice but I'm sure I'll need protein when I take them down in 2 weeks.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing and wearing my hair in a bun everyday...some times out on the weekends.  Added CFC to my daily spray bottle.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



chasturner84 said:


> I am a daily scurl user. I have never had any problem with build up...it could be because I clarify every 2 weeks. I don't do ACV rinses or use baking soda (I am not even sure what those are for...closing the cuticle, I think, but I use Roux PC for that). For whatever reason, scurl is horrible on my wet hair so I only use it on dry hair. After I shampoo or co wash, I use my leave ins, then seal those with some form of oil and allow my hair to air dry. When it is mostly dry, I spray the scurl on my hair and style. My hair is moisturized and soft. This has been my process for using the product for the last year on my hair and I love it as it is simple and does wonders for my retention.


Got several questions: 
What leave-ins are you using? 
Do you think the Scurl is the reason for your hair air drying soft or is it a combination of your leave-ins and Scurl? I'm having a problem with achieving soft air dried hair is why I ask. 
Do you apply Scurl in sections (to ensure hair is fully saturated) or just rub it in on entire head? 
Lastly, how often to you use Roux PC?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



halee_J said:


> Still juicin' over here y'all. My hair feels really good.



What music you listening to in your avatar halee_J?  That hair looks juzayyyyy


----------



## edwu19 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

is it too late to join? i'm on day 2 of the juice, using care free curl instant moisturizer.

i've just stopped lurking/stalking and now i want to participate.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> Got several questions:
> What leave-ins are you using?
> Do you think the Scurl is the reason for your hair air drying soft or is it a combination of your leave-ins and Scurl? I'm having a problem with achieving soft air dried hair is why I ask.
> Do you apply Scurl in sections (to ensure hair is fully saturated) or just rub it in on entire head?
> Lastly, how often to you use Roux PC?


 
Hey Diva!

What leave-ins are you using? 
I have Rusk Sensories or GVP The Conditioner that are both pretty good. I have been using my regular co wash condish (AO Island Naturals) as a leave in lately, only my ends.  The majority of the length of my hair has Rusk or GVP but the last 3 inches have AO. 
Do you think the Scurl is the reason for your hair air drying soft or is it a combination of your leave-ins and Scurl? 
I think it's a combo. Sometimes after my shampoo, when I let my hair completely air dry, if I only use my leave in, my hair is somewhat soft but not as soft as it is when I finally apply the scurl.
Do you apply Scurl in sections (to ensure hair is fully saturated) or just rub it in on entire head? 
Sure do! I air dry in sections and when my hair is almost dry, I spray it on a section at a time and braid or twist or something. So my hair is wet from my shampoo>air dried>damp from scul>styled
Lastly, how often to you use Roux PC?
I use this with each wash. It is my final step after my DC. So when I rinse my DC out, I put the PC on my hair for 30 seconds and rinse with cool water.

Hope this helps!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



edwu19 said:


> is it too late to join? i'm on day 2 of the juice, using care free curl instant moisturizer.
> 
> i've just stopped lurking/stalking and now i want to participate.




Of course you can join girl, Come on in!!!


----------



## Ms.London (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Sneaks in and quickly out of thread hoping that Chelz doesn't notice and scold me for being a temporarily displaced juicer...


----------



## syoulee1 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still on that juice!!!  Juicy got em crazy!! LOL


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just checking in! I'm still juicing. I rotate but I do think my favorite is S-Curl, so I may go to that exclusively once I use up everything else. My hair is super fine, so I walk a fine line between being "perfectly juicy" and "overly juicy". I think I'm figuring out the balance, though. Happy Juicing everyone!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Ms.London said:


> Sneaks in and quickly out of thread hoping that Chelz doesn't notice and scold me for being a temporarily displaced juicer...



Uh Uhhhh. Ahh no you dont  Get back in here, why you runnin Ms. London?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in...I'm still juicing my hair daily.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Okay so I have I hit jackpot??? Today it was 110 and tomorrow it will be 115 and humidity is always a factor. Previously I've juiced with WN and Hawaiian Silky. My hair felt great with these prods until the sun hit my head. It seems I can go all day with my hair feeling moisturized with these prods while inside but just as soon as I walk outside (in the sun, that is), my hair quickly dries out and feels thirsty. Okay, so now that I'm using Scurl, my hair has felt moisturized all day, even with being in the sun....Can this be? Hope so, hope it isn't a fluke.

Does Scurl work equally as good in the winter?
Those living in hot climates -- do you use a different juice for high humidity, low humidity, and cold (winter) days?


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I forgot to say that I juiced this morning before I bunned


----------



## choctaw (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

 ... I sneaked a couple shots of cfcg/african braid blend and S curl is throwing a temper tantrum. 

<Sound of door beaten off the hinges. White & blue spray bottle levitates into bedroom. Fierce struggle for the keyboard>


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> ... I sneaked a couple shots of cfcg/african braid blend and S curl is throwing a temper tantrum.
> 
> <Sound of door beaten off the hinges. White & blue spray bottle levitates into bedroom. Fierce struggle for the keyboard>




LMAO!  



Scurl is callin you Choc, he's at home and he wanna make sure you are being faithful and not cheating on him again with Aloe, Cokie, cfcg, or even african braid blend, HURRY UP and answer your iPhone before he gets you!! 








Ummmmm...Choc? Hello? Are ya there? Uh-Oh. Scurl got his revenge......:axehunter:


----------



## bryantgurls (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Girl you crazy!!!!! Got me cracking up!


----------



## bryantgurls (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Oh yeah, still juicing yall and loving it! I have been using CFCG more lately and will continue to do so. I still like Scurl, but I love the smell of CFCG


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

How I miss this.
I need to get my hand on some s-curl and/or some Wave nouveau...worked great for me before..and yes...I had used the s-curl back in 7th grade...lol


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Here! Took a break from juicing since I was in Florida and did not want to use anything other than my honeyquat mix (plus I was in braids) Braids are out now. Had a bit of a setback; It grew but measuring my hair from June first vs the end of July, I actually had longer sides in June before I put the braids in but that's ok. I do better without them! 

The back seems unaffected.
*Left side*




*Left back*




*right side* (it's not that thin at the ends, parts slipped out while stretching down)




*right back*




and a loosed section from the back when I started taking my braids out. I think I'll make APL by December!





Verdict? My hair obviously grows but *RETAINS MORE WITH JUICING!*
 Back to juicing!! Drip drip!


----------



## choctaw (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Chelz,
I washed hair with aloe vera juice after water aerobics yesterday. The conditioners & curl activators went beserk. Shealoe did not help matters. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d5Q0vXbODs


They are all on probation

.............. until the next hair wash


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm back to jucin' again.  I must say that I pretty much grew back my hair from my trims from late April.  The juice really helped retain my growth.  Now that I washed my hair, I can get back to juicin' again.   Today I used aohc w/ ohhb and sealed w/ Amla oil pomade.   Originally I was going to blowdry my hair but I need to break away from the two weeks of heat I've been doing so I didn't use any.
Anyways my hair missed da juice.


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> What color is the bottle? And is the glycerin in the top 4-5 ingredients?


 



the bottle is burgundy/red and yes it's the second ingredient


----------



## fletgee (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Got a question here.

I was reading a thread talking about overmoisturizing.

Will using da juice every day cause overmoisturizing?

Or is the juice "good moisture"?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in...still juicin'!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still on tha juice y'all


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I really want to try S Curl now...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I've been juicing for a month now.   I wish I knew about this for my first BC  


So far S curl is my favorite but I think I would like to try making my own juice.  Can you share your favorite recipies?


----------



## Naturae (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



fletgee said:


> Got a question here.
> 
> I was reading a thread talking about overmoisturizing.
> 
> ...


 
Everyone's hair is different Fletgee. I for one, can juice every morning which is just the perfect amount of moisture. Any more than that would be over doing it, any less wouldn't be enough for me. Just try once a day and see how your hair reacts. Then at that point you can do an evaluation: add more, pull back, or just keep doing it once a day. hth!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ugh, propylene glycol gives me pimples, so back to the homemade stuff after I finish this huge bottle. I have been doing more gellin' than juicin' anyway.


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hi ladies, so i've been using care free curl gold for about a week a more not really sure, but my softness is gone. my hair used to feel really soft with just my mango butter but ever since i joined this challenge my hair feels different-not as soft.

Why could this be, is it making my hair stronger am i doing something wrong?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



chasturner84 said:


> I still have my crochet braids in and I cleanse my scalp every 3 days with witch hazel and then juice my cornrows with scurl. My hair is so soft underneath. Gotta love the juice but I'm sure I'll need protein when I take them down in 2 weeks.


 
Try some CHI Keratin Mist I am using this on my braids  and Braid Spray.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



chocolatedoll18 said:


> Hi ladies, so i've been using care free curl gold for about a week a more not really sure, but my softness is gone. my hair used to feel really soft with just my mango butter but ever since i joined this challenge my hair feels different-not as soft.
> 
> Why could this be, is it making my hair stronger am i doing something wrong?


 
What is the humidity level like wher you live? Humectants like glycerine works best when humidity is above 65%. That may the problem but if not, I'm not sure what's going on with your hair. Your hair simply may not like the care free curl gold and you may need to try using something else.


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Aggie said:


> What is the humidity level like wher you live? Humectants like glycerine works best when humidity is above 65%. That may the problem but if not, I'm not sure what's going on with your hair. Your hair simply may not like the care free curl gold and you may need to try using something else.


 


you know what idk the humidity outside i know it's 103 degrees but thats it, but i dont even go outside becuase school is out and i dont have a job so maybe that is the problem. any suggestions?


----------



## Honeytips (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey ladies. I fell off the bandwagon for about 3 weeks and in that time I've definitely noticed an increase to the amount of hair in my comb.  I need to get back on the juice asap!!!!!


----------



## My Friend (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

S curl for me.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is it too late to join? If not, add me please because I decided to use Luster's S-Curl Spray today (had it in my stash for about 2 years ). It R-O-C-K-E-D my world - so soft...


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

is it too late to join?? if it is ill just do my own personal juice challenge and post my results here....unless u let me in


----------



## alima (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I just joined the site but I've been lurking for a while. I read this whole thread and bought a bottle of S-Curl about a month ago. I finally got my hair to behave!! Every night I spray some CHI keratin mist and then some S-Curl and put my hair up in a pineapple. By morning time my hair is super soft and shiny. My wash and gos last for days now. I'm so happy =)

I'm hoping the S-Curl helps me with the W I have in the back where my hair broke off because I was neglecting it without even realizing. I'd completely ignore the back of my head when I applied products cause I'd do the front and then grab my hair into a ponytail and add some more, completely ignoring the middle back section. Oh well, lesson learned.

Nice to meet you ladies =) I'm almost done with my first bottle!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



chocolatedoll18 said:


> Hi ladies, so i've been using care free curl gold for about a week a more not really sure, but my softness is gone. my hair used to feel really soft with just my mango butter but ever since i joined this challenge my hair feels different-not as soft.
> 
> Why could this be, is it making my hair stronger am i doing something wrong?




MMmmm could it be the protein? :scratchch Maybe you should alternate sometimes with a different juice,


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



My Friend said:


> S curl for me.



Ohhh MyFriennnddddd...where you beenoke:


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Forever in Bloom said:


> Is it too late to join? If not, add me please because I decided to use Luster's S-Curl Spray today (had it in my stash for about 2 years ). It R-O-C-K-E-D my world - so soft...



Lol I will add you, your wish is my command 



L.Brown1114 said:


> is it too late to join?? if it is ill just do my own personal juice challenge and post my results here....unless u let me in



Its never too late to juice,Come on in!



alima said:


> I just joined the site but I've been lurking for a while. I read this whole thread and bought a bottle of S-Curl about a month ago. I finally got my hair to behave!! Every night I spray some CHI keratin mist and then some S-Curl and put my hair up in a pineapple. By morning time my hair is super soft and shiny. My wash and gos last for days now. I'm so happy =)
> 
> I'm hoping the S-Curl helps me with the W I have in the back where my hair broke off because I was neglecting it without even realizing. I'd completely ignore the back of my head when I applied products cause I'd do the front and then grab my hair into a ponytail and add some more, completely ignoring the middle back section. Oh well, lesson learned.
> 
> Nice to meet you ladies =) I'm almost done with my first bottle!





Nice to meet you too!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Honeytips said:


> Hey ladies. I fell off the bandwagon for about 3 weeks and in that time *I've definitely noticed an increase to the amount of hair in my comb. * I need to get back on the juice asap!!!!!







........erplexed........


Well dont waste any more time, you gotta get ya lil self ta juicin' and nip that in the bud!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



JJamiah said:


> Try some CHI Keratin Mist I am using this on my braids  and Braid Spray.


I see you JJamiah!! 



chocolatedoll18 said:


> you know what idk the humidity outside i know it's 103 degrees but thats it, but i dont even go outside becuase school is out and i dont have a job so maybe that is the problem. any suggestions?



Hmmmm Yall arent on the list yet...*Adds names to list* 


And chocolatedoll18 there can be humidity in your house as well, unless yall got the air on blast,


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still keepin it juicy! Switched over to BRX spray for my braids under my sew in and it feels SO good!


----------



## MsChelle (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*


This was taken Aug 2, 2010. Cannot tell if it's growing. i will take another shot with it down later in the week.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok... so... I've been avoiding this thread because I feel ashamed that I fell off on this challenge.  I was using CFCG almost everyday up until 2 weeks ago... It started making my hair feel stiff, but I upped the moisture and it was all good again. I think CFCG has too much protein for my hair... any suggestions on other juices? I wanna juice for the moisture but I can't have all this protein...


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> Ok... so... I've been avoiding this thread because I feel ashamed that I fell off on this challenge.  I was using CFCG almost everyday up until 2 weeks ago... It started making my hair feel stiff, but I upped the moisture and it was all good again. I think CFCG has too much protein for my hair... any suggestions on other juices? I wanna juice for the moisture but I can't have all this protein...


 

I think this is what is going on with me, something I am using has too much protein..... 

I dont know what it could be... the 14 in 1 hawiaan silky, the coconut oil, royale oil, argan oil? Idk, hope someone can help

Thinking of using that s-curl and dumping the hawiaan silky....


----------



## halee_J (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Miryoku said:


> Ok... so... I've been avoiding this thread because I feel ashamed that I fell off on this challenge.  I was using CFCG almost everyday up until 2 weeks ago... It started making my hair feel stiff, but I upped the moisture and it was all good again. I think CFCG has too much protein for my hair... any suggestions on other juices? I wanna juice for the moisture but I can't have all this protein...



S-curl is very nice, if you don't mind cones.


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> I see you JJamiah!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







LOL thanks for adding me. im so used to lurking and just doing the challenges without officially joining.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I did a black tea rinse on Saturday to help with my shedding.  Even after a DC with Nexxus Humectin, which my hair looooves, my hair still felt dry!  

Applied my juice- Wave Nouveau- and sealed with EVCO.....hair was instantly soft and shiny!!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

All juiced up for tonight!!


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey Juicers

I am still juicing faithfully been busy with work and not get chance to log on but I am a juicer for life. I see everyone is still going strong and that is good. Oh I did finally get the Hawiian 14 and I love it too.


----------



## MOTHEROF3NATURALLY (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am still Juicin'! I have been for about a month now!! I want to be in this challenge!! Is it ok?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Got a little over saturated so took a week off to 'Assess my hair'. I did a total shampoo and AVC  and then saturated with EVO overnite in a baggy....rinsed, airdried, Assessed again, repeated the EVO baggie thingy overnite. After that for a couple of nights sprayed with Infusium  and EVO...okay...back on track again. You have to watch the fine hair strands so that hair does not get so overmoisturized that the strands want to stick together.  I will be Assessing every week for a couple. Definitely retaining.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MOTHEROF3NATURALLY said:


> I am still Juicin'! I have been for about a month now!! *I want to be in this challenge!! Is it ok?*



:scratchch:scratchch:scratchch


Lol girl why you keep saying that, OF COURSE ITS OKAY!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mahalialee4 said:


> Got a little over saturated so took a week off to 'Assess my hair'. I did a total shampoo and AVC  and then saturated with EVO overnite in a baggy....rinsed, airdried, Assessed again, repeated the EVO baggie thingy overnite. After that for a couple of nights sprayed with Infusium  and EVO...okay...back on track again. Y*ou have to watch the fine hair strands so that hair does not get so overmoisturized that the strands want to stick together. * I will be Assessing every week for a couple. Definitely retaining.



Girl where you been hiding... 

Whats your ACV ratio? Like how much water to vinegar ratio?:eyebrows2

But yeah I think thats what happened to my hair a long time ago, 
coconut oil on wet relaxed ends=


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still here juicin, inching my way lower down me back


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> still here juicin, inching my way lower down me back



Has your hair made a full comeback yet?


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

In braids and still juicing with the AVJ/Glycerin/Water mix


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Sorry ladies just found this thread as I slowly make my way around the forum. 

I want to juice! I just picked up Aloe vera juice and rosewater & glycerin and I plan to seal with unpetroleum jelly.


----------



## RayRayFurious (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is it too late to join? I've been juicing all summer. Was using Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 when I had my braids this summer and now am working on a bottle of S-Curl since I've BC'ed.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Can juicing too much cause major shedding?

After I stopped juicing and decided to straighten my hair back in July, it shedded so much while it was straightened. Just simply touching my hair, it would shed.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Has your hair made a full comeback yet?



it will take months to recover from the thickness i lost...  i just have to wait til all those broken hairs catch up.  but my scalp and over all health of my hair is back on track.  got my moisture and protein back on track and my hair is soft and strong again   thanks for checking on me lol


----------



## lizzyb168 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

can i join? started on the juice today with aloe vera juice, rosewater and glycerine. hopefully i will gain alot of length by october!


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

ok so since cfcg has too much protein for my hair what can i use that will just moisturize? s curl? is that the only one?   also where do i buy avj, glycerin, and rosewater to make my own?


----------



## buttafly10021 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Im excited to be part of this challenge. Thank you.


----------



## Naturae (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



AvaSpeaks said:


> I  my S Curl. I love it so much that now *I keep a bottle at my desk at work for a quick midday spritz*


 
My response is late as heck but I just saw this post... MADE MY DAY!

Some of us are JPJF's! (just plain  juice fanatics!)


----------



## Opalsunset (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing, and I haven't had breakage ever since, but i have a ton of shedding, is this normal?


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have been juicing the mess out of my two-strand flat twists under my wig! I love me some Moisture Mist, and being in humid Texas has made it even better.


----------



## PistolWhip (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Currently in two strand braids and juicing with HS 14-in-1 (juicy )


----------



## RayRayFurious (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



chocolatedoll18 said:


> ok so since cfcg has too much protein for my hair what can i use that will just moisturize? s curl? is that the only one?   also where do i buy avj, glycerin, and rosewater to make my own?



Your local health food store should have them.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



s4pphir3 said:


> Sorry ladies just found this thread as I slowly make my way around the forum.
> 
> I want to juice! I just picked up Aloe vera juice and rosewater & glycerin and I plan to seal with unpetroleum jelly.





RayRayFurious said:


> Is it too late to join? I've been juicing all summer. Was using Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 when I had my braids this summer and now am working on a bottle of S-Curl since I've BC'ed.





*Adds names to list*


Youre in!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Okay its time to crack the whip,

We might have to bring back out the 
*"M.I.A. Most Wanted,Missing, Have ya seen em list*" again...Can I get an amen??! 

I'm about to go skydiving and drop juice balloons all over tha missing juicers heads again...Look out below!

 oh and who knows, the juice hotline might make a comeback


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Oh oh, can I get a juice bomb over here? I'm running low on da juice!! 

♫ Hit me with your best shot! ♫


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

 Chelz.I am still getting my juice on with my BRX Braid Spray.


----------



## rufus12 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hi Rufus12,
   Checking in and still juicing with Qhemet AOHC and Hairveda Whipped Gelly.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



rufus12 said:


> Hi Rufus12,
> Checking in and still juicing with Qhemet AOHC and Hairveda Whipped Gelly.



Wooo rufus you checked in just in time cause I was about to pop you in the head with a juice balloon....


----------



## choctaw (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm juiced with cfcg/african braid blend and got my kevlar shealoe celie braids. I am impervious to juice bombs ... I hope


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Evo-ny said:


> Oh oh, can I get a juice bomb over here? I'm running low on da juice!!
> 
> ♫ Hit me with your best shot! ♫



Yess girl just let me get my sling shot out, your juice balloon is full of scurl, cfcg,  HS14n1, and BRX Braidspray...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*







Jheri! Jheri! Jheri!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> I'm juiced with cfcg/african braid blend and got my *kevlar shealoe celie braids.* I am impervious to juice bombs ... I hope



LMAO! 

Is this your kevlar Choc? 

hold on let me get my slingshot out again...


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in! I gave up on the water/glycerin thing and gave in to the S-Curl three days ago. It works SOOOOO much better than water and glycerin! Doing the natural products thing is hard. I may retry the water/glycerin again by adding more glycerin, but I won't try again until my next wash.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Is this your kevlar Choc?
> 
> hold on let me get my slingshot out again...



I didn't want to do this to you, Chelz. But you bought this on yourself ... nobody gets between me and my shealoe 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vCbaeN8L7M


----------



## teysmith (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

checking in....

I'm all out of my favorite juices. The only thing I have is some softee curl activator. I might try this for a while. I'm to broke to buy more at this point.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing with s curl mostly.

I think it's time to step out on my own though.   Anyone know any good recipies for juice?


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Back to the juice after the weekend, had to wear my hair straight for an event that didn't even happen! Ugh!!! Well I bought S-curl, CHI leave-in and using Argan oil for this month..... oh and my glosser.... My hair looks better in the wet bun after the relaxer, and more managable.


----------



## Naturae (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checkin in: I'm bunning but still trying to find a good reggie for it. So far I have been spraying SCurl on my ends every morning then put in the bun in my siggy. But It's too much manipulation going on. The night before last I had to co-wash because there was some sticky buildup from the S-curl. My hair was so soft and tangle free afterward but I dont have the time to co-wash everyday nor can my hair take so much moisture or it will turn to mush.
I gotta keep my juice and my bunning!!! But I can't be in my hair everyday!

Anyone with Ideas on how I can solve this problem?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin but using BRX Spray now. I LOVE it!


----------



## choctaw (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing with Smooth n Shine curl activator.


----------



## alima (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Naturae said:


> Checkin in: I'm bunning but still trying to find a good reggie for it. So far I have been spraying SCurl on my ends every morning then put in the bun in my siggy. But It's too much manipulation going on. The night before last I had to co-wash because there was some sticky buildup from the S-curl. My hair was so soft and tangle free afterward but I dont have the time to co-wash everyday nor can my hair take so much moisture or it will turn to mush.
> I gotta keep my juice and my bunning!!! But I can't be in my hair everyday!
> 
> Anyone with Ideas on how I can solve this problem?



When I first startin juicin with SCurl I would spray it directly on my hair at night and bun but would wake up with weighed down hair. It was soft but it was kind of noodley and felt producty. I found that I avoided that by spraying like 2-4 pumps into my hand and putting it on my hair, starting at the ends. I do 3 sections of hair (sides and back). This helped alot. The SCurl comes out alot with each spray and i'm spray happy so I would almost soak my hair with it. I find a little goes a long way with my fine strands. Spraying the CHI keratin mist also helped. I use that for protein so I don't have to worry about moisture overload and it smells good. HTH!


----------



## Naturae (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



alima said:


> When I first startin juicin with SCurl I would spray it directly on my hair at night and bun but would wake up with weighed down hair. It was soft but it was kind of noodley and felt producty. I found that I avoided that by spraying like 2-4 pumps into my hand and putting it on my hair, starting at the ends. I do 3 sections of hair (sides and back). This helped alot. The SCurl comes out alot with each spray and i'm spray happy so I would almost soak my hair with it. I find a little goes a long way with my fine strands. Spraying the CHI keratin mist also helped. I use that for protein so I don't have to worry about moisture overload and it smells good. HTH!


 
This helps me a lot! Thanks Alima. I have def. been over doing it with the S-Curl. Literally saturating my hair with it like I'm trying to DC!  I will be alturnating between S-curl for moisture and Aphogee leave-in for protein.


----------



## alima (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Lol its ok. I did that for about a week wondering why the heck my hair looked so weighed down. I almost stopped juicin because in the morning, it would look like a mess and I would have to bun it. I hate bunning by the way. I feel like it makes me look a million years older. Even though I should know better because when my mom gave up doing my hair in 7th grade, all I knew how to do was bun. By the time I reached high school, my hair was almost MB, luscious, and healthy. I ended up destroying it in the beginning of college through neglect and crappy flat irons but its getting better now. My goal is to have it back to BS-MB length.

I'll never stop juicin!!!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I've tried a bunch of different juices and Scurl is still where it's at.


----------



## lizzyb168 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

This juice mix is making my hair so soft! its just wat i needed!


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Here's my mini juice update.. my hair is just lightly blowdried 
April 2010





Today








<<Sorry for the blurriness.. my camera broke and I was using my web cam>>


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



danigurl18 said:


> Here's my mini juice update.. my hair is just lightly blowdried
> April 2010
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair has DEFINITELY filled out!!!!!      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















..........................................................





I LOVEEEE your hair color
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, looks kinda like mine except you have more blonde in yours.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Thanks!!! I loveee your color too


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I still juicing with my scurl mix with water


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



joseelie said:


> I still juicing with my scurl mix with water



Hey Joseelie!

Looks like you are a fellow transitioner! 14 months today for me!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicin!!!


----------



## alima (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

danigurl, your hair has made such great progress. your hair looked chin length in the first picture and it looks shoulder length in the recent ones. your ends also filled up ALOT which is the hardest part for alot of people including me. my hair grows pretty fast but keeping my ends moisturized so they don't break off and become thin was a big problem for me before juicing. Great job =)


----------



## HoneyA (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing. I'm going to the BSS today to see if I can find CFC Gold. Just because... I don't need it but I think I'm becoming a PJ with the juice.


----------



## grow (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i'm going to the juicing with the Chi Keratin and the S Curl, so thanks Alima!

maybe that will help give more strength to my strands, too....

Alima, is there any particular order in which you use these two products?

also, i agree ladies, it is much better to put the spray pumps into my hands and then apply it rather than to spray it directly on my hair.
when i direct spray, it never seems to get evenly distributed and trying to distribute it causes too much manipulation for my low manipulation goals.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I had to cut about 4 inches in April because I had damage from the BKT treatment that I bought... turns out that I had used the bottle and it had expired :/ But when I stretch my hair out I'm APL now


----------



## halee_J (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin'  Today I mixed S-curl with the Taliah Waajid leave-in...what a great combo! juice and a little ceramide nice


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in:

I can't use S-Curl on my relaxed hair because it makes the hair hard and dry. My NG loves it though. I don't know if I'm going to get kicked out for this, but I'm only going to use S-Curl on my natural hair, and use my Palmers hair milk and Palmer's oil (mixed with wheat germ oil) on my relaxed ends.


----------



## natural_one (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing with stay so soft fro! Sometimes with Carefree Curl or Wave Noveau


----------



## seemegrow (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin. I use scurl for the summer but in the winter I think I will use  TW moisture mist. I also have the wave nouveau mist that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



JJamiah said:


> Try some CHI Keratin Mist I am using this on my braids  and Braid Spray.


 
Still doing this I want to see how my hair is holding up, once I take my braids out.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

oh yeah... i'm getting closer and closer to hl yall   i wont be taking any pix til sept though


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

BRX spray is working miracles for me. its even helping with the itchies


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Hey Joseelie!
> 
> Looks like you are a fellow transitioner! 14 months today for me!!


 
Congrats on reaching 14 months, next week will be my turn


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh yeah... i'm getting closer and closer to hl yall  i wont be taking any pix til sept though


I'll be waiting for those pics


----------



## PistolWhip (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in....just juiced up w/HS 14-in-1......oh yeah


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



PistolWhip said:


> Checking in....just juiced up w/HS 14-in-1......oh yeah


 
I just discovered hs14n1 yesterday and MAN I love it!  If I would have discovered it earlier I would have definitely joined this challenge.  My buns are juicy and ends are healthy!

I'll just peep in everynow and then and wait for Part3 to join.

Let Your Soul Glow!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bebezazueta said:


> I just discovered hs14n1 yesterday and MAN I love it!  If I would have discovered it earlier I would have definitely joined this challenge.  My buns are juicy and ends are healthy!
> 
> I'll just peep in everynow and then and wait for Part3 to join.
> 
> Let Your Soul Glow!




Girl you can still join!oke: Its only been a lil over a month, you have until next July! Sooo your name is goin on the list! :mob::gotroasted::mob:


----------



## seemegrow (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



alima said:


> When I first startin juicin with SCurl I would spray it directly on my hair at night and bun but would wake up with weighed down hair. It was soft but it was kind of noodley and felt producty. I found that I avoided that by spraying like 2-4 pumps into my hand and putting it on my hair, starting at the ends. I do 3 sections of hair (sides and back). This helped alot. The SCurl comes out alot with each spray and i'm spray happy so I would almost soak my hair with it. I find a little goes a long way with my fine strands. Spraying the CHI keratin mist also helped. I use that for protein so I don't have to worry about moisture overload and it smells good. HTH!



I ended up changing the sprayer to one with a fine mist-problem solved.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing my hair.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced with Smooth n Shine today


----------



## alima (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



danigurl18 said:


> I had to cut about 4 inches in April because I had damage from the BKT treatment that I bought... turns out that I had used the bottle and it had expired :/ But when I stretch my hair out I'm APL now



That sucks. I hope you were able to return it and get your money back at least. I just did a BKT for the second time a few weeks ago. I'm waiting for it to be a month so I can take pictures. Congrats on being APL =) I'm around APL now. I'm hoping to be close to BSL by December.



grow said:


> i'm going to the juicing with the Chi Keratin and the S Curl, so thanks Alima!
> 
> maybe that will help give more strength to my strands, too....
> 
> ...



I spray the keratin mist all over my hair first. Then I put like 1 pump into my hand and concentrate on my ends, esp in the back where I was suffering from breakage. Idk if this is necessary but I really want to make sure that those problem areas get enough. I then put the SCurl. I've been doing it every night with no problems. My hair is extrememly dry so I don't think its possible for me to overmoisturize. But if I spend more than about 4 days (lol i get lazy when I'm home) without washing my hair it starts getting weighed down. HTH!


----------



## alima (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



seemegrow said:


> I ended up changing the sprayer to one with a fine mist-problem solved.



I was thinking about doing that but something about me putting it on with my hands makes me feel like its getting everywhere. Also, I am definitely spray pump happy and would end up over doing it and going through a bottle every 2 weeks. But I know some in here try to manipulate their hair as least as possible so thats good advice for them. I might still do it though for when I'm in a hurry or on the go. The Scurl gives me sticky hands sometimes and if I need a quick fix...(err i mean spritz) of that good ol' juice, that'd definitely come in handy


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Newbie Question:

I just picked up Care Free Curl from Sally's, the activator b/c they didn't have the spray.

How do you ladies use it? Should I mix it with water first? I've never used it before and I'm afraid it will make my hair feel sticky and just yuck 

Any suggestions?

BTW here's a pic of my bun all juiced up with water/aloe vera juice/rosewater/glycerin:


----------



## HoneyA (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Got my CFC Gold and I love it. The consistency is just right. My braid out was soft and fluffy. I have given up on trying to keep the damn waves defined.


----------



## xstacy2 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm joining


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin' w/WN!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



s4pphir3 said:


> Newbie Question:
> 
> I just picked up Care Free Curl from Sally's, the activator b/c they didn't have the spray.
> 
> ...



you hair looks so moisturized!!!! 

but yes you can dilute it with water as much as needed to not feel sticky for you


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



s4pphir3 said:


> Newbie Question:
> 
> I just picked up Care Free Curl from Sally's, the activator b/c they didn't have the spray.
> 
> ...




Let me start off be saying that I LUVVVVV your hair, the waves and curls are AWESOME!!! And that shine?? BANGINNNNNN!!!! I see you have fine strands too, that hair is juicayyyyyyyy, cant nobody tell you NOTHIN!!! 

So you bought the care free curl GOLD? I would suggest trying it on dry hair or atleast mostly dry hair,  But that juicey mix of yours is doing you justice girl, I would say just keep using that or alternate between your mix and the Care Free curl Oh and like Mz. MoMo said you can dilute it to your liking!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

by the way... i forgot to post this here




Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm not going to straighten until sept or oct.  org i said i wouldnt post pix til then but i took a pic because i felt like i was having a really good hair day lol.  then i couldnt help but to have some stretched curls pix so this is where i naturally wear my pants (like i said, i think i wear my pants a bit high)... and no laughing at mah gut! lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



xstacy2 said:


> I'm joining


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> by the way... i forgot to post this here



Lol what gut? Looks fine to me And WOWW you creepin up on Hip length aint cha?!! Get it gurlll,:wow: 
You go Mz. MoMO! I Lurvvvv it very much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grow MoMo grow MoMo Grow!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I blew some magical fairy growth dust thru your screen to help get you to hip length, did you catch it?


----------



## DivaD04 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Heyyy Chelz! I'm just stopping thru to say Hello. I'm not juicetified these days. I'm in the process of moving so I've been off my juice'n game. Stay juicy fo meh!
Juices!


----------



## PistolWhip (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

CFCG today.......I got that Soul Glo


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Lol what gut? Looks fine to me And WOWW you creepin up on Hip length aint cha?!! Get it gurlll,:wow:
> You go Mz. MoMO! I Lurvvvv it very much!
> 
> 
> ...



i'm rubbing it on my scalp mixed with evco right now as i type lol


----------



## choctaw (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing with CFCG! found this LHCF juicetimony on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX1oC8Cpn4Y


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

S-Curl was on sale at the BSS by my house so I got some.. I put it on clean hair tonight so I'll check back and let yall know how it goes in the morning... I still love my HS14N1


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Girl you can still join!oke: Its only been a lil over a month, you have until next July! Sooo your name is goin on the list! :mob::gotroasted::mob:



thanks!  This made my day!  I'll post starting pics and regi soon!  I'm juicing with some of the most beautiful heads of hair ever!  What an honor!

Be blessed!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Let me start off be saying that I LUVVVVV your hair, the waves and curls are AWESOME!!! And that shine?? BANGINNNNNN!!!! I see you have fine strands too, that hair is juicayyyyyyyy, cant nobody tell you NOTHIN!!!
> 
> So you bought the care free curl GOLD? I would suggest trying it on dry hair or atleast mostly dry hair,  But that juicey mix of yours is doing you justice girl, I would say just keep using that or alternate between your mix and the Care Free curl Oh and like Mz. MoMo said you can dilute it to your liking!!!



Thanks gurl lol my strands are really fine and they have a mind of their own too. I always have a halo before the day is over 

I wish I saw your responses before I rinsed out my DC though .. I just applied it to my wet/damp hair and i wasn't sure I was feeling it. I'll try semi-dry hair next time. 

Thanks ladies!

I'm almost out of my mix .. they only had small bottles in whole foods


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> by the way... i forgot to post this here



 Lovely oooo congrats you're almost there  .. I want to get where you are


----------



## StopMakingSense (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

  I am oh so late but I want to join!! I used CFCG today and  it!!!!

I have questions though.
1. Should I have used the juice in combination with a leave in condish AND IC Gel with Sparklites? Is that overkill?

2. My hair never seems to dry, what is that about?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing with scurl, loving it. Scurl seems to work best for me in the humid climates in FL. H14n1 feels good when I first apply but it dries my hair out by the end of the day. CFCG & WN are so-so. CFCG seems to just coat my hair. Sticking with Scurl for the moment.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Londar said:


> I am oh so late but I want to join!! I used CFCG today and  it!!!!
> 
> I have questions though.
> 1. Should I have used the juice in combination with a leave in condish AND IC Gel with Sparklites? Is that overkill?
> ...



Heyyyy thereee

1. No not necessarily, do what works for you,

2.How are you wearing your hair, in a bun?


----------



## StopMakingSense (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Heyyyy thereee
> 
> 1. No not necessarily, do what works for you,
> 
> 2.How are you wearing your hair, in a bun?





Hi 

I wear my hair in a puff! I wish I had enough for a bun  To sleep I sectioned it and used those ouchless hair ties to put it in to mini puffs and tuck the edges. I don't know how to cornrow and I don't have enough time for two strand twists and am still too short to braid.


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Seeing as how im still new to this HHJ i was looking up info about winter regimens and most people dont use glycerin, so i was wondering what we use for this challenge in the winter or is it a certain way too use what we're already using or any info will be great. sorry if this was already talked about but i dont have time to read the whole thread.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Definately not feeling the S-curl.. back to my Hawaiian Silky


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



chocolatedoll18 said:


> Seeing as how im still new to this HHJ i was looking up info about winter regimens and most people dont use glycerin, so i was wondering what we use for this challenge in the winter or is it a certain way too use what we're already using or any info will be great. sorry if this was already talked about but i dont have time to read the whole thread.



i personally use my juice year round.  the only think i change in the winter is how often i shampoo.  but the juice stays 

everyones hair reacts differently to different things at different times.  so its up to you, you have to see how your hair reacts to it and make adjustments as you go


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

checkin in still juicing daily


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I juiced up for the day


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing... But I'm using the Braid Spray for the month since i just had a relaxer a couple of weeks ago. When I get to a month post  then I will start using the S-Curl


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am using HS14N1 and sealing with EVCO!  Wearing Juicy buns during the week and rollerwrapping on the weekends.

I cowash 2 - 3 times a week
Henna once a month
DC and Hot oil treatments weekly
No shampoo
No direct heat
stretch relaxers to 12 weeks
no trimming until May 2011
i am currently 2 inches from APL 
goal by July next year is MBL (I have 6 inches to go)
Let's do this.

My starting pic is my avatar.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> Juicing with scurl, loving it. Scurl seems to work best for me in the humid climates in FL. H14n1 feels good when I first apply but it dries my hair out by the end of the day. CFCG & WN are so-so. CFCG seems to just coat my hair. Sticking with Scurl for the moment.


 
Again I swear by S Curl! My hair  it! I just sprayed some on my hair at my work desk!


----------



## sikora (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Quick question...I was auditioning a juicing product to see if I like it enough to join the challenge, but I think I bought the wrong thing.erplexed I got the Care Free Hair and Scalp Spray. Does that qualify?? It has glycerine, but it's not pictured in the product list on page 1. My hair doesn't feel soft when I use it--but it definitely feels more strengthened and there's little to no hair coming out in my comb.

Here's the product description: 
    * For body waves and natural styles
    * Provides body and sheen
    * Light, long lasting

Exclusively formulated for today's "Dry Curl" style to help prevent hair breakage while providing "round the clock" moisture control without excess wetness. Excellent for body waves and natural styles.

*Ingredients*
Aqua (Water) , Propylene Glycol , Glycerin , PPG-5-Ceteth-20 , Imidazolidinyl Urea , Methylparaben , Parfum (Fragrance) , Linalool , Hexyl Cinnamal , Benzyl Salicylate , Benzyl Benzoate , Butylphenyl Methylpropional , Limonene


I'm currently wearing a partial sew-in so I think I'll use the Hair and Scalp Sprap for the braided hair under the weave and buy Hawaiian Silky for the hair that's left out.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



AvaSpeaks said:


> Again I swear by S Curl! My hair  it! I just sprayed some on my hair at my work desk!


 You are crazy! At your desk? Guess you gotta juice when you gotta juice.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I must say I really love this Scurl! It is amazing. I have been experiencing breakage, so I used Pantene Pro-V Relaxed and Natural Deep Conditioning Mask Breakage Defense to help with that while my hair is in a wet bun. I used it as a leave in. I am sure this will help me out when the month is over


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



sikora said:


> Quick question...I was auditioning a juicing product to see if I like it enough to join the challenge, but I think I bought the wrong thing.erplexed I got the Care Free Hair and Scalp Spray. Does that qualify?? It has glycerine, but it's not pictured in the product list on page 1. My hair doesn't feel soft when I use it--but it definitely feels more strengthened and there's little to no hair coming out in my comb.
> 
> Here's the product description:
> * For body waves and natural styles
> ...



Yes you can use that one if you want since it does have glycerin, but I dont know anyone else that uses it...

That sounds like a good product combo though


----------



## bklynLadee (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

What is the verdict on using glycerin during the winter months???


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey, guys,

I haven't been able to Juice It Up, Cause I'm Flowin' and Fab (straightened hair for vacation), right now, but I should be back to my old curly ways soon.

Juicing has definitely helped retain my ends and I realize I only have to dust after going months and month and months (and you get the pic) with out trimming.  I use my concoction which works well for Team Br*nze.   We have an entire family of BSL and Beyond Naturals so we need all the help we can get with detangling and such, lol.

Just thought I'd check in before the Juice Patrol sends Juice Bombs my way and gets all verbally abusive and violent which is just so unnecessary and over the top, *sheesh.*

J/K

Luv Ya, Chelz

Now, let's meet for Waistlenth Cocktails, shall we?.............................


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey, guys,
> 
> I haven't been able to Juice It Up, Cause I'm Flowin' and Fab (straightened hair for vacation), right now, but I should be back to my old curly ways soon.
> 
> ...



LMAOOO nooooo I dont wanna drink any eggs! Noooo dont make me!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bklynLadee said:


> What is the verdict on using glycerin during the winter months???



Its up to you,


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



alima said:


> When I first startin juicin with SCurl I would spray it directly on my hair at night and bun but would wake up with weighed down hair. It was soft but it was kind of noodley and felt producty. I found that I avoided that by spraying like 2-4 pumps into my hand and putting it on my hair, starting at the ends. I do 3 sections of hair (sides and back). This helped alot. The SCurl comes out alot with each spray and i'm spray happy so I would almost soak my hair with it. I find a little goes a long way with my fine strands. Spraying the CHI keratin mist also helped. I use that for protein so I don't have to worry about moisture overload and it smells good. HTH!


 
Wow you know I have CHI Keratin and never thought of using it like that. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am juicing the heck out of these braids. I wash & DC once a week and I juice every day x2


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



SingBrina said:


> I must say I really love this Scurl! It is amazing. I have been experiencing breakage, so I used Pantene Pro-V Relaxed and Natural Deep Conditioning Mask Breakage Defense to help with that while my hair is in a wet bun. I used it as a leave in. I am sure this will help me out when the month is over


 
Your experiencing breakage from the Scurl?


----------



## choctaw (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced with mix of cfcg, african braid sheen, sally's gvp infusium 23, aloe vera juice. ends sealed with hemp seed oil.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still jucin' Yall


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i finished my 16 oz. bottle of S-Curl on Saturday so yesterday i went to the BSS and picked up the 32 oz bottle


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



trendsetta25 said:


> i finished my 16 oz. bottle of S-Curl on Saturday so yesterday i went to the BSS and picked up the *32 oz bottle *


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> Juiced with *mix of cfcg, african braid sheen, sally's gvp infusium 23, aloe vera juice.* ends sealed with hemp seed oil.



....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sloww down there Choc, thats quite a mix, 


Have you gone swimming lately with shea and aloe?


----------



## Opalsunset (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing with shescentit moisture mist. I'm almost out! :-( I'm such a natural freak, I want to stay with natural products but my money ain't right, so I might take a look at Scurl..But yeah, I'm loving how my hair feels!


----------



## Opalsunset (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is anyone making their own juice by the way?


----------



## Opalsunset (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Okay I'm slow, I just saw the home made one on the front of the page. Thanks Chelz!


----------



## PittiPat (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*whoot-whoot*  - I can finally cornrow the back of my head (where my always itchy bald spot once was).  Thanks to the juice!!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I mixed my CFCG with water and aloe vera juice (fresh out of rosewater ) ... sooooo much better. I don't know what it was but my hair loving this combination now 

Thanks again ladies for your help!


----------



## alima (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> LMAOOO nooooo I dont wanna drink any eggs! Noooo dont make me!



Girl its not the eggs you need to worry about. Its that darned wheat germ oil. I don't even taste the eggs.




Anywho, I just finished my first bottle of Scurl. I'm using a different juice until I go buy some. Its Curls Quenched Curls Moisturizer and it smells great but I was only juicing with it when I washed my hair because its more expensive than Scurl.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still using BRX Braid Sprya to juice with daily. I had mixed it with some S-Curl Moisturizer and it leaves my hair really soft at the roots. I  it a lot.


----------



## LilMissRed (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

just checking in ladies! Still juicin daily w/my water bottle mix  & LOVING it!! my hair is growing fast!


----------



## HoneyA (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing and my hair is loving it.


----------



## Naturae (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juicing it up in the morning and at night after a co-wash. I'm gonna do a length check at the end of my _curly til' Christmas challenge_ right now still grazing APL... watchout BSL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicin with CFC and water at night and BRX in the morning before throwing on my wig


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



PittiPat said:


> *whoot-whoot*  - I can finally cornrow the back of my head (where my always itchy bald spot once was).  Thanks to the juice!!



Gooo Pittipat! 

What was that spot caused by?:scratchch


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Opalsunset said:


> still juicing with shescentit moisture mist. I'm almost out! :-( I'm such a natural freak, I want to stay with natural products but my money ain't right, so I might take a look at Scurl..But yeah, I'm loving how my hair feels!



I feel you on that. I am soooo in love with my donna marie moisture mist but I am starting to get a little low. I want to stick with it because the mist agrees with me more so than the lotions (my hair didn't really take to those well) but it seems like only "natural" companies make the mists... erplexed
I don't mind paying for them, but the shipping is what's killing me.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing everyday!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I ran out of my S-Curl Moisturizing Spray so I just bought another one for my daily moisturizing. Can't be without my juice for any length of time.


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Today i used (Hawaiian silky 14n1,mix with aloe vera juice, coconut oil and gro-aut oil) as a leave in conditioner.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did water aerobics this morning and used last of shealoe on my skin today. Shealoe is excellent in my hair and has to be washed out with a clarifier or the buildup is immediate. I find that oil rinses (coconut, coconut hibiscus, sunflower, hemp) also provide excellent protection against chlorine, wash out with conditioner, less buildup.

I used the juice mix and hemp oil on 8.9.2010 before I braided hair and 3 days later, after being in pool, 2 rain storms, fishing with a Gilligan hat on my head in 95 degrees ... my hair is moisturized, tangle free. I'm not giving up my shealoe because its immediate protection for hair and skin, just rub it in, no refrigeration necessary. The hemp oil has a shorter shelf life but gave a good performance for a spoonful of oil. I'm gonna ride dat pony http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVMKQP0K3a0 and see what it can do


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

all juiced up for the evening!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

havent checked in since sign up but im still juicing it with Hawaiian 14


----------



## soulfusion (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Uh oh!  I think I stumbled on the HG for my hair.  I was trying to figure out a juice/detangling combo to mix in one bottle that would meet the TSA size specs.  So I got an empty conditioner bottle and added about a half and half mixture of Luster's Right on Curl and Skala Aloe Leave in.  

I condition washed with the little hotel condish this morning, towel dried, shook up my mix and applied it to my hair.  I put a little Hollywood Beauty "olive oil" on top and my hair feels GREAT!


----------



## bklynLadee (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I am juicing the heck out of these braids. I wash & DC once a week and I juice every day x2



Oh so if you wash and DC once a week do you find that you have a lot of build up since you are juicin 2x a day?

Are you in natural braids or extensions?

box braids or cornrolls?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Any transitioners getting moisture overload from s curl? My relaxed hair was okay, but my natural hair felt mushy from s curl. When i washed my hair my natural hair was stretching way too much in my opinion. It resulted in a long careful detangling session. I've switched to hawaiian silky 14 in 1. It seems better.


----------



## Naturae (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



newbeginnings2010 said:


> Any transitioners getting moisture overload from s curl? My relaxed hair was okay, but my natural hair felt mushy from s curl. When i washed my hair my natural hair was stretching way too much in my opinion. It resulted in a long careful detangling session. I've switched to hawaiian silky 14 in 1. It seems better.


 
I had that problem too when i was transitioning. But weather you are transitioning/natural/relaxed you have to make sure you are giving your hair a good moisture/protein balance other wise your hair will turn to mush with too much moisture, or turn to straw with too much protein. Its like yen vs yang. Everything must have a balance.

How I balance my moisture protein:
Protein Co-wash: Mega Tek OR Aubrey Organics GBP 
Moisture Co-wash: Suave Almond & Shea butter conditioner (staple product)

I  do a protein AND moisture co-wash on the same day, first protein then moisture. I have less shedding and very balanced hair.

_I also use Aphogee spray leave-in conditioner (has protein in it) Followed by S-curl for moisture. Then i bun and go!_

hth


----------



## DivaD04 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Naturae, 
Girllllll, with curls like your siggie, you should not tease my eyes wit just a snippet of your hair! Can we please get some curl porn up in here! Stat!!!


----------



## Naturae (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



DivaD04 said:


> Naturae,
> Girllllll, with curls like your siggie, you should not tease my eyes wit just a snippet of your hair! Can we please get some curl porn up in here! Stat!!!


 

You asked for it!!!.. These are in my LHCF album also...


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Naturae said:


> I had that problem too when i was transitioning. But weather you are transitioning/natural/relaxed you have to make sure you are giving your hair a good moisture/protein balance other wise your hair will turn to mush with too much moisture, or turn to straw with too much protein. Its like yen vs yang. Everything must have a balance.
> 
> How I balance my moisture protein:
> Protein Co-wash: Mega Tek OR Aubrey Organics GBP
> ...



Thanks! I have the Aphogee spray at home and I will try using that as well.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



newbeginnings2010 said:


> Any transitioners getting moisture overload from s curl? My relaxed hair was okay, but my natural hair felt mushy from s curl. When i washed my hair my natural hair was stretching way too much in my opinion. It resulted in a long careful detangling session. I've switched to hawaiian silky 14 in 1. It seems better.


 
The switch to HS14n1 was a good one.  It has protein in it I think and I've had no problems AT ALL with too much moisture.  I don't have to do extra protein treatments it's a one stop shop.  I've never tried anything else so I can't compare sorry.  But just to post again here are the ingredients!

Water, Glycerin, Propylene Glycol, Mineral Oil, PEG-47 Lanolin, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Polysorbate-60, Triethanolamine, Acetimide AME, Hydrolized Vegetable Protein, Stearyl Alcohol, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, Menthol, Panthenol DL, Jojoba Oil, Anjelica Root Extract, Articum Lappa Root Extract, Chamomilla Recutita Extract, Symphytum Officinale Leaf Extract, Mistletoe Extract, Nettle Extract, Oatmeal Extract, Rosemary Leaf Extract, Sage Leaf Extract, Nasturtium Officinale Extract, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothizolinone, Fragrance

My new growth and relaxed hair LOVES this!

Let your SOUL GLOW!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still using my Scurl, CHI keratin and oils.... my sister bought this spray hair gel from Garnier Fructis.... I used it today... last night I co washed, put my hair in a ponytail, made two twist and used a flexi rod to hold the twist. Then I woke in the morning and used the above with the gel and it seems cool.... However, I should have twisted tighter and made five twist instead of two to define the curls..... ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Getting some StaSofFro from the grocery store to replace my Donna Marie Moisture Mist since it will run out soon. Trying to see if I can use it as a cheap alternative in the meantime until I am ready to buy some more DM in a bulk order.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just made a pint of shealoe and hopefully it will last at least a month


----------



## DivaD04 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Naturae said:


> You asked for it!!!.. These are in my LHCF album also...


you have some beautiful curls!!!!!! thaaaank you!


----------



## Naturae (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



DivaD04 said:


> you have some beautiful curls!!!!!! thaaaank you!


 

Thank you! it only took me *forever* to find out they could do that. LOL better late than never I guess!


----------



## alima (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just bought a new bottle of SCurl and I am back in business


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

all juiced for tonight


----------



## sungtongs (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

checking in!
still having problems with definition, but i'm stuck on cfcg.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



davisbr88 said:


> Getting some StaSofFro from the grocery store to replace my Donna Marie Moisture Mist since it will run out soon. Trying to see if I can use it as a cheap alternative in the meantime until I am ready to buy some more DM in a bulk order.



Stasofro had too much glycerin for my hair liking and the smell was really strong.u


----------



## divachyk (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juiced with cfcg (although this is not my fav juicing prod) and applied a little HE LTR, baggy'd for a few hours, sealed and now I'm ready for bed. GN LHCF


----------



## amwcah (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Back to juicing after I had my Curl Fro installed yesterday.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> I just made a pint of shealoe and hopefully it will last at least a month



that sounds yummy .. Do you melt the shea butter and mix it with aloe? Does it ever solidify?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



DivaD04 said:


> you have some beautiful curls!!!!!! thaaaank you!



Heyyyy DivaD!!!!!


----------



## Starronda (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hi ladies!!! I haven't posted in awhile. Been trying to take my mind off of hair. My hair is braided up (my own hair) and wig as my protective style. I'm still using HS 14 in 1 every morning after my cowash!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok so.... dumb question.
What is everyone going to do when it gets cooler outside (unless you live in a humid area)?
I know I can't use glycerin when it gets cooler here. Does having your hair under a wig qualify as a humid environment? Lol.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juiced and waiting for my hair to air dry lol


----------



## Opalsunset (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



davisbr88 said:


> Ok so.... dumb question.
> What is everyone going to do when it gets cooler outside (unless you live in a humid area)?
> I know I can't use glycerin when it gets cooler here. Does having your hair under a wig qualify as a humid environment? Lol.



I'm going to try to baggy as much as possible under a wig!


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Has anyone tried pairing hawian silky 14-in-1 with the curl activator gel?


----------



## choctaw (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



s4pphir3 said:


> that sounds yummy .. Do you melt the shea butter and mix it with aloe? Does it ever solidify?



I melted shea butter in microwave and added a spoon full of coconut oil. I added the same amount of aloe vera gel and used a handmixer to blend until it was as smooth as pancake batter. I poured the blend into a plastic tub and put in on a cabinet shelf. It solidified to the texture of pudding but does not harden. Its much easier to apply to hair and skin.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Haven't check in for a while ...my hair are in braids since July 11th... brx spray and s curl juicing daily...Taking them out in Oct.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I finally got my braids re-tightened and now it's back to my juicing with BRX and s-curl. I need some Aphogee green tea restructerizer to add to the mix for strength.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still on the juice. My big bottle of S-curl is about finished, need to go re-up tomorrow.


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicin. i went awhile without using my cfcg because it made my hair hard. so after a week i put it on my hair after a fresh wash and the next day....it was hard to part my hair. my roots were sooo tangled and brittle feeling (im transitioning by the way) and it was horrible. im giving up on it and just use my braid spray and gel activator. im scared to try scurl because of the cones because i dont clarify that often and dont really want to start.


----------



## StopMakingSense (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juicy and fresh for monday


----------



## Naturae (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juicy this morning with some of my DH's S-curl. Running low, so I promised him I'd buy TWO super sized bottles after work.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*the juuuice retention has been magnified by the intruduction of hemp seed oil for sealing*


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still jucing, and thinking of new creative protective styles 

I really am loving this One and Only Argan Oil... and Scurl, so far those are my favs. Oh and that Suave Humetecant... whatever its called :/


----------



## choctaw (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juiced with cfcg/african braid sheen mix


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Baggying right now with my donna marie, a conditioning cap, and a turban over it. I haven't baggied in a while and when I did it last time, I think I did it wrong. We'll see how my braids look in the morning.
Good night everyone (if you're still up)!


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I just came in here to say that I am an under cover Juicer. I've been juicing for the past week and a half with a mixture of African Royale BRX Braid spray and KCKT. The moisture I get from this combo is ridiculous. I seal my juice in with a bit of castor oil, so far my hair is loving this routine!


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing I am. You know the sun here is over 120 everyday so I have to make sure I am juice up I just finish juicing it is now 2pm here so the sun bursting with heat and my juice just knocking it down


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

all juiced with my Hawaiian silky mix.. i added the s-curl too it because I want to hurry and use it up but so far so good!


----------



## choctaw (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juiced with cfcg/african braid


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



silenttullip said:


> Has anyone tried pairing hawian silky 14-in-1 with the curl activator gel?


 
I mix mines with CFG & Scurl to no problems so far just lots of juice.


----------



## Naturae (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced with some Knot Today and Aphogee leave-in protein con spray. Thank God for wisdom... that S Curl gives some *serious moisture*. My ends were screaming for protein!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just juiced up my twists for the night ...


----------



## divachyk (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced with Scurl. Applied HE LTR split in protector. Baggied for a few hours. Sealed with One 'n Only Argan oil. Ready for bed.


----------



## alima (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



davisbr88 said:


> Ok so.... dumb question.
> What is everyone going to do when it gets cooler outside (unless you live in a humid area)?
> I know I can't use glycerin when it gets cooler here. Does having your hair under a wig qualify as a humid environment? Lol.



I'll probably do the same thing I'm doin by applying it at night but I'll either just baggy my ends if I don't plan on wearing my hair out the next day (i hate baggying because it makes my curls ugly) or I might get a humidifer. I was planning on getting one anyway to help with dry skin and trouble sleeping from a dry nose. HTH!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok, I could not find this thread. I had to check my Sunday email to find it. Three days???! Come on ladies. BUMPING!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i'm still juicay!!!!


----------



## choctaw (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have a bad cut on left thumb (slicing onions) 4 days ago. I have been rinsing my celie braids with solution of aloe vera juice and water after water aerobics. I spray braids and scalp with cfcg/african braid sheen diluted with distilled water. I took down the braids tonight and my hair is moist, shiny and no tangles. I have a swim class in the morning so I will juice, make some big twists, seal with hemp oil and face dat pool like a LHCF commando


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

all juiced up for the evening!!


----------



## ycj1 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I would like to join too if not too late. I took my braids out for a month break and have been using the Care Free Gold to moisturize daily and I've discovered that it's wonderful for shingling!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in...still using BRX braid spray daily.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still on the juice


----------



## maryb (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hello,
Want to be in too, if  i can ! I'm a newbie, and moisturizing my 4a/b hair is my biggest struggle.
I'm juicing 2xday : with my mix (rosewater/glycerin/olive oil) in the morning (but i want to add MT and MTG in it)  and at bedtime wiht HS 14/1.
I baggy 5/7 nights.
I'm 12 weeks post relaxer. My next length check is in december. I'm SL
and aiming to reach APL or BSL next year.
Thanks


----------



## maryb (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hello NikkiQ,
May i ask you how do you deal with your lace wig ? My PS is a LW too with braids but i'm still bonding it at my edges. That means i can't moisturize my hair while wearing it. How do you attach your's ?
Thanks


----------



## RayRayFurious (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Bought some more S-curl today! 16 oz. bottle at Walmart was the same price I was paying for the 8 oz. bottle at other stores. Juiced up!!


----------



## choctaw (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Clarified, oil rinsed, conditioned and juiced


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

 Hello ladies!! I'm currently juicing with my mixture of water, glycerin, aloe vera juice, SAA and infusium 23 repairology. I've been going hard the past 2 months or so but really going hard since I got my senegalese twists put in. Today I got some african pride braid spray and I'm going to alternate between my mixture and the braid spray every night


----------



## divachyk (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing and enjoying it. Tonight it's WN sealed with a little of HE LTR split end protector and argan oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in! I used to do this consistently and retained a lot of length when I was texlaxed and transitioning. But now with my TWA any creamy products are too much to leave in my hair. Spray is the way to go.

*Regimen*
Cowash daily and will follow up "juice"
At night I will full head baggy with "juice"
I will balance this out with protein by cowashing at least 1x/wkly with a light protein and do a protein treatment monthly

*Juices* 
Oyin Handmade's Juices & Berries
Hairveda's Hydrasilica Spritz
Curls Lavish Curls    
Qhemet's Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm
Anita Grant's Rose Aloe Oil Free Spritz

I will add to this list of juices because I am a pj and get bored easily.  

I am in the HYH challenge so here is my starting pic from 7/31:


----------



## Starronda (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin ladies!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am still juicing and it's making my twist outs last forever!!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*I'm still juicing as often as a can. some days i don't because I would rather rollerset my hair. BUT, my ends look fuller and healthier and my hair is very moisturized and shiny. Tangles are also non-existent.*


----------



## PistolWhip (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing away..........


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing (and basically everything else) is SO much easier now that my hair is shorter. I feel like I am going to save soooo much money on restocking products now.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing. Anyways know how to help me with my shedding issues. I am shedding like a dog


----------



## My Friend (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Love my juice!


----------



## choctaw (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced hair with CFCG/African braid spray into 5 bantu knots. Sealed knots with hibiscus-coconut oil mixed with hemp oil.


----------



## Naturae (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bestblackgirl said:


> still juicing. Anyways know how to help me with my *shedding issues*. I am shedding like a dog


 

Moisture and Protein are like YEN and YANG 

Regular Protein treatments combined with regular moisture will keep a seady balance and less shedding. hth


----------



## sungtongs (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I just started HS14n1 today. We'll see how it compares to CFCG!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bestblackgirl said:


> still juicing. Anyways know how to help me with my shedding issues. I am shedding like a dog



I posted this in the pregnancy forum:

I started shedding around 3 or so months after my son was born.  It only  lasted 2 weeks.  I went to the hair section and found a few remedies  that seemed to work.  1) garlic - if you are breast feeding this may be  an issue.  If you decided to take the pills I would double up. But be  careful because garlic is a blood thinner.  2) garlic conditioner.   Nitrine has a orderless garlic conditioner.  I started cowashing with  this.  3) coffee rinses - I think the coffee has to have caffine.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Thank you for the response Mrs. Verde and naturae. I used to have a garlic deep conditioner but it suddenly disappear out of my house. I just cant remember the name of it. But I am going to google some garlic conditioner's names


----------



## csmith4204 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Since I've been juic'n with S-Curl every morning I might as well join the challenge, if it's not too late. I juice in the morning with a touch of HE LTR and seal with coconut oil and sometimes hemp seed oil.

May the juice be with you!


----------



## csmith4204 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bestblackgirl said:


> still juicing. Anyways know how to help me with my shedding issues. I am shedding like a dog


 
I'm having the same problem. I ordered Nitrine Garlic condish. I hope this helps. At least it's not breakage...


----------



## MsChelle (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am still on the juice wagon and going strong! Juicing up with HS 14n1 and CFCG. Been alternating depending on how I am wearing my hair.


----------



## bklynLadee (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



sungtongs said:


> I just started HS14n1 today. We'll see how it compares to CFCG!



 Yep I am doing a test run on HS14n1 (on my right) and CFCG on my left. So far, it seems like the CFCG doesn't really "sit" on top of my hair like the HS. I have always loved my HS. I will be so sad if CFCG wins but happy at the same time. 

I am natural. I don't know my hair type. I do know that it loves to knot up in single stands. Its always dry and even though Ive been growing my hair long for 3 years I still don't know squat about it.


----------



## bklynLadee (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Bttrfly70 said:


> I am still on the juice wagon and going strong! Juicing up with HS 14n1 and CFCG. Been alternating depending on how I am wearing my hair.




hmmm seems like more and more ppl are comparing or using both HS 14n1 and CFCG. which do you prefer for what hairstyle?

What is your hair type? Natural or relaxed?


----------



## choctaw (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

mild protein treatment, sunflower oil rinse, juiced with cfcg/african better braid spray blend. Celie braids sealed with with hemp & hibiscus-coconut oil.


----------



## Naturae (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm not juicing with S Curl anymore. Juicing with my fantasia IC gel with Sparkle Lites -- the green bottle as a PC. But I am spritzing daily with Eqyss Avocado Mist.. I love this stuff.


----------



## afrochique (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm a mega juicer!!  Pics attached: June 10, July 10, Aug 10.
Using Hawaiian Silky and S Curl.


----------



## PittiPat (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still juicy.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing with water, CFCG, and aloe vera juice .. my hair love this stuff!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

^^ Every time you post something, I drool over your puff!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing with my BRX spray and S-Curl mixture.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still Juicy with HS14n1 and sealing with EVCO!   My ends look so good and my last trim was was May 10.  I'm trying to juicy bun until December and use the juice to take me through this 6 month relaxer stretch.  I"m just 6 weeks post right now but my new growth is alot which is good!  Also I haven't used direct heat since March of this year.  It's really doing wonders for my retention!

HHG!


----------



## Mane Event (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is anyone using Elasta Care Feels Like Silk??? This product is advertised as a gel but nothing about says gel IMO. I've been using on my cornrows (under sew-in) and my hair stays miosturize for literally 2-3 days. Any thoughts?

Ingredients - aqua, glycerine, polyquternium-10, PEB-75 lanolin, hydrolyzed wheat protein, panthenol, polysorbate-20, fragrance, imidazolldinyl Urea, DMDM Hydanton, Fd&C blue NO.


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I juiced my hair today and i am loving it.


----------



## MsChelle (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bklynLadee said:


> hmmm seems like more and more ppl are comparing or using both HS 14n1 and CFCG. which do you prefer for what hairstyle?
> 
> What is your hair type? Natural or relaxed?


 I have been using the CFCG on my hair when I wear it straight and am wrapping it at night. I have been mostly wet bunning for the last month and on the days that I co-wash I use the HS 14n1. I co-wash about 3 days a week. On the days in between I spritz with water, add CFCG and seal with coconut and hemp seed oil. 

 Not totally sure of my hair type. I was told that I am 3c/4a. Haven't relaxed my hair in a LONG time. Not sure of the date. I got my last relaxer after I started my job which was in 2006 but I did continue to relax my hairline for a while after that. My hair blow dries looking like a fresh relaxer.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

oil rinse, cfcg, seal with hemp oil, puff and go


----------



## Blue IntenZity (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Please tell me I can join...PLEASE!....I will be using scurl when I bun....and african royale when in braids or sew ins.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Blue IntenZity said:


> Please tell me I can join...PLEASE!....I will be using scurl when I bun....and african royale when in braids or sew ins.



Yes you may join,


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

My twists are soaking up the juice like there's no tomorrow. I was going back and forth between once a day and twice a day when my hair was just slicked back, but now that I am in twists, I HAVE to juice twice a day. Not sure why this is because I am definitely not dehydrated but my hair is drinking it up.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing. I made up a spray bottle filled with water, V05MM and evoo. I like this mixture but I'm sticking with juicing with scurl and will use the spray bottle to spritz the hair in the morning when bunning.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still on the juice diet


----------



## foxee (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still keeping it juicing under my crochet braids with CFCG.


----------



## prettykinks (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing over here. I have noticed that I have less SSKs.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicified no stopping. 
Ever been tired and go to sleep without juicing, tune in the middle of the night and realise what you did and jump up juice up and go back to sleep like you never miss a beat. Well yes that was me a few nights ago.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

^^ haha! That was me at about 3 am this morning!


----------



## Naturae (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Still juicified no stopping.
> Ever been tired and go to sleep without juicing, tune in the middle of the night and realise what you did and jump up juice up and go back to sleep like you never miss a beat. Well yes that was me a few nights ago.


 

 i keep some on the night stand just in case


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juiced today with S-Curl. then sealed with Castor oil. Then i braided my hair in 2 ponytails and put on a shower cap and tied with a silk scarf on top. I want to do see if that is going to help with my growth. I have to say I am having a growth spurt at the moment. Normally i dont see growth until 7 weeks. and for some reason my new growth was very visible in the middle of my third week post. So im so psych.


----------



## Vavavoom (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok, I've been hearing soooooooo much about the Jheri Juice Challenge and more about Jheri Juice. Now, I know we all cant be talking about the old school Jheri Curl....juice.
I must be missing something. Are y'all actually putting this in your hair and its growing?

I'm imagining my dad with his long Jheri Curl and all the wetness on his shoulder. This CANT be what y'all are doing. Somebody break it down please. I'm lost.


----------



## Vavavoom (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok I'm back 
 I started at the beginning and scanned thru the previous messages and got a better ideal of what the juice is. Oh lord! I never thought I'd be saying this but I'm in.
I'm anxious to see what lengths I'll achieve when end this.

Here are my current stats:

Current: My hair is currently smack dab in the middle of bsl & mbl.
Goal: wl

I'll be posting pics soon.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just switched my juice to StaSofFro spray since I ran out of Moisture Mist. I have some new mist coming in the mail so we'll see how the StaSof works over the next week or so depending on how long it takes for it to come.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just checking in...still in braids & still juicing


----------



## choctaw (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

hemp/coconut oil rinse, shealoe leave-in, juiced with cfcg, nice bantu knots for the pool today


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



prettykinks said:


> Still juicing over here. I have noticed that I have less SSKs.


 
How is baby handsomekinks doing? Has he been juicing? Lol!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Vavavoom said:


> Ok I'm back
> I started at the beginning and scanned thru the previous messages and got a better ideal of what the juice is. Oh lord! I never thought I'd be saying this but I'm in.
> I'm anxious to see what lengths I'll achieve when end this.
> 
> ...


 
Lol yesssss gurl, you need to get in on that juice!! It doesnt have to be drippin wet though...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing here too... my hair is doing great and i'm inching closer and closer to hl   and the juice is keeping my ends nice and healthy so that when my trim challenge is over and i can finally cut, i probably wont have to cut much off


----------



## choctaw (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juiced with Smooth n Shine curl activator, seal with coconut/castor oil.


----------



## tanjola (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing and got my hubby, child, and  my momma juicing! We are all loving the HS14N1 and HS dry look gel activator. It's a family affair!


----------



## HoneyA (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing and I've also started applying castor oil to my scalp again.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

^^ I have some castor oil coming in the mail. You said you apply it to your scalp HoneyA... do you also use it to seal? I am currently using avocado oil and LOVE it, but am just wondering if castor oil would be better, or if this is just a "it ain't broke, but I'm still tryna fix it" situation. I know castor oil helps to thicken hair. Is it also good for sealing in the juice?


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

all juiced for today


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'am done juicing for the day


----------



## My Friend (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey Chelz,

I'm still on the juice!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

No juicing for me until wash day (saturday), I straightened my hair b/c I needed a trim  ... juicing will make it revert. I'll be back on it next week.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

In my daily m&s, I'm jucing with scurl and sealing with kimmaytube's leave-in. So far, so good.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I finally found S-curl in Jamaica Yay. I prefer it to CFCG and I lerrrrve the smell.

did anyone notice that on the back of the bottle they advise that u to "seal in the moisture" with pink lotion?


----------



## vegasQT (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I want in! Avatar is my starting point.  I am going to use CFC Gold until that is used up and then SSF. I am natural and wear my hair curly 99% of the time.


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Cowashed.... back to semi-jucin in a ponytail until the 24th!


----------



## Embyra (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

these juicing threads are too much!!! live by tha juice die by tha juice ...juicehotline..... damn crackheads the lot of you.............ill be buying my juice b4 the end of the week


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm back juicing my hair


----------



## choctaw (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

puff n go with care free curl gold


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



SimJam said:


> I finally found S-curl in Jamaica Yay. I prefer it to CFCG and I lerrrrve the smell.
> 
> *did anyone notice that on the back of the bottle they advise that u to "seal in the moisture" with pink lotion?*


 
 I noticed it on the Scurl bottle, I think that anytime something says "oil moisturizer" it should be used as a sealant or not used at all!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



ms.blue said:


> I'm *back* juicing my hair


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



coconut said:


> these juicing threads are too much!!! live by tha juice die by tha juice ...juicehotline..... damn crackheads the lot of you.............ill be buying my juice b4 the end of the week



MmmmmHmmm thats what I THOUGHT!!! 


Get to Juicin'!!! oke:


.......


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



My Friend said:


> Hey Chelz,
> 
> I'm still on the juice!


 
Heyyyy DJ MyFriendable


----------



## Imani (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok, I tried S-curl (in the white bottle w/blue writing) back when I was relaxed and hated it on my fine strands.

But I had a set of kinky twists a while back, and used African Royale braid spray, and my hair loved it ('m transitioning, almost all natural now).  I just recently looked at the original post and realized that I was "juicing".  I sprayed some of the African Royale on my loose hair the other day out of frustration bc it was so dry and nothing was helping.  Lo and behold, I now bow down to the power of the juice!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



coconut said:


> these juicing threads are too much!!! live by tha juice die by tha juice ...juicehotline..... damn crackheads the lot of you.............ill be buying my juice b4 the end of the week


 


Today is wash day for me and I'm going to be back on the juice  

I really missed it too .. I feel like my hair was beggin for some all week .. and this felt like the longest week ever ...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

You guys, I have combined the juice challenge with the ceremides challenge. Never has my hair been so happy! I am now able to do a bun and transition with ease. I am so happy I found this thread and the ceremides thread.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

^^ yay! Congrats DD! I'm doing this too. I just started sealing my juice in with sunflower oil yesterday. So far so good!


----------



## Embyra (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> MmmmmHmmm thats what I THOUGHT!!!
> 
> 
> Get to Juicin'!!! oke:
> ...


----------



## Embyra (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



s4pphir3 said:


> Today is wash day for me and I'm going to be back on the juice
> 
> I really missed it too .. I feel like my hair was beggin for some all week .. and this felt like the longest week ever ...


 
*Jamaican style kissing my teeth* they didnt have the juice at my local store !!! im missing out on quality one on one juicing time!


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

just got kinky twists juicing with braid spray and nu gro moisturizer spray


----------



## Embyra (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



DDTexlaxed said:


> You guys, I have combined the juice challenge with the ceremides challenge. Never has my hair been so happy! I am now able to do a bun and transition with ease. I am so happy I found this thread and the ceremides thread.



juicing AND ceramides huh easy now you sure you can handle it....medics will be on standby @juicing hotline  if u need help and get overcome with the lusciousness of your smooth soft hair


----------



## choctaw (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Co-washed, juiced with cfcg/African Braid spray/distilled water mix. I made batch#5 of shealoe and the shea butter was GRITTY ... arrrrrrrrrrgh! 

I dumped the shealoe into a glass pot, added some sunflower oil and let everything melt. I used a handmixer to blend, let it cool and poured it into a tub. The sunflower oil smoothed out the grittiness of the shea butter. So now I got shealoe plus ceramide leave-in


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> Co-washed, juiced with cfcg/African Braid spray/distilled water mix. I made batch#5 of shealoe and the shea butter was GRITTY ... arrrrrrrrrrgh!
> 
> I dumped the shealoe into *a glass pot*, added some sunflower oil and let everything melt. I used a handmixer to blend, let it cool and poured it* into a tub*. The sunflower oil smoothed out the grittiness of the shea butter. So now I got shealoe plus ceramide leave-in



Sounds like the sheaaloe was planting flowers and taking baths lol 

Where do you buy your shea buttah from? Try www.coastalscents.com :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Watch this video, *FAST FORWARD TO 5:40!!!!!*  And Let YouR SOULLLLL GLOOOWWWWWWW!!!   


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAFRb1c-tb8&feature=channel


----------



## choctaw (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Sounds like the sheaaloe was planting flowers and taking baths lol
> 
> Where do you buy your shea buttah from? Try www.coastalscents.com :eyebrows2


 
Thanks for the link, Chelz. I ran out of shea butter and went to a local shop. The first 2 tubs were fine but the last tub is not the same quality. My sister told me about Nubian Heritage. I used to shop at Maadina when I lived in NYC so I will compare coastalscents & Nubian Heritage with Madina. I need a reliable source and the shop is too expensive.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> Thanks for the link, Chelz. I ran out of shea butter and went to a local shop. The first 2 tubs were fine but the last tub is not the same quality. My sister told me about Nubian Heritage. I used to shop at Maadina when I lived in NYC so I will compare coastalscents & Nubian Heritage with Madina. I need a reliable source and the shop is too expensive.


 

Yeah coastal scents has nice reviews, look at these vids on their shea butter, they also sell black soap, oils, african honey,etc. There are plenty of youtube vids on them, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouEXlh6_-dY&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUd1h3UCbkA&feature=related


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

^^^^ haven't gone through all the posts but how are you all using shea butter? can you use any shea butter? i have some but have used it on my face, never my hair. perhaps it can double for hair and face.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing. Started back with half water/half pure veg glycerine. My hair is loving it and I'm going to keep juicing till it gets cold.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> ^^^^ haven't gone through all the posts but how are you all using shea butter? can you use any shea butter? i have some but have used it on my face, never my hair. perhaps it can double for hair and face.


 
I mix up shealoe (shea butter, coconut oil, aloe vera gel) and use it on skin and hair. I have been in the pool almost daily this summer and it protects my hair from chlorine. There are many recipes on line, youtube and this vendors sells shealoe http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=shealoe&affiliate=32964 There may be other shealoe vendors listed in posts on LHCF.

I like unrefined raw shea butter for making shealoe. I like shealoe because it is soft and easy to apply to skin or hair. Some people whip their SB or buy it whipped.


----------



## Xaragua (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

hey ladies, I need help
I was in cornrows for the past two weeks and juicing regularly (just started baggying at night), but when i took my cornrows down tonight I felt like i was shedding/ breaking more than usual. This never happened before and i have been on the juice for over 6 months
 Could this be, because of products built up? any information will be appreciated


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

^ overmoisturizing maybe?


----------



## Imani (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Okay, I jumped in on this late, so i'm new to this.  I think I read thru all the posts, but never saw what people are going to do in the winter??? Is everyone still gonna be juicing?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

used WN last night and it just doesn't do it for me. Scurl is far better. Still juicing ba-bay.


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm continuing using qhemet ohhb and brbc in my hair right now until I get another weave next month.  I can't use glycerin products on or close to my scalp since it makes my scalp itch like crazy.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Imani said:


> Okay, I jumped in on this late, so i'm new to this.  I think I read thru all the posts, but never saw what people are going to do in the winter??? Is everyone still gonna be juicing?


 
I asked this a while back and I only got one or two responses. Luckily for me, I'll be under wigs, so I guess that qualifies as a humid environment. But I'm not sure.

I didn't juice at all yesterday! I completely forgot.


----------



## bklynLadee (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have natural hair. I also have a relaxed hairline ( I got married on July 24th and I weaved up my hair and I wanted the edges and hair left out at the top to match my weave...the rest of my hair that was braided up is natural). I prefer the CFCG it doesn't "sit" on top of my hair. I feel like CFCG really gets in my strands. I wonder why?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I ran out of my beloved BRX braid spray so I went out and bought 3bottles of it tonight along with a bottle of s-curl moisturizing spray. I will be using them tomorrow after my DC treatment.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing it up


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I haven't been checking in but I've been juicing consistently since starting the challenge. I juice 2x/day. Mostly I've been using Oyin's Juices & Berries and Hairveda's Hydrasilica.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing. Still hanging in there. Have a great week!


----------



## seemegrow (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



davisbr88 said:


> Ok so.... dumb question.
> What is everyone going to do when it gets cooler outside (unless you live in a humid area)?
> I know I can't use glycerin when it gets cooler here. Does having your hair under a wig qualify as a humid environment? Lol.


After the end of this month I'm switching from scurl to tw moisture mist- also getting some winter wigs. I used to baggy but don't think I will this winter.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Imani said:


> Okay, I jumped in on this late, so i'm new to this.  I think I read thru all the posts, but never saw what people are going to do in the winter??? Is everyone still gonna be juicing?


 
*I think it depends on your hair and what it needs; personally, I will juice until I OD no matter what the humidity or temp is outside...*


----------



## MsChelle (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*


I am still juicing daily....I think I may need to clarify. I used HS14n1 over the weekend and it literally sat on my hair and made it feel kinda stiff. So, tonite I am going to clarify and see how it feels.


----------



## PistolWhip (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing daily....I forget to check-in but I'm holding down the juicy front daily..


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I just finished juicing my hair after a nice long deep conditioning session. My scalp feels really clean again.


----------



## Naturae (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing but a modified version:
My hair is in micro two strand twists (no extensions) and in a bun for 3 weeks. I will be spritzing my ends only and alturnating between Eqyss Avocado Mist and Aphogee leave in spray. Don't want to get sick with damp hair on top of my head in these cooler months. However, since I'm moving to Florida I don't think I will have TOO much to worry about when it comes to winter weather.


----------



## foxee (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I ran out of CFCG and Target only carries S Curl, so I purchased that instead.  I like it so far and it seems more moisturizing than CFCG, but I'll use the whole bottle up before I decide to make it a staple.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Celie braids moisturized with cfcg, sealed with castor/almond oil and tucked into bantu knots.


----------



## Blue IntenZity (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just finished juicing with my s-curl and sealed with sweet almond oil.....back into bun.


----------



## jshor09 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Started juicing again.  I am trying out the Cfcg and still using scurl as well.  My daughter's hair loves the cfcg.  I'm not sure if mine does yet.  I do know it loves the scurl though.


----------



## afrochique (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm addicted to the juice!! Still juicing!


----------



## Xaragua (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Back to jucing my hair, gosh its hard sometimes... sometimes I want to wear my hair down or in a protective style without jucing it.... hmmm well anyways I am back to jucing, hmm don't know how long...


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



SingBrina said:


> Back to jucing my hair, gosh its hard sometimes... sometimes I want to wear my hair down or in a protective style without jucing it.... hmmm well anyways I am back to jucing, hmm don't know how long...


 I'm a newbie and it was getting to where my hair was becoming a burden with the 20 step process. I was moisturizing the hair in 4 sections, sealing in 4 sections with trying to evenly apply product to the hair, finger combing in 4 sections to keep tangles down, etc. That was way too time consuming. Now I lightly apply juice to my whole head, seal and baggy the ends. I only finger comb on wash days and just deal with the buildup of shed hairs once a week rather than daily. This process works so much better for me and takes up way less time. My dh sure loves the revised process.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> *Celie braids* moisturized with cfcg, sealed with castor/almond oil and tucked into bantu knots.


 
......


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Oh yeah, my hair is on a never ending roll of moisture . Living by the juice is sweet


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing. I'll be juicing to all my other goal lengths 

ETA: In winter I don't like how my hair feels when I moisturise with the activators so I'll be using a cream moisturiser mixed with just a tiny bit of juice.


----------



## jello_2001 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

If Rule #1 still applies I would love to join.  

My goal is to be apl by my 40th birthday in May but my dream is to be bsl by then.  I currently have SL hair with a global keratin treatment.  

I will most likely be using the 14 n 1 for this challenge.

I will try to post pics soon.  Thanks!


----------



## FearfullyMade (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still juicing, just under my wig for the next couple of weeks, then I'll be juicing under a sew-in.


----------



## csmith4204 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin but I'm shedding and experiencing breakage everytime I moisture my hair. It's not a lot but still would like to see no shedding and breakage.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



csmith4204 said:


> Still juicin but I'm shedding and experiencing breakage everytime I moisture my hair. It's not a lot but still would like to see no shedding and breakage.


 
Maybe you need to incorporate a protein treatment??


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



jello_2001 said:


> If Rule #1 still applies I would love to join.
> 
> My goal is to be apl by my 40th birthday in May but my dream is to be bsl by then.  I currently have SL hair with a global keratin treatment.
> 
> ...


 
YUp!! Youre in!!!


----------



## csmith4204 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Maybe you need to incorporate a protein treatment??


 
I started using Aphogee 2 minute once a week and I've done that twice already but that's not really working although my hair feels stronger. I even tried Nitrine Garlic Shampoo. I'm thinking about doing the 2 step this weekend but a little scared.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Originally Posted by choctaw  
Celie braids moisturized with cfcg, sealed with castor/almond oil and tucked into bantu knots.




Chelz said:


> ......


 
Celie braids is juiced again with cfcg, sealed and tucked into bantu knots


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



csmith4204 said:


> I started using Aphogee 2 minute once a week and I've done that twice already but that's not really working although my hair feels stronger. I even tried Nitrine Garlic Shampoo. I'm thinking about doing the 2 step this weekend but a little scared.


 
Yeah I see you are relaxed AND stretching so you may need the extra protein, the breakage could be coming from the demarcation line...and you probably havent used the ApHogee 2 min for long enough yet. Try taking garlic capsules for the shedding, but then again, shedding is normal so its most likely nothing to worry about unless it was shedding in clumps.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> Originally Posted by choctaw
> Celie braids moisturized with cfcg, sealed with castor/almond oil and tucked into bantu knots.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Do you take out the celie braid bantu knots in the murnin? :eyebrows2


----------



## bklynLadee (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

is anyone moisturizing in braids? I have four braids that I wear under my half wig. I take them down every morning and night to juice my hair thoroughly. but i keep feelin like thats a lot of manipulation. I just cant wrap my brain around moisturizing my hair in braids. what about the hair closer to the roots. how are they gettin any lovin?


----------



## choctaw (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Do you take out the celie braid bantu knots in the murnin? :eyebrows2


 
No. I am retired and don't have to meet a dress code. Its a simple quick style for frequent co-washing, pool, pilates, water aerobics. I can spray the knots with jheri juice between co-washes and its easy to untwist and apply a dab of oil on the ends. I wear a twistout/puff some days. A fishing cap is best on hot days when its 97+ degrees. My hair is really soft today so I'll do a twistout & do pilates, go fishing. I have swimming tomorrow so do a co-wash, juice, shealoe and get my celie braids ready for the pool


----------



## choctaw (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bklynLadee said:


> is anyone moisturizing in braids? I have four braids that I wear under my half wig. I take them down every morning and night to juice my hair thoroughly. but i keep feelin like thats a lot of manipulation. I just cant wrap my brain around moisturizing my hair in braids. what about the hair closer to the roots. how are they gettin any lovin?


 
Child pleeze, I use a spray bottle to moisturize braids, twists, bantu knots ... if its airborne its gonna penetrate ... 

I use a spray bottle with curl activator, braid spray and water.  You can moisturize from root to ends with a spray bottle. Use oil to seal the ends of braids. Sounds like your hair is perfectly protected


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bklynLadee said:


> is anyone moisturizing in braids? I have four braids that I wear under my half wig. I take them down every morning and night to juice my hair thoroughly. but i keep feelin like thats a lot of manipulation. I just cant wrap my brain around moisturizing my hair in braids. what about the hair closer to the roots. how are they gettin any lovin?



Are you using a comb everytime you take them aloose or are you just using your fingers? If you use a comb in your hair everytime you take them down then yes I would think that is too much manipulation.

I would say that you could use a braid spray for your hair and then get an applicator bottle so that you can apply moisture directly to your hair at the roots, but the braid spray alone should definitely get the roots.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> Child pleeze, I use a spray bottle to moisturize braids, twists, bantu knots ... if its airborne its gonna penetrate ...
> 
> I use a *spray bottle with curl activator, braid spray and water.*  You can moisturize from root to ends with a spray bottle. *Use oil to seal the ends of braids. *Sounds like your hair is perfectly protected



Sounds like a great idea Choc,


----------



## choctaw (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

3 celie braids juiced with cfcg after swim class. Going swimming again this evening


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Weaved it up on thursday. I still plan to juice but not daily


----------



## Xaragua (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey ladies I am still juicing and loving it.
Do you ladies wait a certain amount of time to cover you hair(satin or silk cap) after juicing? if so how long do you wait for?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



joseelie said:


> Hey ladies I am still juicing and loving it.
> Do you ladies wait a certain amount of time to cover you hair(satin or silk cap) after juicing? if so how long do you wait for?



Because I whole head baggy I cover immediately with a processing cap and at some point before I go to sleep I put on my satin cap.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am so sorry ladies but I'm afraid I have to step down from this challenge. I can't keep up with it anymore because I am doing some differnt things with my hair for now. Have fun and continue to enjoy the challenge and I wish everyone well.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I kinda slacked off on the juice last week (ran out of S-curl)  but I've re-upped and now back in full swing


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am still being faithful with the juice I am not a cheater or quitter just a juicer.


----------



## jello_2001 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

my hair is loving the juice.  I will wash and wear for an event tomorrow, but then back to the juice.


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I added some Infusium to the mix again last night and applied to each braid. I do like six per night. Loved how my hair felt today. It was silky. Wonder what it is in that Infusium. I get good results very time I mix with the juice. I'm going to use a bit each night. The next morning there is never any hair in the comb.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing consistently 2x/day.


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

All juiced for today!!


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Co-washed with patene nature fusion and elasta qp intense conditioner, blowdried my hair really straight and moisturize aohc, after put in two french braids with the ends pinned up.  Sorry for the run-on sentence (I'm really sleppy and I haven't really kept up in this thread).


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

mo's still juicing!!!  almost hl


----------



## choctaw (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juiced, sealed braids with almond/castor/coconut oil blend.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing twice daily. my hair is loving s-curl. ppl at work has even complimented how well my hair looks. i find that scurl works better as a daily moisturizer on straight, rollerset my hair rather than wavy, textured air dried hair. any ideas as to why that might be? i feel that all moisturizers just sit on top of the hair when i air dry. maybe i haven't found the right moisturizer to penetrate tha hair when doing a braid out.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin' under my half wig


----------



## Imani (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin w/African Royale Braid spray on loose hair. So far so good.


----------



## RayRayFurious (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing with my S-Curl.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing with my S-Curl. I dont have time to juice evvery day, But I do about 3-4x a week now. and I PS every day. Just trying to leave my hair alone and not manipulate them


----------



## choctaw (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing, ends sealed with hemp seed oil <glug glug glug>


----------



## divachyk (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still keeping it juicy juicy juice-say...sealing with jbco most times and extra virgin coconut oil other times


----------



## foxee (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing with S-Curl!


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

all juiced for today with my S-Curl/ water/oil mix


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

  

Lol,


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Bowing out, ladies. I've found a non-glycerin moisturizer that I prefer much better. HHG ladies!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

mo's still all juiced up...  juicey juicey yall


----------



## halee_J (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still doin' the juice and lovin' it


----------



## Urban (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still jucin'. Scurl rules.


----------



## lilikoi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



davisbr88 said:


> Bowing out, ladies. I've found a non-glycerin moisturizer that I prefer much better. HHG ladies!


 
Would you mind sharing? Please...


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i'm all juiced for today with my S-curl mix


----------



## Xaragua (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in and I am still Jucing.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing 2x/day. My hair  it.


----------



## RayRayFurious (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Yup. Yup. Still juicing.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing and retaining length very well!


----------



## My Friend (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am still on the juice.      Hey chelz


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicin' got me crazy!

Still juicing everyday. I switched to Sta Sof Fro and I think my hair likes it better than Worlds of Curls.


----------



## tamikachu =] (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in. I must say that the "juice" is making my life so much easier.


----------



## janda (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is it too late to join? I've been juicin' all summer with Bee Mine Juicy. I really love it and plan to continue using it.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing in my braids...I plan to take them out next week.


----------



## DivaD04 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

hello chelz, i just wanted to come in and say stay juicy!


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

As the humidity slides away (fall) is it still okay to juice my choice is hawaiian silky and I'm loving it. But I've heard of glycerin drying out peoples hair... Should I still be alright or call in my glycerin free moisturizers now? I'm in houston if that makes a diff.

I so wanna stay juicey


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just checking in. Still juicing with S-Curl and sealing with Castor Oil


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

It's been a while since I've checked in, but I've been juicin twice a day every day  I recently purchased CFCG since I ran out of my BRX spray. so far so good.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing 2x/day. Been using mostly Oyin's Juices & Berries and Anita Grant's Aloe Rose Oil Free Spritz. Been sealing with either Komaza's Moku Serum or Qhemet's Castor & Moringa Serum.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing with Hawaiian Silky. I love the juice!!!!


----------



## choctaw (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicey with cfcg


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing every second day now with African Gold Curl Activator. I have part of my hair in four braids and the front in a bun. Easy access. If I had to come up with a style I could fake one out of this arrangement.


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

havent checked in in a while still juicing wuth braid spray and nu gro spray...loving the moisture


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing with scurl. my hair soaks that stuff up and it makes it so soft.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



silenttullip said:


> As the humidity slides away (fall) is it still okay to juice my choice is hawaiian silky and I'm loving it. But I've heard of glycerin drying out peoples hair... Should I still be alright or call in my glycerin free moisturizers now? I'm in houston if that makes a diff.
> 
> I so wanna stay juicey



I've been wondering that as well.  I put juice on hold till I find out.   It's cold here already.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still keeping it juicy with S-curl.


----------



## Xaragua (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing


----------



## choctaw (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Poured the last bit of S Curl into the CFCG/African Braid spray spritz bottle ... Let's get ready to rumble!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still on the juice here


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicingnot stoping my NG loves the juice with the JBCO am 16wks post so you know I need the juice.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hi ladies. Still juicing strong with S-Curl and my hair is loving it! But I'll be using my juicers pass this week to wear a flat ironed style till Friday.


----------



## RayRayFurious (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing with S-Curl.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> still on the juice here


 
Hey Mz MoMo! Hows the hair doin, is it back on track? :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> Poured the last bit of S Curl into the CFCG/African Braid spray spritz bottle ... Let's get ready to rumble!!


 
Uh-oh... Scurl gone get u for that one, the CFCG was already mad at you about mixing it with braid spray but now the Scurl??? You done showed out. 

 And where is shealoe and cokie? Scurl STILL need to get on you for those two 






(insider)


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



silenttullip said:


> As the humidity slides away (fall) is it still okay to juice my choice is hawaiian silky and I'm loving it. But I've heard of glycerin drying out peoples hair... Should I still be alright or call in my glycerin free moisturizers now? I'm in houston if that makes a diff.
> 
> I so wanna stay juicey


 


lwilliams1922 said:


> I've been wondering that as well.  I put juice on hold till I find out.   It's cold here already.


 
It depends on what your hair likes/the climate in your area. Some ppl can juice year round .


----------



## RayRayFurious (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



silenttullip said:


> As the humidity slides away (fall) is it still okay to juice my choice is hawaiian silky and I'm loving it. But I've heard of glycerin drying out peoples hair... Should I still be alright or call in my glycerin free moisturizers now? I'm in houston if that makes a diff.
> 
> I so wanna stay juicey





lwilliams1922 said:


> I've been wondering that as well.  I put juice on hold till I find out.   It's cold here already.


 
This is an excellent post from Oyin Handmade with some tips on using glycerin-based products:
Oyin Handmade – glycerin in winter? don’t be scared!


----------



## afrochique (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



RayRayFurious said:


> This is an excellent post from Oyin Handmade with some tips on using glycerin-based products:
> Oyin Handmade – glycerin in winter? don’t be scared!


 
I personally have no problem using the juice during winter time. (But what do I know, I'm in Texas!)  
I think those that are fearful can use a water-based moisturizer like braid spray, maybe?
I also think baggying can help.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



janda said:


> Is it too late to join? I've been juicin' all summer with Bee Mine Juicy. I really love it and plan to continue using it.


 
Never too late to get juicayyy wit it!!!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still keeping it juicalicious with my nightly baggy of scurl!! scurl has even become my wash day leave-in. yay scurl.


----------



## Michelle Obama fan (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have been busy but I had phenomenal results with Juicing. I did a length check and not only did I retain but it has grown so much. I'm not BSL. I will post pictures but I'm not sure how to blot out my face.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Michelle Obama fan said:


> I have been busy but I had phenomenal results with Juicing. I did a length check and not only did I retain but it has grown so much. I'm not BSL. *I will post pictures but I'm not sure how to blot out my face.*


 
Yayyyyy! 

Try this website: FotoFlexer - The world's most advanced online photo editor

Load your picture and then click on "decorate"...then u can put a sticker over your face or erase your face...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I will be juicing my twists this winter for sure. I will be protective styling all winter in prep for my BC in the Spring. I've decided to not have an extra long transition after all.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



DDTexlaxed said:


> I will be juicing my twists this winter for sure. I will be protective styling all winter in prep for my BC in the Spring. *I've decided to not have an extra long transition after all.*


 
Yeah, it takes some serious patience, but if you are cool with short(er) hair then youre good! I just didnt want a drastic change in length. Hows the new growth coming along, is it diggin the juice? :eyebrows2


----------



## My Friend (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey chelz

I am still on the juice. I can't wait to see all of the pics of the juice heads next year.


----------



## HoneyA (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still juicing. Just bought another Care Free curl Gold. I am bunning for the next few months until Christmas. Do not need any breakage this winter.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



HoneyA said:


> I'm still juicing. Just bought another Care Free curl Gold. I am bunning for the next few months until Christmas. Do not need any breakage this winter.


 
Hey girl 

Sounds like a great plan, just make sure the buns dont cause any breakage

I left my bottle of CFCG back at home...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Yeah, it takes some serious patience, but if you are cool with short(er) hair then youre good! I just didnt want a drastic change in length. Hows the new growth coming along, is it diggin the juice? :eyebrows2


 
So far, my hair is loving it. However, the longer I transition, the longer I desire to be relaxed. I haven't had hair this long in a long time and I am torn as to what to do.  I am also learning that if I could achieve strait hair without a relaxer, then why relax? It will take me a long time to catch up on this length if I BC.  I'm so torn.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still keeping things juicy with my S-curl.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing with Hawaiian Silky.


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Its been awhile since im wearing a weave but for my leave out after I co washed with yes to cucumbers, I used ohhb and brbc.  I realized how much my hair loves glycerin (my scalp doesn't)


----------



## GraceV (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hi ladies. I've been an on and off juicer this past summer and my hair loved it but I stopped because of my concern with glycerin and winter weather. I read the Oyin info linked in one of the posts but it doesn't really help me-- I'm texlaxed and the LAST thing I need to expose my hair to in the a.m. before heading out is steam (reversion anyone?). Any modification tips for texlaxed hair?


When I used S-Curl in the summer almost everyone thought I was natural. Is there a brand of juice that moisturizes but doesn't revert my texlaxed 4z hair to a more natural-looking state?


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing 2x/day


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have been using my juice (Curl activator) everyday and loving it. Sometimes I apply it twice a day and but most of the times I do it once. Im getting good results with it


----------



## choctaw (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Uh-oh... Scurl gone get u for that one, the CFCG was already mad at you about mixing it with braid spray but now the Scurl??? You done showed out.
> 
> And where is shealoe and cokie? Scurl STILL need to get on you for those two
> 
> ...


 
Scurl, shealoe and cokie huddled together in that bottle singing Activator spirituals. There's a new player in town called Bollywood (hibiscus fenugreek tea leave-in). At the end of every co-wash, the horn section of the orchestra segues into Kool n the Gang: Hollywood Swingin' ... Bollywood can keep hair moist for days, a little distilled water and he is resurrected. Hold on a sec, I see the activator spray bottle trying to spear the distilled water spray bottle with the metal tail of a rat tail comb. These fools already missed once and poked a hole in one of my applicator bottles. Let me dispense some peace up in hyeah ....


----------



## foxee (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin' with S-Curl and my bottle is almost gone.  I love CFCG and all, but I think S-Curl keeps my hair more moisturized.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Sings: Still juicing, juicing. I'm juicing lol.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing with scurl, cfcg in distilled water


----------



## HoneyA (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Yeah Chelz, so I bunned for about a day or two. I think I'll leave bunning for when I am at home. After all my summer braid outs, I look so plain with the buns. I cannot do it. The juicing continues but the buns have to go unless I can find a way to jazz them up and switch them up so they do not cause any breakage. I do need to find a protective style for winter though and it is quickly approaching.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am still juicing. I am 14 weeks post today, and I am style-challenge. I end up wearing crochet hats and caps almost every day


----------



## My Friend (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

S curl is my friend.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am still juicey yes I am not stopping now.


----------



## RockCreak (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

WoW! It's beena  minute since I've posted anythign here.

I am still juicing.  I use a combo of things.  Since I've transitioned over 6 months ago, it's easier to juice and toss in a puff.  I guess this is my style for the winter.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey where is everybody?   Still keeping it juicy with S-curl.


----------



## Naturae (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have stopped using the juice since I had been dry bunning. But now that I have moved to a warmer climate I can use the juice again. I have my own special concoction which includes some sulfur powder because I am in braid extensions... (sulfur keeps my edges from breaking and my ends strong). After I come out of braids in December I plan on doing another henna treatment then back to the juice & braids!

My hair is growing slower than it has before... I only have about a half inch of new growth since July.  So it will take me almost exactly til 2014 to reach my WL goal. Oh well...hhg everyone


----------



## foxee (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I couldn't get my S-Curl out of the spray bottle this morning.  Initially I thought it was because I'm running low, but when I unscrewed the pump I noticed the product looked really thick.  It's been chilly here in the morning so I guess it's reacting with the glycerin.  I may have to start mixing the S-Curl with another product or ditch it in the colder months if it gets worse.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



foxee said:


> I couldn't get my S-Curl out of the spray bottle this morning.  Initially I thought it was because I'm running low, but when I unscrewed the pump I noticed the product looked really thick.  It's been chilly here in the morning so I guess it's reacting with the glycerin.  I may have to start mixing the S-Curl with another product or ditch it in the colder months if it gets worse.


 
Well alot of things thicken when they are cold...how is it working for your hair?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> Scurl, shealoe and cokie huddled together in that bottle singing Activator spirituals. *There's a new player in town called Bollywood (hibiscus fenugreek tea leave-in).*



Ohhhh reallyyy?  Does this "Bollywood" character come by the way of the Juice Gods???



choctaw said:


> *At the end of every co-wash*, the *horn section of the orchestra segues into Kool n the Gang: Hollywood Swingin' *... Bollywood can keep hair moist for days, a little distilled water and *he is resurrected.* Hold on a sec, *I see the activator spray bottle trying to spear the distilled water spray bottle *with *the metal tail of a rat tail comb.* These fools already missed once and *poked a hole in one of my applicator bottles.* Let me dispense some peace up in hyeah ....



......................


----------



## foxee (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Well alot of things thicken when they are cold...how is it working for your hair?


 
I had to unscrew the pump and pour some in my hand.  Normally that it wouldn't be an issue but I am wearing crochet braids so spraying a product would be much simpler.  I have a litlte CFCG left in a spray bottle and I notice it wasn't as thick as the S Curl (less glycerin maybe?) so I may switch back to that.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I've been away for a while although I'm still juicing. I think I need a thicker moisturizing alternative now that it's cooling off. Are you guys still using scurl or going with something different?


----------



## choctaw (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Ohhhh reallyyy?  Does this "Bollywood" character come by the way of the Juice Gods???
> 
> ......................


Bollywood is a herbal tea leave-in. The best way to re-activate him is with juice. I use distilled water when the humidity is too low for juice to kick in. We have not had rain in 30+ days here


----------



## afrochique (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing with Carefree Curl. My hair did not like it in the summer, but it is loving it this cold season. (I wasn't going to throw the bottle away).


----------



## aleemah (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

i was in another thread and someone mentioned the s-curl no drop spray and I am curious to know, is it used as a moisturizer? Anyone who has had any experience with this can you give me more info about it. i was thinking about getting it. I would say that i have a type 4a hair
thanks


----------



## divachyk (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

stopping by to say hello to everyone! i'm not really juicing that much these days. i've taken interest in a thicker moisturizer now that it's cooling off. i may pick the juice back up soon but right now i don't want to put down my Bee Mine Balanced Moisturizer.


----------



## kittykhat (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

What is the best "juice" and should I use it on dry or wet hair? Thanks.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



aleemah said:


> i was in *another thread and someone mentioned the s-curl no drop spray* and I am curious to know, is it used as a moisturizer? *Anyone who has had any experience with this can you give me more info about it. i was thinking about getting it. I would say that i have a type 4a hair*
> thanks



Nonie

Yes Scurl is used as a moisturizer, all of the jheri juices are moisturizers!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



kittykhat said:


> What is the best "juice" and should I use it on dry or wet hair? Thanks.



kittykhat


There is no best juice, it all depends on what your hair likes. I think the juice works best on dry hair.


----------



## Xaragua (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> kittykhat
> 
> 
> There is no best juice, it all depends on what your hair likes. I think the juice works best on dry hair.


 Can you explain why it is best if you use it on dry hair?


----------



## choctaw (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juicing with cfcf/scurl mix


----------



## halee_J (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still here, still jucin'


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



joseelie said:


> Can you explain why it is best if you use it on dry hair?


 
joseelie

Well alot of ppl say that it feels or works best on the hair when it is dry. Maybe because when your hair is wet their is already moisture present.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I love S-curl.


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing. I should get some more juice tomorrow. I'm running out. 

Has anyone seen improved retention from it? Has anyone actually taken before and during pics? I haven't been obsessively measuring my hair growth for a while because I suck at taking back of the head pics but people have commented that my hair seems to grow like weeds from one month to the next so I would imagine something is happening.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Haven't checked in for a while now, but I've been juicing everyday still  I'm almost done with my second bottle of CFCG lol


----------



## choctaw (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing


----------



## cadi (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hi can i join in ive just started using kinky curly custard last night and i like the result but am not sure if its good or not ive made a thread about it when i could'nt find this thread
i used to use Aubry gel but it leaves my hair sort of stiff so i use it only when am bored maybe once every now and then


----------



## halee_J (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still on the juice


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> So basically you are saying that your ends feel dry by the end of the day? Well they are the oldest part of your hair and maybe there is a porosity issue, have you tried the kimmaytube leave-in? That might help you out, as well as maybe add something a bit thicker to your ends for extra moisturizing, such as elasta QP mango butter, etc.


 
^^I know I went and dug up an old post of yours @Chelz but this is so true. I talked about my porosity issues here before. As of late it's been my ends only(I been steaming) that have slightly had this issue. Anyhow I was going to lurk and leave but once again lhcf has given me reason to testify. Since adding wheat germ oil/steaming if I stay on top of my ends there is almost No problem with porosity. Well I have also revisited The Juice (i didn't like it before it just sat thereerplexed) I did a twist out with carefree gold and nothing else


So thank you ladies for the inspiration. My hair is not oily, weighed down or overly anything!I'm going to work on getting a less/dull outcome but.. I am now sure I will be a juicer for life.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



cadi said:


> *Hi can i join in* ive just started using kinky curly custard last night and i like the result but am not sure if its good or not ive made a thread about it when i could'nt find this thread
> i used to use Aubry gel but it leaves my hair sort of stiff so i use it only when am bored maybe once every now and then



Sure you can!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



BlaqBella said:


> ^^I know I went and dug up an old post of yours @Chelz but this is so true. I talked about my porosity issues here before. As of late it's been my ends only(I been steaming) that have slightly had this issue. Anyhow I was going to lurk and leave but once again lhcf has given me reason to testify. Since adding wheat germ oil/steaming if I stay on top of my ends there is almost No problem with porosity. Well I have also revisited The Juice (i didn't like it before it just sat thereerplexed) I did a twist out with carefree gold and nothing else
> View attachment 100814
> 
> So thank you ladies for the inspiration. My hair is not oily, weighed or overly anything!I'm going to work on getting a less/dull outcome but.. I am now sure I will be a juicer for life.



Lol no more lurking!! Badddd Bad BlaqBella 

And thats awesomeee that u figured out how to keep your ends in good shape.    

I'm diggin that twist out:eyebrows2 , just wish I could expand the pic If you want extra shine just smooth on a bit of your fav. oil/serum after you juice or while you are taking your twists down. 

Thanks for checking in!!


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm juicing but its on and off.  I just used ohhb &brbc and the hair feels fine.


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

what are those products?^^


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



BlaqBella said:


> what are those products?^^





Burdock Root Butter Cream & Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm 

Moisturize & Style


----------



## My Friend (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I wuv my juice


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Im back on the juice wagon..I found my juice or moreso gel..The Long Aid curl activator for dry hair is the bees knees..oh my hair is moist..


----------



## divachyk (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ladies, I really need your input --- I live in Florida. I don't live in the super duper hot part of Florida. I live in Northwest Florida were temperatures are much cooler than Central (Orland)/South Florida (Miami). In my area, temps are in the 60s and humidity is around 70%. I find that juicing is drying my hair out now that the temp has cooled off. I know the humidity is still fairly high in percentage but for some reason unknown to me, my hair is not responding the same as it was when it was summer. What are you ladies (that live in cold climates and have low humidity) doing to combat the potentially drying effects of using glycerin based products in the winter. My staple is S-curl. I need to figure this out as I feel that the drying effects has lead to some breakage. All responses appreciated and welcomed. Sorry if this was asked before.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> Ladies, I really need your input --- I live in Florida. I don't live in the super duper hot part of Florida. I live in Northwest Florida were temperatures are much cooler than Central (Orland)/South Florida (Miami). In my area, temps are in the 60s and humidity is around 70%. I find that juicing is drying my hair out now that the temp has cooled off. I know the humidity is still fairly high in percentage but for some reason unknown to me, my hair is not responding the same as it was when it was summer. What are you ladies (that live in cold climates and have low humidity) doing to combat the potentially drying effects of using glycerin based products in the winter. My staple is S-curl. I need to figure this out as I feel that the drying effects has lead to some breakage. All responses appreciated and welcomed. Sorry if this was asked before.



Idk you might have to lay off the glycerin for awhile if your hair keeps feeling dry or try another product with glycerin further down on the list? Maybe a creamier thicker product than S-curl


----------



## cadi (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juicin with kinky kurly mixed with water
have any one of you guys noticed any shedding when using Burdook rootbutter cream??


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

How is everyone doing with the juice, I am still doing it,
I have been using a rosewater and glycerin mix and usually I sealed with castor oil which makes my hair really sticky and oily, but I tried sealing with shea butter this past week and it is working wonderfully! My hair feels moisturized and not as oily. I am loving this challenge!!!


----------



## afrochique (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing with S-Curl.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing ... added rosewater to the scur/cfcg mix and it sprays better and feels great on scalp


----------



## RayRayFurious (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing. Picked up some Carefree Curl when I ran out of S-Curl. Not sure if I like it as much as the S-Curl. 

Gotta remember, if it ain't broke...


----------



## choctaw (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still loving the cfcg/scurl mixed with rosewater


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey Ladies, I disappeared for a while ... I'm not juicing with the cfcg anymore (not really fond of it) I may switch to scurl but for now I'm using a homemade spritz.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still using my S-curl.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing.... dont know how many of the orig juicers are still here but glad to see the juice is still alive lol


----------



## RockCreak (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hey Ladies.... I'm still juicing!

I really need to update pics.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

A combo of juice in rosewater sealed with oil works better in cold, windy conditions.


----------



## afrikurl (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am still juicing and so is baby afrikurl. I actually just juiced us both up and am wearing a JJC(Jheri curl juice cap) as  I type. I stopped for a few weeks trying out the kimmaytube leave in. My hair was soft but  it wasn't as good as the juice. At times I added glycerin to the concoction. That was much better. I just bought another jar of Long Aid on Black Friday. I think I've been thru 4 2lb jars since the original challenge started in march.


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

*comes crawling back2dajuice*


----------



## janda (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I"m still using Bee Mine Juicy. No adverse effects despite the cold weather. I moisturize at night with Juicy and seal with WGO.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MaxJones said:


> *comes crawling back2dajuice*



 Is that youuuu MondoDismo???


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Is that youuuu MondoDismo???



LOL even I forgot my old s/n.  But yes, it is I.  I missed y'all.

I actually didn't realize that I had signed up for the second part of the challenge.  I had to read the first post.  #62, if I am not  mistaken.

I have been juicing, and I finally got my scalp issues under control.  I use the Organics Texture My Way Lotion as my main moisturizer, and throughout the week I just spray my hair with something that has glycerin.  That "something" happens to be Oyin Handmade Juices and Berries.  


I have been noticing that I am actually retaining length.  I can actually pull my hair into a ponytail.  And it's not even struggling to breathe!!!

I asked my sister to pull my hair down in teh back to see where it was.  You know what she said to me?  "I have never seen you with this much hair on your head".  

...Guess I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## cadi (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing  with kinky curly custard love n it


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I still juice. Its my primary moisturizer. Cheap and keeps hair soft and not oily. Love it.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing with combo (juices, rosewater, glycerin, water) is easier to spray. does good job in cold weather and keeps the henna happy


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ok it's official .. my hair hates cfcg 

I'm cutting it out of my reggie all together and sticking to my rosewater & glycerin. I just recently added evoo to my shea butter and used it to seal my damp hair  

I  it & my hair does too!!!


----------



## SimJam (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

ladies, just came in here to say that Ive moved on from the juice .... wellfor now

Ive been useing aloevera juice, SAA, hibiscus tea and water for my leave in now and my hair's been loving it. The juice will always be there for backup but I was always looking for amore natural alternative 


have fun mah juicies !!!!!

HHG


----------



## Platinum (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

In braids now but still juicing everyday with either Worlds of Curls, African Royale braid spray or Sta Sof Fro.


----------



## RayRayFurious (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Carefree Curl Activator and I are having it out. I think I'm going back to S-Curl...My hair likes it better.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I am still juicing everyday I cannot do without it. I am 6mths post and should be perming next week. I know is the juice and the JBCO that kept me going this long.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Haven't checked in in quite a while but I'm still juicing daily


----------



## mrslollis (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm in! I know it's late wish I would have taken pictures since I have been using hawaiian silky. Oh well this is as good as time as any


----------



## choctaw (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juice plus a shot of castor oil


----------



## divachyk (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hiya! I haven't checked in A LONG WHILE but I'm not juicing daily. I'm not using a different combo and that's working a little better.

Spritz ng every 2-3 days with Taaliah Waajid and massage it in
Use BM Balanced Cream Moisturizer as my daily moisturizer
Seal with oil of choice

The Taaliah Waajid and helped hydrate my ng better than scurl and I don't have to use it daily. I find that it helps me detangle better too.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I've returned to the juice (homemade spritz of glycerin and water) for moisturization...nothing else I tried this winter worked very well for my hair. My hair missed the juice...


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing but not as consistent as I would like. I need to get back on it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I've returned to the juice (homemade spritz of glycerin and water) for moisturization...nothing else I tried this winter worked very well for my hair. My hair missed the juice...



cant beat home made juice either... the only way to juice imo


----------



## halee_J (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



divachyk said:


> Hiya! I haven't checked in A LONG WHILE but I'm not juicing daily. I'm not using a different combo and that's working a little better.
> 
> Spritz ng every 2-3 days with Taaliah Waajid and massage it in
> Use BM Balanced Cream Moisturizer as my daily moisturizer
> ...



 I find it works better on my NG too. I'll start using it again when I get around 4-5 months post.


----------



## cadi (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still uicing i ran out of kkcc so ill use up my Ao B5 till i order kkcc


----------



## choctaw (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Sprayed twist out with juice combo, made 8 twists, sealed with castor/coconut oils infused with ayurvedic herbs and topped with satin bonnet.


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still moisturising, sometimes with the juice sometimes with shea butter now in the winter.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm back on the juice since my BC. I juice my twists with my Smooth n Shine activator gel. I also use it with Qhemet products for super moisture!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Hello All! I juiced with scurl last night for old time sake. I juiced and baggied for a few hours.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MaxJones said:


> *LOL even I forgot my old s/n.*  But yes, it is I.  I missed y'all.
> 
> *I actually didn't realize that I had signed up for the second part of the challenge.*  I had to read the first post.  #62, if I am not  mistaken.
> 
> ...



Lmao Sorry I'm late responding back

Awww we missed you too, those that are left of us. Its winter time, the juice wagon done fell apart!

And you already know if you even "breathe" near the thread you have to sign your life off to the juice, quit playin

Yes that ponytail sounds on point, you gotta let it breathe, before it was like...its gettin tight in here, pop that hair band, air it out.(Drake?) 

Oh how long was your hair in teh back???:eyebrows2 Gimme dat juicetimonial chile!! And ummmmm how much hair your sis have? :scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



RockCreak said:


> Hey Ladies.... I'm still juicing!
> 
> I really need to update pics.



I see you updated your siggy! See, Dont let the fine curlies fool ya, they make a nice big juicy puff puff!!


----------



## cadi (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I recieved my Kccc today so back to my love and put B5 on hold


----------



## choctaw (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Its winter time, the juice wagon done fell apart!
> 
> And you already know if you even "breathe" near the thread you have to sign your life off to the juice, quit playin



You have to cowgirl up with some castor oil or rosewater! We is hunkered down out here circling the wagons and repelling frozen glycerin arrows from DryAzABone


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



choctaw said:


> You have to cowgirl up with some castor oil or rosewater! *We is hunkered down out here circling the wagons and repelling frozen glycerin arrows from DryAzABone*


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



cadi said:


> I recieved my Kccc today so back to my love and put B5 on hold



What is B5? :scratchch


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing.  I switched from HS14n1 to SCurl no drip.  I LOVE the SCurl so much.  I can even use it to wrap my hair when I'm wearing my hair down and I still get that swang.  So it's my daily moisturizer for ps and wearing my hair down.  LOVES it.  See my year end update in siggy.

Thanks!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



bebezazueta said:


> Still juicing.  I switched from HS14n1 to SCurl no drip.  I LOVE the SCurl so much.  I can even use it to wrap my hair when I'm wearing my hair down and I still get that swang.  So it's my daily moisturizer for ps and wearing my hair down.  LOVES it.  See my year end update in siggy.
> 
> Thanks!



Ok I see you! You got alot of growth, That bun is real shiny, juiced to the max!


----------



## cadi (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> What is B5? :scratchch


 
 Aubrey B5 design gel


----------



## halee_J (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicy juicy  I need to re-up my S-curl. Will pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm still juicing & it has paid off. I will post pics later today.


----------



## dyh080 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

do any of you ladies on this challenge have natural hair?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



dyh080 said:


> do any of you ladies on this challenge have natural hair?


 
I do, I'm 6 months post bc. I'm a tightly coiled 4a. Chelz just bc'd too.  Actually I believe there are quite a few ladies that are natural participating in this challenge.  

I've gotten off my juice game but need to get back on. I need to purchase a "juice" with some protein in it. I want to balance my juicing. I'm in this No Buy challenge so that is complicating things a bit. I'm thinking about making my own until I truly want to take a pass for the No Buy Challenge. I mean it is only the 7th day.


----------



## dyh080 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

@Shay...thanks

Any others?....besides myself & Shay who are
1. not transitioning
2. do not hide their hair under wigs or weaves
3. not wearing extensions

In other words...simply juicing and wearing as if you had a jheri curl?


----------



## janda (Jan 7, 2011)

Still juicing with Bee Mine Juicy.


----------



## afrochique (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm juicing with S-Curl!!!!


----------



## choctaw (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



dyh080 said:


> @Shay...thanks
> 
> Any others?....besides myself & Shay who are
> 1. not transitioning
> ...




my hair is natural. I had a relaxer once about 30 years ago and chopped it off after a few months. I don't wear wigs, weaves and stopped wearing extensions last winter because it was killing my edges.

I wear my hair in braid/twist outs, chunky fro, celie braids.  There is no way in h*** it looks like a jheri curl


----------



## choctaw (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Shay72 said:


> I do, I'm 6 months post bc. I'm a tightly coiled 4a. Chelz just bc'd too.  Actually I believe there are quite a few ladies that are natural participating in this challenge.
> 
> I've gotten off my juice game but need to get back on. *I need to purchase a "juice" with some protein in it.* I want to balance my juicing. I'm in this No Buy challenge so that is complicating things a bit. I'm thinking about making my own until I truly want to take a pass for the No Buy Challenge. I mean it is only the 7th day.



do a search for Mz.MoMo's home made juice. she uses infusium 23 in her mix


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



dyh080 said:


> do any of you ladies on this challenge have natural hair?





dyh080 said:


> @Shay...thanks
> 
> Any others?....besides myself & Shay who are
> 1. not transitioning
> ...



Yes, as Shay72 mentioned, I am now completely natural as of recently and will continue to wear my hair aloose.  

Are you having good results thus far? :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



gvin89 said:


> I'm still juicing & it has paid off.* I will post pics later today.*



Thats great to hear, but where's them pitchas???


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing...


----------



## cadi (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



dyh080 said:


> @Shay...thanks
> 
> Any others?....besides myself & Shay who are
> 1. not transitioning
> ...


 
I am 100 natural and wear my hair in small bun


----------



## choctaw (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing ... topped off my juice bottle with rosewater, tablespoon of Olde Jamaican Black Castor Oil and shot of GVP Infusium 23. my twistouts got swang ... they spinnin 'Mobsta, they spinnin!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm bowing out. I haven't used my juice in a while and with so much on my plate planning a wedding in 8 months, I won't have it on my mind to do. GL ladies and HHG!


----------



## Embyra (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

which of the Care Free Curl contain protein?erplexed


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



coconut said:


> which of the Care Free Curl contain protein?erplexed



I believe the CFC Gold activators and moisturizers contain protein. It's been a while since I used them.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I haven't checked in with this challenge in a while but I'm still juicing. I'm back in braids for a while and I'm retaining well. I think I may need to step it up on the protein more often because I noticed a few split ends after my last braid takedown.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Platinum said:


> I believe the CFC Gold activators and moisturizers contain protein. It's been a while since I used them.



thanks i will just get lusters s curl


----------



## choctaw (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

still juicing in twists


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 14, 2011)

I can't stomach the smell of curl activator to use it but enjoy!


----------



## janda (Feb 14, 2011)

I almost forgot about this challenge. But I'm still juicin' every night with Bee Mine Juicy then sealing with WGO. It's been a great combo.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Been juicing every morning. I just forget at night. I will try to remember.


----------



## afrochique (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Juicing nightly with S-Curl.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



coconut said:


> which of the Care Free Curl contain protein?erplexed





Platinum said:


> I believe the CFC Gold activators and moisturizers contain protein. It's been a while since I used them.



Yes, all of the CFC contain proteins like wheat/amino acids and what not.

Also, Hawaiian Silky has vegetable protein.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



prettyhair73 said:


> I can't stomach the smell of curl activator to use it but enjoy!



Have you smelled all of them?? The Hawaiian Silky does not have the same smell as Scurl or CFC.


----------



## RayRayFurious (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing. I think I need to buy a case of S-curl. I go through a bottle a month. I'd definitely save money.

Anyone using any organic juices, like Oyin Handmade's products? I'm afraid to ditch the S-curl because it works so well (and the other juices I've used don't compare), but I want to use more natural product eventually...


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing...


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



RayRayFurious said:


> Still juicing. I think I need to buy a case of S-curl. I go through a bottle a month. I'd definitely save money.
> 
> Anyone using any organic juices, like Oyin Handmade's products? I'm afraid to ditch the S-curl because it works so well (and the other juices I've used don't compare), but I want to use more natural product eventually...


 
I use Oyin's Juices & Berries, Hairveda's Hydrasilica, and Shea Moisture's Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist. I love them all. Oh yeah I also use Curls Lavish Curls. I am thinking of using the aloe vera juice and oil combo that I use for my pre poo too bc as soon as that stuff hits my hair my curls pop and my hair is instantly moisturized.


----------



## maxineshaw (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Lmao Sorry I'm late responding  back
> 
> Awww we missed you too, those that are left of us. Its winter time, the juice  wagon done fell apart!
> 
> ...





 Hi *Chelz*!!! 



See, told you I'd find this post.  I didn't  think it would be so easy though.  WHERE THE HECK IS EVERYBODY??? Then again, I  just signed back in for the first time since 1-2-2011 at 10:59pm (_according  to LHCF...I'm not that meticulous_). 



_Dat juicetimonial_...


 I have no idea how long my hair is in the back exactly, but it is not far  from APL.  I've never been a fan of measuring my hair.  I'm so happy to be seeing results.  Yes, I am still juicing.  I will  forever be juicing.  I'm just no longer using the Africa's Best product.  I have decided to  stick with Qhemet products for 2011.  I don't care to reapply my moisturizers  throughout the week.  With QB, I only have to apply it once after I wash my hair.  Then if I really want to, I can spritz.  Spritzing is not a necessity though.  I am still using Oyin's Juice and Berries (same bottle).  I'm thinking about purchasing the OHHB.  I'm not sure if it's necessary.  




It's funny you should ask me about my sister.  If I had replied back when you posted this comment, I would have said she's a permie scrapping APL (although she needed a haircut).  However, she big chopped like two weeks ago.  It was so funny.  She just randomly walked out of the bathroom with no hair on her ponytail with this huge Kool-Aid man grin on her face.  Her hair was still 'swept' up in a ponytail fashion when she cut.  So, when she combed her hair down it looked absolutely ridiculous and uneven.  It's a good thing that she just kept a little permed hair because she plans on transitioning using halfwigs and other weave items (...not my thing if you can't tell).


Feels good to be back on the board.  Off to read celebrity gossip


----------



## halee_J (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still around, changed my juice though. Right now, I'm loving Sofn'free curl activator & moisturizer


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Is this challenge still going on for 2011?

I would like to join if this challenge is still open. 

When I first shaved my head I used Stay So Fro and it worked wonderfully for me. It was all I used. After I wore extensions for a few months and took them out it didn't work the same. So I tried a lot of different things.

Last weekend, I sprayed a mixture of water, glycerin and aloe vera on my hair and my hair was so soft and stayed moistured. It was greasy and sticky though which I think I can minimize by adjusting the water/glycerin mixture.

This weekend I sprayed my hair again with a more diluted mixture and then put in two strand twists using Kinky Kurly Curling Custard and my twists look fabulous and feel moisturized.

So next shampoo I want to try it again, adjusting the water/glycerin ratios and see if I have the same results.

So I want to


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin' as well using my water/glycerin mix and Smooth n Shine Curl Activator Gel


----------



## divachyk (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I fought a good fight and held my own for a while but I'm officially dropping from this challenge. Scurl was not good to me while it was winter and I've since found a new love - Bee Mine Balanced Cream Moisturizer. I will try my Scurl again when the weather gets nice and hot but not until


----------



## klowdnyne (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I had to give it up for the winter.  Since it was unusually cold that CFC was not working for me.   I will definitely start back once the weather is consistently warm again.


----------



## jshor09 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



faithVA said:


> Is this challenge still going on for 2011?
> 
> I would like to join if this challenge is still open.
> 
> ...




Yes of course, I added your name to the list!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin' daily


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> Yes of course, I added your name to the list!


 
Thank You. I am just shampooing my hair from 3 weeks ago. The water/glycerin mix worked fabulously in my hair except it was a little greasy. So couldn't to play around with the ratios. 

Tonight I am trying a variation of Chicoro's leave in: AVG, Glycerin, Oil. I am using S-curl for the gylcerin and adding a leave in to use up some products. Hopefully it will work well. If not I will apply the water/glyercin mix and then twist it up KCCC.

But for 3 weeks my hair has been like butter. It has kept its style and stayed moisturized. I am excited and loving my hair for a change.


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

its been a while but im still juicing....just bought some hawaiin silky looovvesss it!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still only juicing once a day when my goal is 2x. Every now & again I will remember to refresh during the day. I'm thinking I will be finished with my Hairveda Hydrasilica (I have tons of back ups ) but plan to start alternating with my Claudie's braid spray ( I hope I like it) and a mix of aloe vera juice, Komaza's Moku Hair Oil (coconut oil,kukui oil, meadowfoam seed oil, and sunflower oil), and honeyquat.


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still in this challenge.  I am trying to use up a jar of World of Curls I have.  That stuff makes my hair so soft.  

I'm almost finished with my bottle of Juices and Berries.  I'm gonna miss that stuff.  After it's gone, I'm making my own glycerin spritz.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have been slacking b/c I'm currently wearing a weave but during my weave breaks, I have been using ohhb and aohc/brbc.


----------



## foxee (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I had to lay off CFCG during the colder months because it made my hair feel like straw.    Now that the warm weather's returned, it's all juicy baby!


----------



## My Friend (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Checking in. I love the juice on my edges.


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicin' with my water/glycerin mix.


I didn't really run out of Juices and Berries.  I had a bottle of Sta Sof Fro spray, and I cuoldn't stand the smell.  So I dumped the rest of the JnB in it.  The results were not pleasing.  Smelled like funky berries.  I threw it away.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing...h2o/avj/glycerin


----------



## choctaw (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

juicing with mix of rosewater, Olde Jamaica Black castor oil and Infusium 23


----------



## RegaLady (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

anyone still juicing? I am with S-Curl. My hair loves it!!!


----------



## Shay72 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Readyone said:


> anyone still juicing? I am with S-Curl. My hair loves it!!!


 
 Daily with hydrasilica or juices & berries or Claudie's braid spray.


----------



## girlfromipanema (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still juicy, lol.. Using S-curl spray.. In the crochet braid challenge, so I'm really just hitting the ng between the braids daily..


----------



## My Friend (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Can't wait to see the progress pics of everyone in this challenge. Hope it's been a juicy year.


----------



## plzgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Im supa dupa late but im joining from now until dec...


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Still juicing....think I may need to try something else.  I was on the homemade AVJ mix, then BeeMine Juicy, but I think I want to try to get a little more moisture.  I've noticed that since I've BC'd, my hair seems to dry out mid-day.  It stays thirsty...I welcome any tips...


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just juiced my wet braid out into a bun, now I'm happy


----------



## belldandy (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

where is chelz?  where is adora????


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm still juicing . This moisturises my hair so well, and I'm now APL and hoping to grow longer. Thanks you so much Adora and Chelz for recommending the awesome product that is Care Free Curl


----------



## lamaria211 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Anybody still juicing????????


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I forgot about the JUICE! Going to make my mix right now.


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

lamaria211
Yes, ma'am. I juice 2x/day.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I just started back using Curl Free Curl GOLD. I am starting something new, and that is dry fingercombing. I applied some CFCG to my roots, ends and then along the hair strands. I proceeded to fingercomb and my hair was so soft and the tangles just glided out of my hair. I will continue to use this when I fingercomb my hair.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Will be juicing  I have been using Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 for a while but I've been slacking. I have flat ironed hair though, so I'm only going to do this maybe three times a week. I DC and wash once per week and even though I don't moisturize as much as I did in the beginning of my HHJ (Feb.) my hair isn't as brittle. BUT my retention isn't where I'd like so back to regular moisturizing for me


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'll be juicing back in the states.  The juice and India dont like each other lol


----------



## lamaria211 (May 30, 2012)

I just bought me some scurl I want to start juicing now but I only want to wash biweekly and the juice may cause to much buildup for that. Im not sure


----------



## MissZane (Jun 9, 2012)

Am a lil late, but i've decieded 2 juice aswell. 
I have a sew in at the moment, just bought my scurl...
Ready 2 go!


----------



## ycj1 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



lamaria211 said:


> Anybody still juicing????????


Yes, I am, been juicing for a couple of months consistently and my hair is definitely retaining more than with any other product as far as a leave in. Using only the care free curl instant activator but will try the instant moisturizing spray soon. That care free gold is the Shizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Evo-ny (Jun 17, 2012)

Fell off the juicy bandwagon when my hair was straightened, but now I'm back to juicing and sealing every second day. Every day is too much for my hair.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I've been juicing and, when combined with sealing with safflower oil, my hair has been extremely happy . Right now I juice 2-3x per week (after I cowash), but I remoisturize between washes if my hair feels dry.


----------



## ycj1 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Evo-ny said:


> Fell off the juicy bandwagon when my hair was straightened, but now I'm back to juicing and sealing every second day. Every day is too much for my hair.


Yeah, I understand about you not being able to juice everyday but for me it's an absolute must. My hair is extremely dry for some reason so when I wash my hair like I did last night I actually have to juice twice, let it air dry then a couple of hours later before bed I have to juice again bc my hair sucks up the first application. But I can honestly say it has made a huge difference with my hair. Even when I apply the juice I literally only have like 2 to 3 shed hairs in my hands after applying it all over. Who knew! 
Also I like using it too bc I don't have to spend unecessary money to order products anymore that may or may not work and end up being too expensive and going to my hair product grave yard. Every month I plan on purchasing a couple of bottles so I will never be without it.


----------



## Evo-ny (Jun 17, 2012)

I think it's because of my "sealant", it's a mix of extra virgin coconut oil and hemp seed oil. Afterwards I always braid it up or put it in a bun. Stays moisturized for such a long time!

I'm so glad that scurl is working out extremely well. I just need to be consistent with it and put away the flat iron for good. Whatever happened to the juice police? They're supposed to keep me on my game!


----------



## ycj1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Evo-ny said:


> I think it's because of my "sealant", it's a mix of extra virgin coconut oil and hemp seed oil. Afterwards I always braid it up or put it in a bun. Stays moisturized for such a long time!
> 
> I'm so glad that scurl is working out extremely well. I just need to be consistent with it and put away the flat iron for good. Whatever happened to the juice police? They're supposed to keep me on my game!


I was thinking the same thing about the Jheri curl police. Wonder what really happened.......she kept me on my toes all the time!


----------



## seraphim712 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

How does this work exactly? Do I just apply the product to my hair daily and wear it in a protective style?


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I forgot to ask to be added  but I have been JUICIN faithfully since the start of the challenge  Please ADD ME???

My JUICES are:

Hawaiian Silky 14 n1 
S Curl No Drip Activator

I use any one of those at least once a day, sometimes twice depending on what the hair is doing. 

Here are my 3 'Keep It JUICY Tips':

1. ALWAYS seal - It doesn't matter if you are juicin first thing in the morning or right before you go to bed - YOU MUST seal in that juice!

2. EXPERIMENT with different juices, they are not all the same - My first juice was Care Free on my natural TWA and it did NOTHIN for my hair. I then tried S Curl that did just ok on my TWA but now that my hair has grown, it works WONDERS! HS 14 n 1, similar story. On my relaxed hair years ago it was BLAH now on my natural hair, it's like MAGIC!

3. JUICE DAILY - don't let a day go by that you don't add juice to your hair! Granted some styles that isn't possible but when you can, JUICE!

#teamkeepinitjuicy


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 24, 2012)

I havent seen this thread in forever!! I am relaxed, APL, and still living and dying by the juice!! Lol. S curl and Lustrasilk Curl Max Curl Activator moisturizer daily with oil and ORS hairepair moisturizer.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm restarting the juice again! I'll be using the braid sheen to do this challenge until I'm 6 months post. After that, I will start using S curl.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Bump - just saw Chelz reveal her beautiful hair!! About to start spritzing with tha juice again!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I just started using Smooth n Shine Curl Activator Gel under my Eco styler for wash n go's. So far, so good.


----------



## My Friend (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

^^^^^^^u read my mind when you found and bumped this, lol


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Just started Aloe Vera Juice concoction this week. I'll be juicing. We may need a spinny...


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 4, 2013)

Getting my carefree curl gold, aloe Vera, emu oil mix on. Juicing away!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Used a simple glycerin n water spritz (since I have several bottles of veggie glycerin). Hair has been moist ever since, LOL.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Used a simple glycerin n water spritz (since I have several bottles of veggie glycerin). Hair has been moist ever since, LOL.



MyAngelEyez~C~U

Yay!  What had you been using on your hair prior to this?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Chelz, I had been trying various product without much success. Last time I used a glycerin based product was May of last year. And my hair suffered from June till now :-( so I decided to go back to some old tried and true methods/products. Hoping for better retention in 2013.


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey hey now! The juice is my staple product for the summer....but if I may ask....wasn't there a specific reason that it was supposed to be avoided during the winter months? Or am I just tripping???

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gennatay (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I've been using a mix of water, aloe vera powder, glycerin and a little CD Hair elixir. My hair LOVES it. For winter, I just adjusted the amount of glycerin.


----------



## OceanEyes (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

D.Lisha

I think that's because glycerin is a humectant and in the winter it can possibly remove moisture from hair instead of attracting moisture to it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Chelz, I had been trying various product without much success. Last time I used a glycerin based product was May of last year. And my hair suffered from June till now :-( so I decided to go back to some old tried and true methods/products. Hoping for better retention in 2013.



MyAngelEyez~C~U Well I hope that the juice and those other methods/products will work out for you!! Are you still doing wash n go's? What is your reggie, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Used a simple glycerin n water spritz (since I have several bottles of veggie glycerin). Hair has been moist ever since, LOL.


 


gennatay said:


> I've been using a mix of water, aloe vera powder, glycerin and a little CD Hair elixir. My hair LOVES it. For winter, I just adjusted the amount of glycerin.


 

@MyAngelEyez~C~U @gennatay 

*Can you give measurements or ratios of how much glycerin you add? *

*How do you adjust your recipes for dry weather vs humid weather?* 

@Chelz

*Do you notice your hair feels any different using the Cantu for Naturals Activator or Lotion in Dry weather? *

*Do you have to make any adjustments to your routine based on the weather?*

*Also does anyone still wear a plastic cap to make these glycerin based products penetrate?*

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U Well I hope that the juice and those other methods/products will work out for you!! Are you still doing wash n go's? What is your reggie, if you don't mind me asking



Chelz, I was cowashing and wet/dry bunning over the summer, then I had health issues arise that required m to take a beta blocker starting in August. I think that med played a part in some hair loss/breakage. I changed up my products, wet back to cones (briefly), and tried black soap to wash (briefly), both no goes. I tried out Devacare condition and No Poo, made my hair dry out, bleh. So now I've gone back to using my trusty Tresemme Naturals moisture conditioner with olive oil or hempseed oil added for cowashing/conditioning, and wash n goes using Ecostyler and some form of The Juice, LOL. Also stopped taking the beta blocker last week since it was more to keep me comfortable than it was a necessity (doc actually said I would be just fine without it). I have had a pro steamer for a year now but barely use it so I'm going to try to add once a week steaming as well.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

NappyRina, when mixing in a 32oz bottle I use about 4oz of glycerin and 28oz of water. I find that having my mix be mostly water helps prevent the reverse affects of drying out my hair in winter, but that is the mix I use year round. And yes I baggy at night.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @NappyRina, when mixing in a 32oz bottle I use about 4oz of glycerin and 28oz of water. I find that having my mix be mostly water helps prevent the reverse affects of drying out my hair in winter, but that is the mix I use year round. And yes I baggy at night.


 
MyAngelEyez~C~U

Thanks for the measurements! 

So if I were to try it out in a smaller bottle it would be *(16oz bottle: 2oz Glycerin + 14oz Water) OR (8oz bottle: 1oz Glycerin + 7oz Water)*

Sounds so simple! 

*Since you baggy at night, are you applying the spritz every night right before you baggy, every morning after removing your baggy, or just several times a week as needed? (I'm assuming the baggy reactivates it so you don't have to spray often, right?)*

*After washing/conditioning do you spritz it on wet hair or wait until your hair is damp or dry? *

*Do you ever see the need to "seal" it in with oils/butter or apply any other "leave-in conditioners" or "moisturizers" before or afterwards? Or does that just cause unneccesary buildup or a coating blocking out moisture?*


My hair LOVES glycerin in humid weather & I'm trying to see how I can incorporate it all year round! I think baggying may be the key and I can avoid all these oils/butters to "seal" that end up just making my hair feel hard & greasy once dry anyway. May not even need "leave-ins" hmmm. 

Thanks in advance - sorry I'm very inquisitive


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NappyRina said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U
> 
> Thanks for the measurements!
> 
> ...



NappyRina, Spritzing lightly before bagging is good, usually in the morning you just have to fluff n go. Baggying definitely reduces the amount of product I have to use, as it holds in moisture, thus reactivating what has already been applied. I usually don't use leave-ins. I sometimes use a Shea butter whip that I make on top of the Ecostyler, but I really don't seal much. I usually cowash once a week and water rinse during the week 3rd or 4th day and reapply product.


----------



## gennatay (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> NappyRina, when mixing in a 32oz bottle I use about 4oz of glycerin and 28oz of water. I find that having my mix be mostly water helps prevent the reverse affects of drying out my hair in winter, but that is the mix I use year round. And yes I baggy at night.



I also use the above ratio of water to glycerin. I start by using 1/2 teaspoon or aloe vera powder and shake the bottle well until there are no lumps. I then add the glycerin, shake well. Then a tablespoon CD Hair Elixir. Something in the oil keeps this spray fresh and I dont have to refrigerate it.


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NappyRina said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> 
> Thanks for the measurements!
> 
> ...



*To the Bolded:* ^^My sentiments EXACTLY^^
So MY question is: Since I wear wigs as a main protective style, would it be necessary for me to utilize the "baggy" method (because my hair would already be covered) if I do the spritz the night before? Basically I'm trying to see if I can get away with simply spraying it on my roots at night, tie it up, then slip into my wig the next morning and repeat the next night without loosing moisture or having my hair dry out from the cold weather?


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



D.Lisha said:


> *To the Bolded:* ^^My sentiments EXACTLY^^
> So MY question is: Since I wear wigs as a main protective style, would it be necessary for me to utilize the "baggy" method (because my hair would already be covered) if I do the spritz the night before? Basically I'm trying to see if I can get away with simply spraying it on my roots at night, tie it up, then slip into my wig the next morning and repeat the next night without loosing moisture or having my hair dry out from the cold weather?


 
@D.Lisha

I'm no expert but i don't think anything traps in moisture like a plastic baggy. Silk scarves are known to be great in not absorbing all the moisture from your hair like cotton can so that would be a plus but not as great as plastic. The plastic traps errrthang in! 

I personally don't like the idea of sleeping with a plastic cap (I'm imagining all that noise!) but I do know some ladies only baggy for a few hours a day (like before going to bed) because they tend to sweat too much in their head if they do it overnight, and it seems to be enough for their hair! Also some poke little holes in the cap so they don't get too sweaty.

I need to get some plastic caps and experiment!


----------



## Love Always (Jan 7, 2013)

Bump, has anyone used Hawaiian Silky Do It Anyway You Want curl activator?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



NappyRina said:


> @Chelz
> 
> *Do you notice your hair feels any different using the Cantu for Naturals Activator or Lotion in Dry weather? *
> 
> ...



NappyRina I would say that it does not keep my hair as moisturized in dryer weather. I have never tried diluting it though. But I also alternate with other things to moisturize my hair year round, like Tresemme Naturals condish(as a leave in). 





MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Chelz, I was cowashing and wet/dry bunning over the summer, then I had health issues arise that required m to take a beta blocker starting in August. I think that med played a part in some hair loss/breakage. I changed up my products, wet back to cones (briefly), and tried black soap to wash (briefly), both no goes. I tried out Devacare condition and No Poo, made my hair dry out, bleh. So now I've gone back to using my trusty Tresemme Naturals moisture conditioner with olive oil or hempseed oil added for cowashing/conditioning, and wash n goes using Ecostyler and some form of The Juice, LOL. Also stopped taking the beta blocker last week since it was more to keep me comfortable than it was a necessity (doc actually said I would be just fine without it). I have had a pro steamer for a year now but barely use it so I'm going to try to add once a week steaming as well.



MyAngelEyez~C~U Sorry about your hair loss/breakage!  ...Yeah, I think that black soap may not be the best thing to wash your hair with, it has a very high pH. DO you get good retention from wash n go's ? Your new/trusty regimen sounds pretty good so hopefully it will work out for you! :crossfingers: Let us know how it goes! 



D.Lisha said:


> *To the Bolded:* ^^My sentiments EXACTLY^^
> So MY question is: Since I wear wigs as a main protective style, would it be necessary for me to utilize the "baggy" method (because my hair would already be covered) if I do the spritz the night before? Basically I'm trying to see if I can get away with simply spraying it on my roots at night, tie it up, then slip into my wig the next morning and repeat the next night without loosing moisture or having my hair dry out from the cold weather?



D.Lisha I would say to just try it and see how it works for you. If the simple spritz at night doesn't work for your your hair then try taking it a step further and doing the actual baggy.  Keep us posted! 



Love Always said:


> Bump, has anyone used Hawaiian Silky Do It Anyway You Want curl activator?



Love Always I have never tried this one but I have tried the Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1. I remember it being kind of thick.  Are you going to try that curl activator?


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I love the Hawaiian Silky Do It Anyway You Want curl activator. It's one of my staples and I use it year round. I feel like I'm the only person on the planet who uses it, lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

For any of you who might want to know about the juice that Love Always and MyCoilsGoBoing mentioned, here is a pic and the ingredients:







http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/JBK1100411KV0903.htm

Water (Aqua), Carbomer, Glycerin, Propylene Glycol, Mineral Oil (Paraffinum Liquidum), Peg-75 Lanolin, Cetyl Alcohol, Polysorbate-60, Triethanolamine, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein, Cetearyl Alcohol, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, C12-C15 Alkyl Benzoate, Angelica Archangelica Root Extract, Articum Lappa Root Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Symphytum Officinale Leaf Extract, Viscum Album (Mistletoe) Extract, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Avena Sativa (Oat) Meal Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract (Salvia Officinalis), Nasturtium Officinale Extract, Fragrance (Parfum), Fd&C Yellow No.5.

Ingredient Attributes: silicone free, sulfate free


----------



## Love Always (Jan 7, 2013)

Chelz, I was going to buy it but then I went ahead and bought the Cantu Shea Butter Curl Activator Cream.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Love Always said:


> Chelz, I was going to buy it but then I went ahead and bought the Cantu Shea Butter Curl Activator Cream.



Love Always Okay, cool!! Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Love Always (Jan 8, 2013)

Chelz said:


> Love Always Okay, cool!! Let me know how you like it!



Thanks! I kinda wish I bought the Hawaiian Silky but I can always go back and get it LOL.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I was reading this thread this morning and decided to spray my hair w/ some s-curl that has been sitting on my shelf since the summer.  I sprayed my hair and sealed w/ a mix of gso & sunflower seed oil.....  My hair is still soft- I haven't baggied.  This is a Keeper.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok thanks Chelz for the pic, I have used that Hawaiian silky product, I just didnt realize it.. It is good.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 8, 2013)

Just juiced with carefree gold, and a little matrix conditioning balm, now in a juicy bun


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Atdow71 said:


> I was reading this thread this morning and decided to spray my hair w/ some s-curl that has been sitting on my shelf since the summer.  I sprayed my hair and sealed w/ a mix of gso & sunflower seed oil.....  My hair is still soft- I haven't baggied.  This is a Keeper.



That's great!!  Im sure Nonie would be glad to know that you like S-curl


----------



## Nonie (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Atdow71 that you have seen the light and discovered the wonders of S Curl calls for a praise dance.






 Thanks Chelz for sharing this wonderful news.


----------



## kimpaur (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I really want to start juicing but the ingredients of some of the juices kind of scare me...anyone know of any natural juicers or atleast some w out all the parabens and propyl glycol?


----------



## kimpaur (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

aw heck I might just take the plunge..anybody heard of Liquid Love Activator???


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



kimpaur said:


> I really want to start juicing but the ingredients of some of the juices kind of scare me...anyone know of any natural juicers or atleast some w out all the parabens and propyl glycol?



kimpaur try Oyin handmade juices.  Here are the ingredients:
Made of: Aqueous infusion of shavegrass leaf, lavender buds, nettle leaf, chamomile flower, and red rose petals; organic flax seeds; organic aloe leaf juice; vegetable glycerin; lavender oil, orange peel oil, grapefruit seed extract; citric acid, and love! 

Juices&Berries and Frank Juice varieties also include fragrance oil. )


----------



## kimpaur (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Atdow71 said:


> @kimpaur try Oyin handmade juices. Here are the ingredients:
> Made of: Aqueous infusion of shavegrass leaf, lavender buds, nettle leaf, chamomile flower, and red rose petals; organic flax seeds; organic aloe leaf juice; vegetable glycerin; lavender oil, orange peel oil, grapefruit seed extract; citric acid, and love!
> 
> Juices&Berries and Frank Juice varieties also include fragrance oil. )


 
Thanks!!Have you tried the juices before?I was thinking about going the Oyin route but the other juices are a lot cheaper..and I remember reading somewhere that the juices made someone's hair sticky but was a good refresher.Anyone find them moisturizing?I'll probably do a search...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



kimpaur said:


> I really want to start juicing but the ingredients of some of the juices kind of scare me...anyone know of any natural juicers or atleast some w out all the parabens and propyl glycol?



kimpaur Cantu Shea for Natural Hair Curl Activator Cream and Creamy Hair Lotion both have more natural ingredients, and no parabens or propylene glycol.  

*Cantu Shea Butter Creamy Hair Lotion*






http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlp...er-creamy-hair-lotion-styling-products-130-oz

Ingredients 
Water (Aqua) , Glycerin, Canola Oil , Cetearyl Alcohol , Ceteareth 20 , Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) , Fragrance , Stearalkonium Chloride , Glycol Stearate , Cetyl Alcohol , Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut) , Persea Gratissima Oil (Avocado) , Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis Oil (Sweet Almond) , Simmondsia Chinensis Oil (Jojoba) , Olea Europaea Fruit Oil (Olive) , Aloe Vera (Aloe Barbadensis) Leaf Juice , Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter , Melia Azadirachta Seed Oil (Neem) , Daucus Carota Sativa Seed Oil (Carrot) , Macadamia Ternifolia Seed Oil (Macadamia) , Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil , Lonicera Japonica Flower Extract (Honeysuckle) , Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract , Vitis Vinifera Seed Extract (Grape) , Urtica Dioica Extract (Nettle) , Silk Amino Acids , Phenoxyethanol , Ethylhexylglycerin


*Cantu Shea Butter Curl Activator Cream *






http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlp...g-curl-activator-cream-styling-products-12-oz

Ingredients
Water, Glycerin, Propanediol, Fragrance, Polyquaternium-10, Stearalkonium Chloride, Stearyl Alcohol, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Olea Euopaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernal Oil, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Seed Oil, Daucus Carota Sativa (Carrot) Seed Oil, Lonciera Japonica (Honeysuckle) Flower Extract, Laminara Cloustoni (Sea Kelp) Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract, Macadamia Ternifolia (Macadamia) Seed Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Extract, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Silk Amino Acids, Cetyl Alcohol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Polysorbate-60, Phenoxyethanol, Ethylhexylglycerin.


----------



## Love Always (Jan 9, 2013)

I used the Cantu on my ends along with oil and my hair was crunchy. Looks like I'll be buying the Hawaiian Silky or something else.


----------



## kimpaur (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Chelz Thanks so much!!


----------



## honeycomb719 (Feb 3, 2013)

Any info on how this works on 3b/4a hair?


----------



## honeycomb719 (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, and any Juicy Leave in users by Naturalista Cosmetics?


----------



## tallnomad (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

So I think I'm going to get back to the juicing hardcore.  My hair has been feeling really dry lately and because I live in a dry environment, I plan on juicing daily and baggying every night and most days.

Then every three days, I will DC on dry hair with heat for at least an hour and then wrap a towel or put on a hat for the rest of the night and shampoo in the morning.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



honeycomb719 said:


> Any info on how this works on 3b/4a hair?



honeycomb719

It can work well for moisturizing on all hair types  Try it out and let us know how it works!


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Will there be a new juice challenge?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



virtuenow said:


> Will there be a new juice challenge?



virtuenow I'm not sure, would you like to be a part of a new challenge?


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Chelz said:


> @virtuenow I'm not sure, would you like to be a part of a new challenge?



Yes, I was always curious during the juicing challenges-- but once I started, the challenges came to a complete halt.


----------



## Evo-ny (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd sign up for a new juicing challenge! I tend to stay on track for a few months, but whenever I flat iron my hair, I stop indefinitely. It would go well with the no heat challenge I'm in!


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'd sign up for another juice challenge. I juice 1x a day without fail with S-Curl. Since I BCed, the juice has been a life saver really.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I would definitely be game for another Juice Challenge. My go-to products are Hawaiian Silky 14-N-1 spray and curl activator spray by S-Curl and Care Free Curl in the gold bottle. I would apply to my hair at night, bun and baggy the ends, then wear a bun without a baggy during the day.

The ingredients in the Cantu products Chelz listed below look good. Might have to pick up a bottle or two  (I use a lot of products marketed for natural hair eventhough I'm texlaxed because I like mostly natural ingredients in my hair...plus my daughter is natural so they will be used by both of us).


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Jewell the Cantu products work well too but S-Curl is my staple. I use them when I run out of S-Curl. The Care Free Curl Gold didn't work for me. Can't figure out what exactly is the problem so I just use that as a back up when my S-Curl runs out too.

ETA: CFCG works great for me on freshly washed and conditioned hair. That was the problem.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

A little late for the party but tonight I used Hawaiian Silk "Dry Look" Gel Activator.  My hair is super soft and silky without being "greasy".


----------



## soonergirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Bump bump!! Loving the new smell of SCurl


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



soonergirl said:


> Bump bump!! Loving the new smell of SCurl



I like it too. Much better than the old scent. Just picked up another bottle.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



greenandchic said:


> A little late for the party but tonight I used Hawaiian Silk "Dry Look" Gel Activator.  My hair is super soft and silky without being "greasy".



i loved that stuff for my DD.  i gotta get some more of that this weekend!  

as far as my juice, we use HS 14n1 and i use Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist on me.  doesn't leave a greasy, wet feel, and it dries quickly.  great for relaxed fine hair that doesn't like to be weighed down.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



soonergirl said:


> Bump bump!! Loving the new smell of SCurl



i can't find the new Scurl formula.


----------



## kimpaur (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm sooo glad I found this thread a few months ago! I've been using Hawaiian Silky and  am noticing a big difference in my hair! Its so moisturized and when I seal with grapeseed oil? :lovedrool:


----------



## soonergirl (Apr 9, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i can't find the new Scurl formula.



I found it at Walgreens


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



soonergirl said:


> Bump bump!! Loving the new smell of SCurl



soonergirl I like the new smell too 



HoneyA said:


> I like it too. Much better than the old scent. Just picked up another bottle.



HoneyA I picked up a bottle around the end of last month, the scent really is much better than the old one. 




shortdub78 said:


> i can't find the new Scurl formula.



shortdub78 I have seen it in CVS. That's where I got mine...I also saw it in a grocery store.


----------



## yoleee (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



shortdub78 said:


> i can't find the new Scurl formula.




I got the new formula at Sally's a couple days ago.


----------



## gennatay (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I've been using S-Curl, but my husband mistakingly bought me some Care Free Girl Gold. (How this happened I dont know) anyone knows how it compares to S-Curl? I am going to try it tonight.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

gennatay to me both of them work extremely well. Very moisturising and helps with retention. The CFCG seems a bit lighter to me but it might just be my imagination.


----------



## greenandchic (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Loving my Long Aid Gel but will try to pick up some S-Curl today...


----------



## RegaLady (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I got the new SCurl and it smells much better! It has argon oil in it too.


----------



## soonergirl (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Chelz is there gonna be a new challenge, or is there one currently that I am unaware of?


----------



## gvin89 (May 9, 2013)

S-Curl or Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1? Water/avj isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Jobwright (May 9, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> S-Curl or Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1? Water/avj isn't cutting it anymore.



Have you tried beauti mix?  It is not as sticky and since it is natural is does not have all the cones and junk in. Or you try one of these. http://yournaturalhair.com/moisturizing-natural-hair-whats-in-your-spritz-bottle/


----------



## HoneyA (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



gvin89 said:


> S-Curl or Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1? Water/avj isn't cutting it anymore.



I tried moisturising my natural hair with just water and something else, a spritz mix, but for some reason the ends of my hair always got dry throughout the week and I get tangles at the crown all of which cause breakage. So now I just stick to the glycerin moisturisers and activators. I have no issues with breakage anymore.


----------



## beauti (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Jobwright said:


> Have you tried beauti mix?  It is not as sticky and since it is natural is does not have all the cones and junk in. Or you try one of these. http://yournaturalhair.com/moisturizing-natural-hair-whats-in-your-spritz-bottle/



*Jobwright throw some rosewater in there too  I mentioned that in the transitioning thread but forgot to add it in that other thread. And sometimes I add the oil in the mix (evoo) and just shake the bottle before spritzing*


----------



## greenandchic (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I just got the S-Curl the day before yesterday and I love it already. I used it on dry hair and it made my hair soft and moisturized but not unnaturally shiny and greasy.  The scent is nice too.


----------



## Nonie (May 9, 2013)

[USER=259402]greenandchic[/USER];18379453 said:
			
		

> I just got the S-Curl the day before yesterday and I love it already. I used it on dry hair and it made my hair soft and moisturized but not unnaturally shiny and greasy.  The scent is nice too.



Welcome to the dark side! *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## greenandchic (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Nonie said:


> Welcome to the dark side! *insert evil laugh here*



Right?! I had no idea what you guys were doing here. When I read "Jheri Juice" my mind went to Soul Glo and I ran away screaming.  This is nothing like the greasy stuff my friends used on their hair


----------



## soonergirl (May 10, 2013)

greenandchic Nonie yep we are so misunderstood... Many don't understand our love for the juice!!!


----------



## Mande30 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Has anyone had any negative affects from the NEW SCurl?


----------



## Kilacurlz (May 10, 2013)

^^No, my daughter's hair did great with it.  Now I have to use the old, which works just as good on her but doesn't smell as nicely, because I can't remember where I purchased the new one.  How's it working for you?

After seeing the talk about soul glow....  I had a flashback to the 80s just the other day when some of my daughters teammates touched her hair. I know s curl doesn't leave that greasy feel but for a second I had that flashback. This one little girl exclaimed "kilacurlz dd, your hair is SO soft!!!!  I can't help touching it."


----------



## LadyPBC (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I have several bottles of SCurl that I use nightly (i'm a type 4 fine haired natural) and it keeps my hair so moisturized.  I really love how it feels when I seal it with some Shea Moisture curlypudding stuff but I obviously over-do it because my hair is weighted down and feels a lit tle greasy.  Just to save money I cut my SCurl with water - maybe that's why my hair seems to shrink when I set it free.  I want to try a wash n go with the juice on my type 4 hair!

I think that I will try the Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 again tooo.  When's our challenge?  Count me in!


----------



## Mande30 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Kilacurlz  Funny 

I have not tried the new formual. I am a little worried about all the oils and some of the other things that they added. My hair usually does not respond well to some of the stuff. I have not been able to find any stores that still sell the OLD formula.


----------



## soonergirl (May 10, 2013)

^^^  fyi I find the ole school 32 ounce bottles of s curl at beauty supply stores


----------



## Poohbear (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm back on this juice challenge after seeing you Chelz reach waist length. Why didn't I just stick to it back then when I started!? I need waist length hair now! 

I have finally found the perfect product that keeps my hair moisturized all day every day...Long Aid Curl Activator Gel!!! If only I tried this years ago, my hair could probably be waist length right now. No breakage, no tangling, no matting, no dryness, little to no frizz...just softness, shine, moisture, great elasticity, and curl definition!

Right now, I've been doing wash n gos.I tried a twistout last night and it didn't turn out right with this product because my hair was still super moisturized! Lol! So I will just stick to wash n go's with my natural coil pattern. I might sometimes wear my hair back into a ponytail or bun depending on how I feel at the time.

Waist Length, here I come!!!


----------



## greenandchic (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Poohbear -  For twist/braid outs, I've used LongAid on 2nd day hair after its been completely dry and set with whatever I used to twist or braid my hair with.  My hair remains super soft until wash day.  My hair does revert a little but I still have the pattern.


----------



## RegaLady (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Ya'll the juice is wonderful! So I had breakage, had to do a cut(trim), had a not so great sew in that caused a set back(not the sew in itself, just that the stylist used heat and a small tooth comb on my 4a/b hair) Any way, I had been hardcore juicing it out for about two weeks and I can tell the difference immediately! Of course I am bunning. I love it!

I like the new formula of Scurl but I will also get the old formula just in case.


----------



## Poohbear (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



greenandchic said:


> Poohbear -  For twist/braid outs, I've used LongAid on 2nd day hair after its been completely dry and set with whatever I used to twist or braid my hair with.  My hair remains super soft until wash day.  My hair does revert a little but I still have the pattern.



Thanks greenandchic. I'm gonna have to try that next time I wanna do a twistout.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



Poohbear said:


> Thanks greenandchic. I'm gonna have to try that next time I wanna do a twistout.



Poohbear
Did you ever try it?


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



greenandchic said:


> Poohbear
> Did you ever try it?



greenandchic - Yep, a week ago. Here are some pics below:

June 4th--The night before the twistout I put my hair into two-strand twists:








June 5th--twistout results:












At the end of the day, I did get a considerable amount of shrinkage from the Long Aid Activator Gel being in my hair. I tell ya, that stuff really moisturizes. If I want my twistouts to have more length, I can't use this stuff.  But it's okay for right now since I am trying to keep my hair more moisturized for length retention.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Poohbear - Very nice! I will have to upload some photos of my hair with the Long Aid soon...


----------



## Evo-ny (Jun 30, 2013)

Finally found the new S-Curl! Loving it! It was on sale, so I picked up 2 bottles of the 32oz! So I'm all:

S-CUUUURRRRLLLL
AIN'T NO PARTY LIKE AN S-CURL PARTY
WE GONNA SHOW YOU HOOOWWWWW
EVERYBODY GET MOISTURIZED!


Anyone else a diehard member of the S-Curl 7?


----------



## gennatay (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Anyone still using s-curl or care free curl gold? I searched but couldn't find a new challenge on this.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

I'm so confused.  This is an old challenge so how did I get tagged? Was it a forum ghost?!


----------



## Butrsoft (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

^^^ That is weird @Mz.MoMo5235.  I am still using Care Free Curl Gold @gennatay.


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*



gennatay said:


> Anyone still using s-curl or care free curl gold? I searched but couldn't find a new challenge on this.



Thanks for bumping this old thread. There's some good info here and I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## NubianPrize (Oct 27, 2014)

I use S Curl on my natural hair. I have old & new formulas. Great stuff!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Urban (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Part 2 of The Jheri Juice Challengeee!!!! Want retention?? Well Come on in!!!! ;-*

Yep, still using Scurl. Between that and Cantu Shea Moisture, my hair stays soft and moist.


----------



## Sheabutterboy (Aug 24, 2020)

would this be considered a juicer?
*Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Extra Moisture Detangler*
*Ingredients:*
Glycerin (Vegetable), Water, Propanediol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Ulmus Fulva (Slippery Elm) Bark Extract, Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil, Althaea Officinalis (Marshmallow) Root Extract, Panthenol, Fragrance (Parfum)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 24, 2020)

the SM Extra Raw Shea Butter detangler is a great moisturizer.  It almost feels like the juice  but not quite @Sheabutterboy


----------



## LostInAdream (Aug 24, 2020)

@Sheabutterboy it looks like the changes the formula so I’m guessing not anymore.


----------



## Sheabutterboy (Aug 25, 2020)

ended up getting curl-free gold, should I be nervous about fire and the cones? I wash my hair every two weeks.


----------

